# Advan's pic thread



## advan

A. versicolor  "Pacific"  molted last week and got a new home. here are some before and after pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

*P. irminia*

My favorite bc she is always out and comes out to deep voices

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

*GBB and P. cambridgei*

bad hair day lol  and a run away cambridgei darted out and up the wall what perfect time for pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Newest pick up female P. rufilata and best pic i could get of my little male P. tigrinawesselii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

P. pulcher slings molted two weeks ago and get a new home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

love the big black booty and a thirsty nhandu


----------



## khil

hi advan cool pictures
but the first pic, how you got a little spider like that on your hand? wouldnt he bite you or run away lol?


----------



## advan

khil said:


> hi advan cool pictures
> but the first pic, how you got a little spider like that on your hand? wouldnt he bite you or run away lol?


this little versi would always run out of his/her vial anytime i opened it lol so i snapped some pics.


----------



## khil

advan said:


> this little versi would always run out of his/her vial anytime i opened it lol so i snapped some pics.


oh, but how did you get it to stay on ur hand
and not bite lol?:?:?


----------



## advan

khil said:


> oh, but how did you get it to stay on ur hand
> and not bite lol?:?:?


he darted up the hand and stopped on my forearm. i don't really handle them but sometimes they handle you like this little one did. after i rehoused him to a bigger enclosure he stopped running out. i don't think he'll bite just thought my arm was a moving branch with "uncomfortable to touch" hairs. lol i'm not saying he couldn't of.


----------



## advan

*New Pics!!*

A. versicolor close up, GBB sling, A. diversipes and P.tigrinawesseli

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Grammostola pulchra, Nhandu coloratovillosus, and a Psalmopoeus cambridgei enjoying her new home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Nice collection man!....and, nice lookin pics aswell!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Nice collection man!....and, nice lookin pics aswell!


thank you sir!


----------



## advan

:?Guess Who!:?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Sick shot!!! loving that A diversipes... Cool collect!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## advan

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Sick shot!!! loving that A diversipes... Cool collect!!!
> 
> Peace!!!


thanks! i think they have the best legs out of all t's hands down :worship:


----------



## crawltech

also lovin the diversipes!.....mmmmmm, diversipes!<insert drooling Homer voice>


----------



## Marko

A. diversipes is awsome!!!


----------



## advan

A. metallica photo shoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

You thinking what I am thinking?  A. versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

MMMMMM.....blue spidaz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Newest Edition:  Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Avicularia azuraklaasi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A. minatrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Awsome new additions man!


----------



## Bosing

Nice photo of the H. maculata!!!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Awsome new additions man!





Bosing said:


> Nice photo of the H. maculata!!!


Thanks guys, I was a little nervous when i transfered her but she was nice and calm. She slowly walked along the cork bark for pics then I guided her to her new home. It all went much better than expected. I always try to hope for the best but prepare for the worst. lol


----------



## advan

A. versicolor and dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jdmjames

nice picsss! how big is your diversipes? and when did it start looking like that. i have one thats about an inch now but its still green with the red stripe on its butt. i cant wait to see that color change lol.


----------



## advan

jdmjames said:


> nice picsss! how big is your diversipes? and when did it start looking like that. i have one thats about an inch now but its still green with the red stripe on its butt. i cant wait to see that color change lol.


Thanks! The A. diversipes is about 1.75".  He was green before this last molt so you don't have to wait too long.

P.S. Is your name refering to the "Japanese Domestic Market"? If it is than :clap:.


----------



## jdmjames

boy am i glad to hear that!  im so excited lol. and yes i am refering to "japanese domestic market" (8 gotta love all the japanese wonderss lol.


----------



## Bosing

advan said:


> Grammostola pulchra, Nhandu coloratovillosus, and a Psalmopoeus cambridgei enjoying her new home.


Have you bred your cambridgei yet?


----------



## advan

Bosing said:


> Have you bred your cambridgei yet?


No, she's just short of 4"  but there's always next year.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## advan

Few Feeding pics from tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Juvenile female Poecilotheria subfusca and an unsexed Psalmopoeus pulcher sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Picked up this big girl last weekend. P. cambridgei named "Marla."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Some pics from the last few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Collection pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech

Sweet pics man!...your set, and T`s look great!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Sweet pics man!...your set, and T`s look great!


Thanks!


----------



## CEC

Nice Sun Tiger(Irminia) 'bro', but mine's cooler, And hopefully a male so they can "spider porn" it.:liar:


----------



## advan

CEC said:


> Nice Sun Tiger(Irminia) 'bro', but mine's cooler, And hopefully a male so they can "spider porn" it.:liar:


Ha! It took me a second to realize it was you.


----------



## advan

*Romantic Weekend*

First attempt with Sady went well but the second attempt not so well. As soon as he touched her enclosure, he went running for his life. So I rounded him up and put him in with a bigger girl Marla. A. avic pairing went well, witnessed 3 good insertions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

*Randoms*

C. shioedtei and G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Avicularia diversipes cleaning after a meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

:d:d:?:?:d:d

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marko

Nice T`s you have there


----------



## advan

Marko said:


> Nice T`s you have there


Thanks!


----------



## advan

Newest members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

More newcomers......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

P. irminia rehoused

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Sady eating and one of the little purpurea's webbed the paper towel it was shipped in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

My versi was rehoused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rue

Excellent photos.  The colours on that last shot are amazing!


----------



## advan

Rue said:


> Excellent photos.  The colours on that last shot are amazing!


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Freshly molted juvenile female Ephebopus cyanogcanthus. :drool:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Mmmm, very nice shots of the E. cyanognathus.


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Mmmm, very nice shots of the E. cyanognathus.


Thanks! She was rehoused and I was able to snap a few pics. I was hoping I would get to see her flick hairs like yours, but she was lady-like.  Thanks for posting that video it was awesome to see. :clap: -Chad


----------



## advan

Ephebopus sp. Peru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

The last one and this one are from the LPS. They also have a Encyrocratella olivacea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Few randoms :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

NIce shots man!, and some very nice sp.!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> NIce shots man!, and some very nice sp.!


Thanks for looking!


----------



## advan

Rehoused and snapped some pics.

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

*New Arrivals!*

_Encyocratella olivacea_ :}

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Adult female _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Congrats on the new arrivals.


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on the new arrivals.


Thanks man but it's nothing compared to all your new incubating arrivals.  Congrats and good luck.


----------



## BCscorp

nice pics!:clap:


----------



## ragnarok

Those are some nice pictures advan!


----------



## advan

BCscorp said:


> nice pics!:clap:


Thanks man!



ragnarok said:


> Those are some nice pictures advan!


Thanks for looking.


----------



## advan

Juvenile Female _Poecilotheria subfusca_  :razz:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Out for a stroll, I haven't seen this girl in over a month. 

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Iridopelma sp. recife_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Randoms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia juruensis_ is looking kinda female considering how small it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Tapinauchenius gigas_ :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A pairing from last week.  

Psalmopoeus irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Running too fast!  _Tapinauchenius latipes_ playing dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A recent pairing. Look how he holds her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A picture of her. ^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A pic of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Great shot's keep it up man!! good luck on your irminia's...
hope she lays a fat sac for yah......

Peace!!!!


----------



## advan

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Great shot's keep it up man!! good luck on your irminia's...
> hope she lays a fat sac for yah......
> 
> Peace!!!!


Thanks man! Unfortunately I think she is gonna molt out though, she was paired a little late in her cycle. On a good note her sister molted recently and should be ready next week.


----------



## darkangel13

you have a very enviable collection & some fantastic pictures of said collection :clap:


----------



## advan

darkangel13 said:


> you have a very enviable collection & some fantastic pictures of said collection :clap:


  Thanks for looking!


----------



## advan

_Avicularia azuraklaasi_ in the sun. :}

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Some little ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I pulled my _Avicularia avicularia_ sack today at 21 days. 118 eggs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Also pulled a _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ sack. 168 eggs.  Also added a pic of mom with her treat after all of her hard work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Mature Male _Nhandu coloratovillosus_. He will be leaving me next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammadyy

Ahhh this is amazing im jealous!  i hope my collection grows vast like yours one day


----------



## advan

hammadyy said:


> Ahhh this is amazing im jealous!  i hope my collection grows vast like yours one day


Thanks! Be careful, it doesn't take long.


----------



## advan

_Avicularia avicularia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22

wow nice pictures they all look so cute


----------



## advan

Leora22 said:


> wow nice pictures they all look so cute


Thank you!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome pics of the EWL's and well done!!!


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome pics of the EWL's and well done!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## advan

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Great shot's keep it up man!! good luck on your irminia's...
> hope she lays a fat sac for yah......
> 
> Peace!!!!


*Update*: She didn't molt on me!  I found her with a sack on 7-16-2011.  Fingers are crossed. I will pull it in a few weeks. Her sister has been paired and my two boys have moved on to new ladies.


----------



## friebel

oh my gawd a.versicolor in the first pic is so beatiful


----------



## advan

friebel said:


> oh my gawd a.versicolor in the first pic is so beatiful


Thank you! She's much bigger now and hopefully gravid.


----------



## advan

Sub-adult male _Grammostola pulchra_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

His first meal since molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pulchra pics man!....such a great lookin T!.....keep 'em comin

the E. o is awsome aswell....must add one to the collect someday sooner than later!!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Awsome pulchra pics man!....such a great lookin T!.....keep 'em comin
> 
> the E. o is awsome aswell....must add one to the collect someday sooner than later!!


Thanks!  Here is one I picked up a few weeks ago. 

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Sweet!...I love O. a's aswell....another must have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo

That's a pretty sweet fang shot of the G. pulchra!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Hobo said:


> That's a pretty sweet fang shot of the G. pulchra!


Thanks! I like the pic a lot too. 

_Avicularia avicularia_ darkening up, hopefully anyday now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Nice work man!...I have some A. avics in the incubator aswell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Pulled my _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sack today and found this. :3:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A. avics started moltling into 2nd instars last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Babies! and some randoms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pics man!...I love the transition from 1i, to 2i on the avics...and congrats on the irminia sac!...they are a blast to raise up!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics man!...I love the transition from 1i, to 2i on the avics...and congrats on the irminia sac!...they are a blast to raise up!


Thanks man! I'm pretty excited about the irminias as well. I raised the mom from a sling and hopefully her sister drops for me soon. Psalms are my favorite genus! I just received a MM P. cambridgei for my girls, hopefully they don't molt out on me this time.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

advan said:


> Thanks man! I'm pretty excited about the irminias as well. I raised the mom from a sling and hopefully her sister drops for me soon. Psalms are my favorite genus! I just received a MM P. cambridgei for my girls, hopefully they don't molt out on me this time.


Hey Chad,

grats on the sac's...
them sling are loads of fun... good luck.... lol
i hear you on molting out... 
my regalis just did...
after a full moth of pairing...
i left her be for about two months then she decided to pull's a Houdini on me... out goes the straight jacket....
anyways lovely shot's!!! keep em coming....

Peace,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hey Chad,
> 
> grats on the sac's...
> them sling are loads of fun... good luck.... lol
> i hear you on molting out...
> my regalis just did...
> after a full moth of pairing...
> i left her be for about two months then she decided to pull's a Houdini on me... out goes the straight jacket....
> _anyways lovely shot's!!! keep em coming...._
> 
> Peace,


 Sorry about your P. regalis, I feel you, I just discovered my A. versicolor molted out. Hopefully I can get my male back from a loan. It's frustrating isn't it?


----------



## Drakk

Great pics!!! truly beautiful avicularias im such a sucker for those....i love the avics....haha
Makes me want more lol


----------



## advan

Drakk said:


> Great pics!!! truly beautiful avicularias im such a sucker for those....i love the avics....haha
> Makes me want more lol


 Thanks! I love avics too. 


This genus is really starting to grow on me.

_Iridopelma sp. recife_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Adult male _Poecilotheria pederseni_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drakk

I hope to get some Iridopelma sp. recife next time i make an order =) there definitely a cool looking spider. then again most spiders are to me....trick is keeping the numbers down so they fit in the T room.....lol.


----------



## advan

Drakk said:


> I hope to get some Iridopelma sp. recife next time i make an order =) there definitely a cool looking spider. then again most spiders are to me....trick is keeping the numbers down so they fit in the T room.....lol.


You should you won't regret it! They are just like avics but faster and a little more attitude. 



Just received a couple of these today. I've been wanting this species for a while. 

_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chicka

wow your pics are amazing!


----------



## advan

chicka said:


> wow your pics are amazing!


Thank you! Nothing compared to others though.  Just a few of my favorite pic threads - Crawtech, Hobo, Arachnoholic420, fartkowski, mcluskyisms, Protectyaaaneck, Draimen, AlainL, TiogaWhiteTiger

Be prepared for hours and hours of drooling. Protect your keyboard! Thanks for looking!


----------



## advan

This guy ran out on me during maintenance and feeding. This is the best pic I could get on the whim and with my left hand. 

Juvenile male _Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A pairing last night. This is Joe's(xhexdx) male and my younger female. A little slap and tickle but he got it done. 


[YOUTUBE]8VTJ4GCD6RY[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Nice man!...last cambridgei sac I had, had only 6 dried up hard eggs in it....strange??....Im hopeing to have better luck next time around.

good luck wit yours!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Nice man!...last cambridgei sac I had, had only 6 dried up hard eggs in it....strange??....Im hoping to have better luck next time around.
> 
> good luck wit yours!


Thanks! He has the bigger girl to attend to this weekend. That is odd...:? Never heard of that one. I wish you better luck next time.


----------



## advan

Preppin' enclosures for the last of my _Avicularia_ slings and a shot of one of the little ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I swore I rehoused an _Aphonopelma modertum_ in here a few days ago. :?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I got my first Brachy last week in a trade. 

_Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_ Avicularia azuraklaasi_, _Avicularia diversipes_ and  _Poecilotheria metallica _in that order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech

Noice pics man!....I will be doing the same Avic work in about a week or so!...my 1st instars are gettin really dark.


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Noice pics man!....I will be doing the same Avic work in about a week or so!...my 1st instars are gettin really dark.


Thanks! Hopefully you will also be sipping on a tasty beverage.


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ pairing went well with big ole Marla. I didn't get any good pics of the pairing but here is a pic afterwards. She is chillin and he was thirsty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Adult female _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ a week post molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A few more of my male _Grammostola pulchra_ with dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Ya man..Im gunna need a few beers for sure!

..and nice pulcher!...I wish I had one!....hard t find around here 

Lokks like that male dubia has a lil tummy ache!...lol


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Ya man..Im gunna need a few beers for sure!
> 
> ..and nice pulcher!...I wish I had one!....hard t find around here
> 
> Lokks like that male dubia has a lil tummy ache!...lol


Luckily I found new homes for most of the 2i's. I only had to make 22 homes. Just put on some tunes, grab a beer and get to work.   I wish you luck in finding a pulcher they are awesome! They web a lot more than cambridgei or irminias.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Good luck with the cambridgei pairing!


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good luck with the cambridgei pairing!


 Thanks man!


----------



## advan

Juvenile male  _Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A few randoms. Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

and one more, this was after her date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

This little girl is leaving me tomorrow, so I snapped a few last pics.

Juvenile female _Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice snaps Chad!!!

I wanna see more of that _P.pulcher_...


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice snaps Chad!!!
> 
> I wanna see more of that _P.pulcher_...


Thanks man! Do you want pics of the juvie male thats on this page or my female? I am planning on rehousing her this weekend and I will get some pics! I'll pull him out and get some of him too.  


Just got this lady for my boy. :drool:

_Poecilotheria pederseni_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnohamilton

*Hey*

Hey awesome pics man!!!! Wht kind of camera r u using??? I see you have a fetish or so for arboreals!!! Don't you have a P. Fasciata crawlin' around there???


----------



## advan

Arachnohamilton said:


> Hey awesome pics man!!!! Wht kind of camera r u using??? I see you have a fetish or so for arboreals!!! Don't you have a P. Fasciata crawlin' around there???


Thanks! I am using a Panasonic point and shoot with a macro setting. I will get you the model when I get home. I do love the arboreals and I do have a P. fasciata but it is only a sling. I haven't got around to getting pics of the little guy but I will soon.


----------



## advan

As promised.   Female _Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Juvie male _Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria subfusca_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Orphnaecus sp._ "blue"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Sizing it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria fasciata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Nice dude!...frickin jus pumpin out da pics latley eh.....jealeous of the P. pulcher, big time!.....keep em comin!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Nice dude!...frickin jus pumpin out da pics latley eh.....jealeous of the P. pulcher, big time!.....keep em comin!


Thanks man! Glad you like em. 

_Avicularia purpurea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

The other one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

:3: _ Avicularia versicolor_ :3:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

*Aaaaa... wait a minute*

NICE NEW EDITION; SNUCK THAT _regalis_ RIGHT PAST ME:wink:


----------



## advan

CEC said:


> NICE NEW EDITION; SNUCK THAT _regalis_ RIGHT PAST ME:wink:


Yep.  

Yum-Yums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Ultimate Male _Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Substrate hat and behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria fasciata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Tapinauchenius latipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

some more.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

One of my boys matured last week. Thanks for looking!

Ultimate male _Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_P. pulcher_ foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice shot!


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks Jason!

More feet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Mature male _Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

*Rehoused some juvie Poecis and here are some shots*

_Poecilotheria ornata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Two _Poecilotheria regalis_ brothers, can you tell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Male _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Good stuff as always!


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> Good stuff as always!


Thanks man, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## advan

_Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia urticans_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

*Some new arrivals.*

_Holothele incei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

This made me laugh, I like this guy already. 


_Pterinochilus murinus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_ Pterinochilus murinus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria formosa_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

*A few dinner shots.*

_Poecilotheria miranda_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

A pairing from last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

[YOUTUBE]weel63A12XM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia urticans _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia avicularia _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

*Avicularia*

_Avicularia azuraklaasi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arhamy

Those all all beautiful t's I only have a A. Avic right now.  What would another beginner t be.


----------



## advan

arhamy said:


> Those all all beautiful t's I only have a A. Avic right now.  What would another beginner t be.


If you are looking for another arboreal I would recommend _Avicularia metallica_ or _Avicularia versicolor_. If you want to go terrestrial I would recommend _Grammostola pulchra_ or _Brachypelma emilia_. There are tons of excellent spiders to choose to be your second. _Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_ would also be a good choice, they are colorful, grow fast and are easy to care for. Good luck with your new addiction.


----------



## advan

Sub-adult male _Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Freshly molted _Tapinauchenius latipes_ getting a drink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Mature male _Poecilotheria pederseni_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Amazing pics, and great collection! All those Psalmos.....:drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Amazing pics, and great collection! All those Psalmos.....:drool:


Thanks! I love the Psalmos they are probably my favorite genus. Now if only I could get my hands on _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_ and _Psalmopoeus sp. "Mexico"_ :drool:


----------



## synyster

We easily have access to _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_ in Canada... Sorry bout that ;P

But you have me jealous of that _Encyocratella olivacea_!! Amazing pics :clap:


----------



## advan

synyster said:


> We easily have access to _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_ in Canada... Sorry bout that ;P
> 
> But you have me jealous of that _Encyocratella olivacea_!! Amazing pics :clap:


Thanks! I believe there are some in the US but it's a matter of convincing the ones who have them to let you keep a couple.  I love the _Encyocratella olivacea_ too. 



_Stromatopelma calceatum_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrOjAn HeX

I must say you have an amazing collection of T's :drool:


----------



## advan

TrOjAn HeX said:


> I must say you have an amazing collection of T's :drool:


Thank you sir!


----------



## advan

0.1 _Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

.........and why her name is Peek-a-boo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp

Wow, nice close ups!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Bravo on those macro shot's... Great job on the pics Chad!!!! loving those angles....Keep them coming my friend!!!!  


Peace,


----------



## advan

BCscorp said:


> Wow, nice close ups!


Thanks man!



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Bravo on those macro shot's... Great job on the pics Chad!!!! loving those angles....Keep them coming my friend!!!!
> 
> 
> Peace,


Thanks Armando! I am sorry about the quality of these next pictures but I'm rather happy of the contents. 


_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

1st. "Marla"
2nd. "Sady"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia metallica_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Iridopelma sp. "recife"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Hey now congrats!!!!  Chad, hopefully that sac would bring you lots of T's!!!  
Damn your killing me on those pics.... Good Job!!! 
Now I know.... I'm really slacking on my thread.... Lol
See what your doing? now your really making me want go and take some new pic's!
I have added quite a bit some T's this past few month's, but I haven't really had much time and chance for me to take pic's and share these latest acquisitions...


Peace,


----------



## advan

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hey now congrats!!!!  Chad, hopefully that sac would bring you lots of T's!!!
> Damn your killing me on those pics.... Good Job!!!
> Now I know.... I'm really slacking on my thread.... Lol
> See what your doing? now your really making me want go and take some new pic's!
> I have added quite a bit some T's this past few month's, but I haven't really had much time and chance for me to take pic's and share these latest acquisitions...
> 
> 
> Peace,


Thanks Armando! I really need to save up for a real camera.  You should get some pics up, I want to see the new additions. Can you hint at some?
You know, one of the best times to get pics is right when you get them, before they make it in their new homes. 

P.S. Those pics with the sacs are of two different girls.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

beautiful Avicularia metallica and nice pic man! ;-)


----------



## advan

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> beautiful Avicularia metallica and nice pic man! ;-)


Thanks man! She is gorgeous.


----------



## advan

I got this one yesterday, it was sold as _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ but I'm not sure that is correct.....We'll see next molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Mature male _Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Freshly molted _Brachypelma emilia_. Colors are coming in nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice one Advan ;-)


----------



## advan

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nice one Advan ;-)


Thanks man, I love these little guys.


----------



## advan

I caught this girl roaming, she was nice enough to let me take a few shots.  



_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

My collection.  One of these days I'll get around to making some custom shelves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150

Wow, nice collection.  How many individual Ts and how many species do you have?


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> Wow, nice collection.  How many individual Ts and how many species do you have?


Thanks man. That is a good question, I hadn't done a count in a while. I believe I have 79 including a few males and P. subfusca in the closet(cooler temps) and hovering around 43 species. Don't quote me on it though.


----------



## jbm150

You have a few 10 gal there, which species do you keep in those?  I've got 2 10 gal tanks with a P. regalis and P. cambridgei but I think I'm going to scale those down.  They take up so much room on my racks and I think they'll be fine with smaller enclosures....


----------



## jfuente31

advan said:


> _Avicularia diversipes_


Really great shots


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> You have a few 10 gal there, which species do you keep in those?  I've got 2 10 gal tanks with a P. regalis and P. cambridgei but I think I'm going to scale those down.  They take up so much room on my racks and I think they'll be fine with smaller enclosures....


From left to right. _Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Poecilotheria pederseni, Psalmopoeus pulcher and Avicularia avicularia_. All the ladies in the ten gallons are 6.5"+ except the _A. avicularia_. I put her in there right when I got her and haven't had the heart to move her. The only one that really uses all of the enclosure is the _P. pederseni_. Though all of them would be better suited for 5.5 gallon tanks, they are more expensive and a little tougher to find. 





jfuente31 said:


> Really great shots


Thanks man!


----------



## NickC4

Hey man, these are sick pics! I was was wondering what's the worst time you've been tagged by a T? And what T was it?


----------



## advan

NickC4 said:


> Hey man, these are sick pics! I was was wondering what's the worst time you've been tagged by a T? And what T was it?


Thanks Nick, I hate to dissapoint but I haven't been tagged as of yet.


----------



## NickC4

Trust me, I'm not disappointed! This also shows that although you own aggressive and calm T's, you respect them and have been very carful and not reckless. If you own aggressive T's that doesn't mean you've been bit, and I respect you for that. Anyways, nice pic of the irmana!


----------



## advan

NickC4 said:


> Trust me, I'm not disappointed! This also shows that although you own aggressive and calm T's, you respect them and have been very carful and not reckless. If you own aggressive T's that doesn't mean you've been bit, and I respect you for that. Anyways, nice pic of the irmana!


I wouldn't consider any aggressive, none have ever come after me. Only a few are defensive when I'm trying to coax them where they don't want to go. 


This girl needs a molt and I'm hoping very soon. 

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuliaGulia87

My gosh advan I just scrolled through 17 pages of gorgeous pictures...You have a very very very very beautiful collection. :love:


----------



## advan

JuliaGulia87 said:


> My gosh advan I just scrolled through 17 pages of gorgeous pictures...You have a very very very very beautiful collection. :love:


Thank you! Here are some more......

Freshly molted _Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Holothele incei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## muffy

Love your collection!!!


----------



## advan

muffy said:


> Love your collection!!!


Thanks! That makes two of us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta

Wow advan, the oli, and incei are so beautiful. Man I need these two... lol


----------



## Shell

I agree with Crysta! That E. olivacea is absolutely gorgeous...I need one of those!

Beautiful incei, they are fun spiders to keep, aren't they?!


----------



## advan

Crysta said:


> Wow advan, the oli, and incei are so beautiful. Man I need these two... lol





Shell said:


> I agree with Crysta! That E. olivacea is absolutely gorgeous...I need one of those!
> 
> Beautiful incei, they are fun spiders to keep, aren't they?!


Thanks ladies, these two are sweet. The carapace on the _H. incei_ literally glows gold and not just under flash. I need more, I have been thinking about setting up a failing _H. incei_ communal.  I would definitely recommend a E.o they are an awesome spider. P.S. I think mine is a girl.   - Chad


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> P.S. I think mine is a girl.   - Chad


Ok...now that's just cruel 

H. incei are great. My MF died a few months ago (before I got a chance to pair her,  ) I really need to get some more of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Oh Chad your really gotta pull out your trump card huh!!!
She's gorgeous, can't wait till my little E. oil, grow that size....
Yah yah i know i still haven't updated my list and posted any pics of the new additions...
Hey, Come on giive me a break... I just got back from Cuba!!! 

Peace Bro,
Armando


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Ok...now that's just cruel


 ;P



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Oh Chad your really gotta pull out your trump card huh!!!
> She's gorgeous, can't wait till my little E. oil, grow that size....
> Yah yah i know i still haven't updated my list and posted any pics of the new additions...
> Hey, Come on giive me a break... I just got back from Cuba!!!
> 
> Peace Bro,
> Armando


Thanks man, I'm looking forward to your pics! I hope you had a good time in Cuba. Did you hunt for any inverts?


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

gorgeous pics and collection man.. i hope your minitrix does well with her molt.. mine is also due for a molt..


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> gorgeous pics and collection man.. i hope your minitrix does well with her molt.. mine is also due for a molt..


Thank you! _Avicularia minatrix_ are one of my favorite _Avicularia_. Congrats on yours!


----------



## Shell

Congrats on the P. cam sac! I really need to stop looking at your pic thread...it makes me jealous. I need to fight back and post more pics of my Hapalopus...who is a female btw (see I can play that game too lol.)


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Congrats on the P. cam sac! I really need to stop looking at your pic thread...it makes me jealous. I need to fight back and post more pics of my Hapalopus...who is a female btw (see I can play that game too lol.)


Thanks Shell! I would love to see more of your _Hapalopus_.   They still have a little bit until I can consider the pairings successful, but so far so good. Fingers crossed. 

Here is some of the contents of my other female's sack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

The Hapalopus can be a tough one to get pics of, she likes to run and fast lol, but next time I feed I'll try to get a few new ones of her.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> The Hapalopus can be a tough one to get pics of, she likes to run and fast lol, but next time I feed I'll try to get a few new ones of her.


What are you doing now? Lollygagging on the internet? Go pull her out, annoy her for angles and get those pics!


----------



## Shell

Haha, yes sir  I may actually try to get some later tonight, there's a few I need to check on so maybe I'll annoy her wile I'm at it.


----------



## advan

0.1 _Ephebopus cyanognathus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Like this post if you think she should give me an early Christmas and drop some of her load and wrap it up for me. 

_Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

I've had this little one for over a year and a half.   These grow way too slow. 

_Aphonopelma_ sp. "New River"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jfuente31

advan said:


> 0.1 _Ephebopus cyanognathus_


That is one beautiful female you got there


----------



## Motorkar

Awww he looks so cute!

And very sweet P. regalis Chad ! That Ephebopus cyanognathus is gorgeous as well !!


----------



## advan

jfuente31 said:


> That is one beautiful female you got there


Thanks! I raised her from a sling. 



Motorkar said:


> Awww he looks so cute!
> 
> And very sweet P. regalis Chad ! That Ephebopus cyanognathus is gorgeous as well !!


Thanks man! The _P. regalis_ looks like she's gonna explode! Hopefully she loses the extra weight and wraps it in a sphere.


----------



## Marko

Great T's


----------



## advan

Marko said:


> Great T's


Thanks man! 


And also thanks Jeff!


----------



## advan

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Another boy matured recently. 

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

Haha thanks, I love your pics man.. awesome keep up the good work and keep them pics comming. 





advan said:


> Thank you! _Avicularia minatrix_ are one of my favorite _Avicularia_. Congrats on yours!


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> Haha thanks, I love your pics man.. awesome keep up the good work and keep them pics coming.


Thanks! I'm glad you like 'em. Just one more before bed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kungfujoe

@@... Love the blue fangs aswell and are these the slings of the P. Regalis?


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> @@... Love the blue fangs aswell and are these the slings of the P. Regalis?


_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


----------



## advan

Sady's EWLs molted into 1i's today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Fresh molt. 

_Avicularia urticans_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Juvenile female _Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## muffy

advan said:


> Juvenile female _Poecilotheria metallica_


GORGEOUS, Chad. =)


----------



## advan

muffy said:


> GORGEOUS, Chad. =)


Thanks! 

4th instar _Avicularia avicularia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

advan said:


> 4th instar _Avicularia avicularia_


A few more from Cookie's sack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

A few more............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Great new pics, as usual. 

I'm really slacking at getting more pics of the Hapalopus, I will soon.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Great new pics, as usual.
> 
> I'm really slacking at getting more pics of the Hapalopus, I will soon.


Thanks Shell.  

E.c and O.a

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

So lucky that your little P. Metallica is a female, also your divercipes is awesome looking. I hope one of my P. Metallicas is a female =)


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> So lucky that your little P. Metallica is a female, also your diversipes is awesome looking. I hope one of my P. Metallicas is a female =)


I did luck out.  I took the chance and bought one sling. On a side note the _P. ornata_ freebie that came with her also turned out female.


----------



## advan

advan said:


> _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


Should be any day now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice shot nymph Advan ;-) _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ yes?


----------



## advan

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nice shot nymph Advan ;-) _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ yes?


You are correct Sir and thanks.


----------



## Kungfujoe

>< you won that lotto there, maybe my p. Metallica slings will be 1 male 2 females. Fingers crossed. Btw your Avic collection is awesome.


----------



## BimBim

the amazon saphire and GGB are looking real good


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> >< you won that lotto there, maybe my p. Metallica slings will be 1 male 2 females. Fingers crossed. Btw your Avic collection is awesome.





BimBim said:


> The Amazon Sapphire and GBB are looking real good


Thanks! 

_Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Good work bro they're sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Young female _Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Happy New Year! 

_Poecilotheria formosa_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia juruensis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

0.1 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

2i _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta

wow advan that "recife" is beautiful!!   
Love the colors on the metallica


----------



## advan

Crysta said:


> wow advan that "recife" is beautiful!!
> Love the colors on the metallica


Thanks Crysta!


----------



## advan

_Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Lampropelma violaceopes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Sub-adult female _Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

As usual, great new pics! Your pic thread is probably one of my faves, I am just so jealous of your collection.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> As usual, great new pics! Your pic thread is probably one of my faves, I am just so jealous of your collection.


Thanks Shell!  

_Orphnaecus_ sp. "blue"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pics dude!...the collect is coming along very nicely, some killer sp aswell...congrats


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics dude!...the collect is coming along very nicely, some killer sp aswell...congrats


Thanks Levi!


----------



## jbm150

I concur with shell, i really like your pic thread.  So many different species and great shots of 'em.  I'll be looking forward to seeing more shots of your Orphnaecus sp. blue as it grows


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> I concur with shell, i really like your pic thread.  So many different species and great shots of 'em.  I'll be looking forward to seeing more shots of your Orphnaecus sp. blue as it grows


Thanks man! There are still plenty of OW I want. The _Orphnaecus_ sp. are great, I got 2 a few months ago in a trade and I love them. I set them up in vials, gave them half substrate with a plastic leaf in to the center for climbing and webbing. They have tunnels all the way down and web tunnels all the way up and sit at the top most of the time. They're great eaters too. Feeding time is usually a quick flash and the feeder is gone. I was lucky enough to get that above pic.  I can't wait for them to grow up either, I think I need more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

As a relative "T noob", I am somewhat familiar with most of the species everyone knows, but it's always nice to see a species that is new to me, especially when I would like to keep it; Encyocratella olivacea fits that bill, definitely, nice shots of it too!!

After a quick google image search, I see that they are not all that far removed from P. murinus to my eye, visually (at least in carapace colour and abdomen pattern, "knee" banding etc)...  are they a comparable species for behaviour and temperament also?  I see they share a close natural habitat too.  

*I know I could have googled all of my above Q's on E. olivacea, but in my experience, direct feedback from a keeper is always better!  Thanks for your time.
Great thread overall BTW


----------



## advan

matt82 said:


> As a relative "T noob", I am somewhat familiar with most of the species everyone knows, but it's always nice to see a species that is new to me, especially when I would like to keep it; Encyocratella olivacea fits that bill, definitely, nice shots of it too!!
> 
> After a quick google image search, I see that they are not all that far removed from P. murinus to my eye, visually (at least in carapace colour and abdomen pattern, "knee" banding etc)...  are they a comparable species for behaviour and temperament also?  I see they share a close natural habitat too.
> 
> *I know I could have googled all of my above Q's on E. olivacea, but in my experience, direct feedback from a keeper is always better!  Thanks for your time.
> Great thread overall BTW


I have only seen a threat pose once and it was to a roach that spooked it. If you have an OBT, you'll do fine with this species. Just treat it with respect like any other OW.

If your interested in this species read-----> this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

Free tarantula PDF; always welcomed!!  Cheers for that.


----------



## Bosing

talk about "WOW" photos!!!  thumbs up sir!


----------



## advan

Bosing said:


> talk about "WOW" photos!!!  thumbs up sir!


Thanks Bosing! Remember these quotes?



Bosing said:


> Have you bred your cambridgei yet?





advan said:


> No, she's just short of 4"  but there's always next year.


Well, it's almost a year later.

My first hatching of 2012.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Fresh from a molt. 

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Orphnaecus_ sp. "blue"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike

You've got yourself some beautiful spiders!  Great pictures.


----------



## matt82

Stunning pictures, really like the C. darlingi; I would like to keep either one of C. darlingi or C. marshalli... OW "baboon" species are really growing on me lately.
Congrats on the new borns too.


----------



## advan

Shrike said:


> You've got yourself some beautiful spiders!  Great pictures.


Thanks Shrike! 



matt82 said:


> Stunning pictures, really like the C. darlingi; I would like to keep either one of C. darlingi or C. marshalli... OW "baboon" species are really growing on me lately.
> Congrats on the new borns too.


I've been liking them a lot recently, hence how one found it's way in my collection.


----------



## advan

Adult female _Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Juvenile male _Ephebopus cyanognathus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Sub-adult male _Grammostola pulchra_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria rufilata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin

C. darlingi is definitively an eye catcher. I'v been wanting one for awhile now and might order one next.


----------



## advan

Grin said:


> C. darlingi is definitively an eye catcher. I'v been wanting one for awhile now and might order one next.


They are nice!  

_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

a few more.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Love the ritae pics, Chad! Well, all the pics and spiders are gorgeous, but I'm a sucker for Cyriocosmus.


----------



## matt82

Excellent pics there, Advan.  You can't get tired of seeing P. metallica photos!.  

The C. ritae are a bit special as well, a stand out sp. in a pretty cool mini genus.  I have 3 C. sellatus on the way next week, all L1, hopefully I be able to find them in the vials!


----------



## jbm150

Agree with them and I like your little Tap sub pics, they look very psalmo at that age


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Love the ritae pics, Chad! Well, all the pics and spiders are gorgeous, but I'm a sucker for Cyriocosmus.


Thanks Shell! I hope the Minnesota tan didn't distract you too much from the spider in the third and fourth pics. 



matt82 said:


> Excellent pics there, Advan.  You can't get tired of seeing P. metallica photos!.
> 
> The C. ritae are a bit special as well, a stand out sp. in a pretty cool mini genus.  I have 3 C. sellatus on the way next week, all L1, hopefully I be able to find them in the vials!


Congrats on your new pickups Matt! Have fun with 'em. 



jbm150 said:


> Agree with them and I like your little Tap sub pics, they look very psalmo at that age


Thanks Jeff! They kinda look like little psalmo's with a minatrix butt don't they?


----------



## advan

speaking of...........

Young Adult Female _Avicularia minatrix_ out for a stroll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> Thanks Shell! I hope the Minnesota tan didn't distract you too much from the spider in the third and fourth pics.


Nah, it's pretty much the same thing as the Canadian tan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Chilobrachys_ sp. "blue"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

Awesome thread!  I LOVE the A. minatrix girl. She's so pretty!


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> Awesome thread!  I LOVE the A. minatrix girl. She's so pretty!


Thanks Suzy!


----------



## advan

This little girl just recently molted. I'll get better pics when I rehouse her. 

_Tapinauchenius latipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Love the _T.subcaeruleus_! I haven't had any _Tapinauchenius_ yet, you may have just swayed me... 

Also, those _C.ritae_ are awesome wee things aren't they?


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Love the _T.subcaeruleus_! I haven't had any _Tapinauchenius_  yet, you may have just swayed me...
> 
> Also, those _C.ritae_ are awesome wee things aren't they?


You won't be disappointed with any _Tapinauchenius_. I hope to see some in front of your lens soon. 

_C. ritae_ are definitely fun little spiders! 



_Tapinauchenius latipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

[YOUTUBE]pXiBE0gGgxE&context=C3ee5786ADOEgsToPDskJDU3y6E0LhLjzyLZx2obKI[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

Nice C. darlingi shots on the previous page, advan.  They remind me of an armoured-up T on it's way to Helm's Deep :clap:

Cool H. maculata pairing vid too, looks like they kept it _fairly_ civilised!  Every success there hopefully.


----------



## jbm150

advan said:


> H. mac pairing video


Aww man, very cool video.  I love the enclosure you have her in


----------



## MaxJay

loads and loads of great picture was a pleasure looking at all 25 pages m8


----------



## advan

matt82 said:


> Nice C. darlingi shots on the previous page, advan.  They remind me of an armoured-up T on it's way to Helm's Deep :clap:
> 
> Cool H. maculata pairing vid too, looks like they kept it _fairly_ civilised!  Every success there hopefully.


Thanks man! I can't wait for the _C. darlingi_ to get bigger and the "horn" to get bigger. 



jbm150 said:


> Aww man, very cool video.  I love the enclosure you have her in


Thanks Jeff! I really like the Exo Nano's for arboreals. 



MaxJay said:


> loads and loads of great picture was a pleasure looking at all 25 pages m8


Thanks for taking the time to look!


----------



## advan

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria subfusca_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

They are so pretty! I can see the blue tint on your little mira's feet, and compared to my subfusca, that's one fat little pokie.


----------



## advan

_Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> They are so pretty! I can see the blue tint on your little mira's feet, and compared to my subfusca, that's one fat little pokie.


 Thanks Suzy! Here's the other _I. mira_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

Okay.... that does it!  It's going on my wish list!  I LOVE it! 

I wish you could come photograph my Ts!  You are an amazing photographer. :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymity82

Wow Advan! Very nice pics of your very nice T's!


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> Okay.... that does it!  It's going on my wish list!  I LOVE it!
> 
> I wish you could come photograph my Ts!  You are an amazing photographer. :biggrin:


Thanks! Maybe next time I'm down south. 



njnolan1 said:


> Wow Advan! Very nice pics of your very nice T's!


Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Looks like you got some nice new T's! Nice shots of the P. metallica!


----------



## jbm150

Really nice job capturing those little squirts (mira), not easy to do!


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Looks like you got some nice new T's! Nice shots of the P. metallica!





jbm150 said:


> Really nice job capturing those little squirts (mira), not easy to do!


 Thanks guys!


----------



## Jared781

advan said:


> _Avicularia diversipes_


Very beautiful! Iv always wanted one


----------



## advan

_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

advan said:


> _Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"


Gorgeous!!!  I want one of these so bad!  They are in the top 5 on my wish list. These pics just make me want one all the more. :tongue:
Very very nice!


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I want one of these so bad!  They are in the top 5 on my wish list. These pics just make me want one all the more. :tongue:
> Very very nice!


Thanks Suzy! 

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


----------



## advan

_Avicularia juruensis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

Nice!  That A. diversipes is just insanely pretty!  The GBB close-ups are awesome too.


----------



## matt82

Excellent photos here, Chad, I really like the Iridopelma sp. "recife" shots!  Nice little enclosures too.


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> Nice!  That A. diversipes is just insanely pretty!  The GBB close-ups are awesome too.


Thanks Suzy! I love the diversipes too. 



matt82 said:


> Excellent photos here, Chad, I really like the Iridopelma sp. "recife" shots!  Nice little enclosures too.


Cheers Matt!


----------



## advan

matt82 said:


> Nice C. darlingi shots on the previous page, advan.  They remind me of an armoured-up T on it's way to Helm's Deep :clap


Here's a few more from tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Pterinochilus lugardi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Juvenile male _Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

Beautiful T. gigas!  Those are great shots of it's cute fuzziness.  

They are one of my favorite Ts!  I can't wait for mine to get a little bigger.


----------



## BrettG

suzypike said:


> Beautiful T. gigas!  Those are great shots of it's cute fuzziness.
> 
> They are one of my favorite Ts!  I can't wait for mine to get a little bigger.


You have another coming as well.
Advan,great collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> Beautiful T. gigas!  Those are great shots of it's cute fuzziness.
> 
> They are one of my favorite Ts!  I can't wait for mine to get a little bigger.


Thanks Suzy.  Nothing like fuzzy with attitude! 



BrettG said:


> You have another coming as well.
> Advan,great collection.


Thanks Brett! I hear there is a male headed your way.  PM inbound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Juvenile female _Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takelondon

Wow, amazing pictures! What a gorgeous species, gotta get us some of these. :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

takelondon said:


> Wow, amazing pictures! What a gorgeous species, gotta get us some of these. :drool:


Thanks! I love all the Taps. 


I rehoused a few of these today and got a couple pics. 

_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

some more..................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

and more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Selenocosmia peerboomi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Fingers crossed for this one! 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I'll keep mine crossed too. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creaturerespect

That diversipes is a real beauty!


----------



## Storm76

Good luck with the pulcher sac!

Love your irminia and diversipes to death...so gorgeous!


----------



## crawltech

pulcher sac eh....nice work man!...frickin big time congrats!


----------



## BrettG

Awesome! Your pulcher MM is in with one of our females as I type.


----------



## papilio

That T. gigas is absolutely frightening!!  This is an amazing thread, can't believe I've not spent time here before ... though I'm not on AB terribly much.  Your photos are miles ahead of mine, so vivid and dynamic!!!

That H. mac vid is the best I've seen of a pairing, from the standpoint of its unique visual appeal and impact.  And your A. diversipes photos are so completely different than mine, fascinating.  I tried a dewdrop photo with a diversipes sling once, it wasn't too pleased!

MOST impressive, Chad, all!!


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'll keep mine crossed too. Good luck!


Thanks Jason! 



creaturerespect said:


> That diversipes is a real beauty!





Storm76 said:


> Good luck with the pulcher sac!
> 
> Love your irminia and diversipes to death...so gorgeous!


Thanks guys! 



crawltech said:


> pulcher sac eh....nice work man!...frickin big time congrats!


Thanks Levi! I hope you get your P. pulcher soon! I know you've been wanting one for a while. 



BrettG said:


> Awesome! Your pulcher MM is in with one of our females as I type.


Good luck with him! Hopefully he can get the job done!



papilio said:


> That T. gigas is absolutely frightening!!  This is an amazing thread, can't believe I've not spent time here before ... though I'm not on AB terribly much.  Your photos are miles ahead of mine, so vivid and dynamic!!!
> 
> That H. mac vid is the best I've seen of a pairing, from the standpoint of its unique visual appeal and impact.  And your A. diversipes photos are so completely different than mine, fascinating.  I tried a dewdrop photo with a diversipes sling once, it wasn't too pleased!
> 
> MOST impressive, Chad, all!!


Thanks Michael! But I beg to differ.  Your photos are magnificent and much better than mine!  

I wanted to get a better view through the front door on the second and third pairing attempts but both parties weren't interested. 


_Avicularia metallica_ :razz:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Good luck!


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Thanks Michael! But I beg to differ.  Your photos are magnificent and much better than mine!


LOL Thank you Chad!  Problem is you're just WAY too nice!  

I actually suspect that we're both, to some extent, prey to the common trouble of seeing only the shortcomings in our own photos.    A good thing, ensures that we keep improving!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Goodluck with the sac Chad!!! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good luck!





mcluskyisms said:


> Goodluck with the sac Chad!!! Fingers crossed for you


Thanks Jason and Chris! 



papilio said:


> LOL Thank you Chad!  Problem is you're just WAY too nice!
> 
> I actually suspect that we're both, to some extent, prey to the common trouble of seeing only the shortcomings in our own photos.    A good thing, ensures that we keep improving!


I hear you Michael! I hate the days when it seems you can't get a decent photo for the life of you. Very frustrating!


----------



## advan

Odd positions. 

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia urticans_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> _Psalmopoeus reduncus_


:drool:

There you go teasing me again.


----------



## suzypike

Nice! I am loving those Avics!


----------



## crawltech

The collect is lookin good man!..how is the pulcher sac?


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> :drool:
> 
> There you go teasing me again.


I try my best. 



suzypike said:


> Nice! I am loving those Avics!


Thanks Suzy! Me too! 



crawltech said:


> The collect is lookin good man!..how is the pulcher sac?


So far so good, I'm planning on pulling it next week but that's if I can hold out that long! :}

Edit: Added random pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Mature male _Avicularia azuraklassi_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Mature male _Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Avicularia_ sp. "amazonica"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Lampropelma_ sp. "Borneo black"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Juvenile female _Lampropelma nigerrimum_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

some more.............

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Just can't get enough of her!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## suzypike

OMGosh!  I am loving the Lampropelma nigerrimum!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Haha, talk about PICS! Someone is having some fun over there lol.  She looks great man, just wait 1-2 more molts and she'll start looking real cool.  I'm also super jealous of the langenbucheri!


----------



## papilio

What wonderful photos Chad!!  Have you had L. nigerrimum before?  As Jason said, your girl will look great in a couple of molts, will have about the most color females get around that point!

I was meaning to ask whether you had A. amazonica.  Are you breeding them?  My favorite Avics after versis, so colorful and enormous!!  I had a male who matured into a fantastic dark blue 7-incher.  Gets me thinking, about time I start balancing out my Pokie collection with some nice Avics.


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> OMGosh!  I am loving the Lampropelma nigerrimum!!!


Me too!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Haha, talk about PICS! Someone is having some fun over there lol.  She looks great man, just wait 1-2 more molts and she'll start looking real cool.  I'm also super jealous of the langenbucheri!


Yep!  She was actually very easy going! I can't wait for her to get bigger! Thanks again Jason! I'm pumped on the _P. langenbucheri_ too! 



papilio said:


> What wonderful photos Chad!!  Have you had L. nigerrimum before?  As Jason said, your girl will look great in a couple of molts, will have about the most color females get around that point!
> 
> I was meaning to ask whether you had A. amazonica.  Are you breeding them?  My favorite Avics after versis, so colorful and enormous!!  I had a male who matured into a fantastic dark blue 7-incher.  Gets me thinking, about time I start balancing out my Pokie collection with some nice Avics.


I got a few packages yesterday and all those photos were the contents! Jason hooked me up with the _L. nigerrimum_. Only Avics I'm working with now are versi, minatrix and metallica.


----------



## jbm150

Wow, great group of Ts there, that's cool about the new Psalmos.  I'll be interested in seeing your pics as they grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> Wow, great group of Ts there, that's cool about the new Psalmos.  I'll be interested in seeing your pics as they grow


Thanks Jeff! I can't wait for these Psalmos to grow! 


_Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

some more..............._Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Can't forget the rump............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Absolutely stunning Chad!  I need, I need!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Absolutely stunning Chad!  I need, I need!!!


Thanks Michael! 

0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

............and her dipping her toes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

The kid's been nagging me about who we've selected for this arranged marriage thing ... I just brought him over next to the monitor, he seems quite pleased!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

your pics are awesome as always; especially the avics and the subfusca.


----------



## crawltech

Nice lil set of yellow, and black T's you have therr....subfusca highland yes?


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> your pics are awesome as always; especially the avics and the subfusca.


Thanks man! 



crawltech said:


> Nice lil set of yellow, and black T's you have therr....subfusca highland yes?


Thanks Levi! You are correct. 



_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice _A. minatrix_ man, one of the _Avicularia_ spp. I am yet to own!!!


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice _A. minatrix_ man, one of the _Avicularia_ spp. I am yet to own!!!


Thanks Chris! I love them! This one just molted and I believe it's a boy(which I'm happy about)! 


I just received this little boy from Michael last night. Hopefully I can put him to some good use. 

Mature male _Poecilotheria subfusca_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

*Psalmopoeus pulcher Update*

I pulled it on day 28 and I'm glad I did. She did not wrap it very well and most of the eggs were clumped together. There was a lot of infertile and bad eggs but a few looked good. There are 25 EWLs now with a few more developing, I hope to get the few I have to 2i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice job man! Sorry that they weren't all good but at least you got a few.  Now just get them to 2nd instar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

Bummer about the infertile eggs, but those EWLs are adorable!  Good luck with them!


----------



## crawltech

The lil guys look great!, im sure they will turn out jus fine....congrats on the pulchers again man, thats really awsome to see!


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> I just received this little boy from Michael last night. Hopefully I can put him to some good use.
> 
> Mature male _Poecilotheria subfusca_


Hey, super photos of our little dude, Chad ... hope he's man enough for the job!    If not, the penultimate male is displaying far more machismo.

Love seeing the little pulchers! 


I got shots of the purpurea last night too, not yet processed.  I'm off right now to hit the P. cam photo shoot, will try to get them all up tonight.


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice job man! Sorry that they weren't all good but at least you got a few.  Now just get them to 2nd instar!


 Thanks man, I'll try my best! 



Trogdora said:


> Bummer about the infertile eggs, but those EWLs are adorable!  Good luck with them!


Thanks Jen! See you tomorrow! 



crawltech said:


> The lil guys look great!, im sure they will turn out jus fine....congrats on the pulchers again man, thats really awsome to see!


 Thanks Levi, I hope so! I also hope some one up there comes through for you! I know you've been wanting one for awhile!  



papilio said:


> Hey, super photos of our little dude, Chad ... hope he's man enough for the job!    If not, the penultimate male is displaying far more machismo.
> 
> Love seeing the little pulchers!
> 
> 
> I got shots of the purpurea last night too, not yet processed.  I'm off right now to hit the P. cam photo shoot, will try to get them all up tonight.


Thanks Michael! I'm excited for your new pics! They're always a treat! 


Sort of a cool looking pic of a freshly molted _Cyriocosmus ritae_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

Great stuff here Chad, the Encyocratella olivacea is amazing, both the spider and photos of it...  Cool A. minatrix feeding shots too I like those a lot...


----------



## Shell

Love all the new pics, Chad. 

That E. olivacea is incredible. So jealous here


----------



## Storm76

Your pictures are purely amazing, man! Can't look often enough at them...


----------



## advan

matt82 said:


> Great stuff here Chad, the Encyocratella olivacea is amazing, both the spider and photos of it...  Cool A. minatrix feeding shots too I like those a lot...


 Thanks Matt! 



Storm76 said:


> Your pictures are purely amazing, man! Can't look often enough at them...


Thanks for taking the time to look them over! 



Shell said:


> Love all the new pics, Chad.
> 
> That E. olivacea is incredible. So jealous here


Thanks Shell! Here's a pic of the same specimen a year ago. How time flies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Fresh mature male  _Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Freshly molted _Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

The next set of pictures are from a local together. There were many beautiful specimens that I was happy to see in person and get some pics of. 

Trogdora's juvenile female _Eucratosceles pachypus_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Trogdora's female _Crassicrus lamanai_ Very awesome species!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

And her _Monocentropus balfouri_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Lasiodora parahybana_ itch and foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

My Ts have never looked better.  Thanks again for playing photographer, see you at the next meetup?


----------



## jbm150

Like the Crassicrus shots, don't see many of that species


----------



## papilio

Wow, some absolutely _glorious_ images there Chad!     Especially the GBB and M. balfouri ... and that B. emilia is other-worldly!!  Kinda hurts to think of what I missed.


----------



## BrettG

I spy one of our old pachypus!!!
Awesome shots!How long did it take from pairing to sack production for your pulcher?


----------



## Eldric

Great pics Chad, looking forward to the next meet up.  You hosting this time....?


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> Like the Crassicrus shots, don't see many of that species


It was very nice seeing this one! I wish I got better full body shots, hopefully I'll get another chance. 



papilio said:


> Wow, some absolutely _glorious_ images there Chad!     Especially the GBB and M. balfouri ... and that B. emilia is other-worldly!!  Kinda hurts to think of what I missed.


 The GBB was flipped when I left for the get together and done when I got back,  We missed you for sure! Hopefully you'll make it next month! 



BrettG said:


> I spy one of our old pachypus!!!
> Awesome shots!How long did it take from pairing to sack production for your pulcher?


She was paired a few times in October, than when she was nice a gravid a second male was cohabed with her for a week. On 2-5-12 I pulled the male out and the very next day she laid. Here are two before sac and one after sac pics(please forgive quality).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Trogdora said:


> My Ts have never looked better.  Thanks again for playing photographer, see you at the next meetup?


For sure! It's always fun! I wish I got more pics though! Can you bring the _Crassicrus lamanai_ next time? I want to get some more! 

Here is your _Holothele incei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

bethr said:


> Great pics Chad, looking forward to the next meet up.  You hosting this time....?


Thanks Beth! I could, but one would think we should try April's again. 

Here is one of Beth's beauties. 

_Monocentropus lambertoni_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

....and Beth's other _Monocentropus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldric

Those turned out well.  I agree, hopefully she gets a block of free time next month.


----------



## advan

bethr said:


> Those turned out well.  I agree, hopefully she gets a block of free time next month.


Thanks! Me too! 

This girl is in the very first picture of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

...........and why she is hands off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

So Chad....when are you flying out here to take pics of my spiders?!


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> So Chad....when are you flying out here to take pics of my spiders?!


I might fly up there just to hear your accent.  I guess I could bring my camera too.


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> I might fly up there just to hear your accent.  I guess I could bring my camera too.


Ha! It's really not as strong as most Canadians. My mom is American, I spent a lot of time in the US growing up, I think that had an effect. I even make fun of some of my friends.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Ha! It's really not as strong as most Canadians. My mom is American, I spent a lot of time in the US growing up, I think that had an effect. I even make fun of some of my friends.


 I still want to hear it. Don't cha know? 


A few updates on some projects. 

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Avicularia metallica_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ started molting into first instars a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shell

Get it right, it's...don't cha know...eh. 

Congrats on the sacs


----------



## crawltech

Epic 1st instar shot dude!...i got me a nice female comin!...cant wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

Loving the 1i pulcher...Now to make more!!!!


----------



## Storm76

I'd snatch 2 from you once they're ready to ship if you'd be actually located anywhere close where I live


----------



## papilio

So many great photos since I was here last, but those pulcher shots are mindblowing Chad!!
Love the M. lambertoni photos too, beautiful!


----------



## Eldric

papilio said:


> So many great photos since I was here last, but those pulcher shots are mindblowing Chad!!
> Love the M. lambertoni photos too, beautiful!


Papilio, when you decide to come to a meet, let me know and I'll bring her so you can see her in person. 

As always, great pics Chad!


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Get it right, it's...don't cha know...eh.
> 
> Congrats on the sacs


Thanks Shell! Although, I have always wondered, are Canadians really scared of the dark? 



crawltech said:


> Epic 1st instar shot dude!...i got me a nice female comin!...cant wait!


 Thanks man and congrats on your arrival, looking forward to pics! 



BrettG said:


> Loving the 1i pulcher...Now to make more!!!!


 It would be very nice! Get to work down there! 



Storm76 said:


> I'd snatch 2 from you once they're ready to ship if you'd be actually located anywhere close where I live


 Hi Storm, I probably won't be selling any of these if they do make it. Sorry, but I won't ship out of the states either. You have plenty of exellent breeders on your side of the pond. 



papilio said:


> So many great photos since I was here last, but those pulcher shots are mindblowing Chad!!
> Love the M. lambertoni photos too, beautiful!


 Thanks Michael! 



bethr said:


> Papilio, when you decide to come to a meet, let me know and I'll bring her so you can see her in person.
> 
> As always, great pics Chad!


 Thanks Beth!


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> Thanks Shell! Although, I have always wondered, are Canadians really scared of the dark?


No that's not true, but we DO live in igloos and it's cold ALL year long, don't cha know....eh.


----------



## Jared781

advan said:


> bad hair day lol  and a run away cambridgei darted out and up the wall what perfect time for pics!


Thats one "furry" GBB lol
very nice P camb though!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome pics as always and good luck with those breedings pal.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> No that's not true, but we DO live in igloos and it's cold ALL year long, don't cha know....eh.


 It's aye not eh. 



Jared781 said:


> Thats one "furry" GBB lol
> very nice P camb though!


 Thanks! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome pics as always and good luck with those breedings pal.


 Thanks Chris! 

 Juvie Female _Psalmopoeus reduncus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

some more...............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I hope I'm not boring you with this little girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Really nice Chad!  Didn't know they had that very pretty bluefangesque green metallic sheen to the abdomen.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Really nice Chad!  Didn't know they had that very pretty bluefangesque green metallic sheen to the abdomen.


I was about to say the same thing.   I had no idea they looked like that either.  Very sweet looking T and nice pics, Chad!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Really nice Chad!  Didn't know they had that very pretty bluefangesque green metallic sheen to the abdomen.


 Thanks Michael! They have a lot of colors going on! Under natural light she is more "reddish". Awesome spiders!

Your boy was not very happy with me after I removed him from a certain enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Thanks Michael! They have a lot of colors going on that is hard to capture. Under natural light she is more "reddish". Awesome spiders!
> 
> Your boy was not very happy with me after I removed him from a certain enclosure.


LOL  Didn't realize subfuscas even knew about threat poses!  
That's a great, wild photo!  Has he sperm webbed yet?


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I was about to say the same thing.   I had no idea they looked like that either.  Very sweet looking T and nice pics, Chad!


Thanks Jason! You know I love my Psalmos! 



papilio said:


> LOL  Didn't realize subfuscas even knew about threat poses!
> That's a great, wild photo!  Has he sperm webbed yet?


Yes he has. 


Here's an overly excited young female _C. ritae_. It was like she hadn't eaten in years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Yes he has.



That's his own sister, for crying out loud!!

Great!!!    Witness any action??


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> Hi Storm, I probably won't be selling any of these if they do make it. Sorry, but I won't ship out of the states either. You have plenty of exellent breeders on your side of the pond.


Gonna keep 'em all for yourself? Egoist!  I'll agree though, we have a lot of breeders for these guys over here...probably gonna have to snatch a few more irminias at some point maybe hehe


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> That's his own sister, for crying out loud!!
> 
> Great!!!    Witness any action??


....continued via PM. 



Storm76 said:


> Gonna keep 'em all for yourself? Egoist!  I'll agree though, we have a lot of breeders for these guys over here...probably gonna have to snatch a few more irminias at some point maybe hehe


 It depends on what species you are talking about. The baby pulcher's I have now will be staying with me(if they make it). I do have a boy out that has visited a lot of ladies, so fingers crossed for those keepers.


----------



## matt82

Really nice P. reduncus shots Chad, most shots I have seen don't do them much justice at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow i love that threat posture shot! Very beautiful collection .


----------



## suzypike

Sweet P. reduncus!

...need to add to my wish list..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

matt82 said:


> Really nice P. reduncus shots Chad, most shots I have seen don't do them much justice at all.


Thanks Matt! This species is highly underrated, a must for any Psalmo lover!  



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow i love that threat posture shot! Very beautiful collection .


 Thanks! 



suzypike said:


> Sweet P. reduncus!
> 
> ...need to add to my wish list..


 Thanks Suzy! I believe you should! 




A few shots of some thirsty babies! 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrettG

We need to add reduncus back to our list as well.Kelly has a things for Psalmo's all of a sudden,and I must admit they are growing on me as well.Cute lil pulcher 1i!!!


----------



## crawltech

thirsty lil buggerz!...cant wait to see em takin down crickets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate

Nice job on the P.pulcher!They have not been getting captive bred to much lately in the USA to my knowledge!
-Chris


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> We need to add reduncus back to our list as well.Kelly has a things for Psalmo's all of a sudden,and I must admit they are growing on me as well.Cute lil pulcher 1i!!!


 I think you guys should too, they are underrated and it seems no one is breeding them either. Gotta love all the Psalmos! 



crawltech said:


> thirsty lil buggerz!...cant wait to see em takin down crickets


I hope so!  



syndicate said:


> Nice job on the P.pulcher!They have not been getting captive bred to much lately in the USA to my knowledge!
> -Chris


Thanks Chris! I wish more people would, they are one of my favorites!


----------



## advan

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow beautiful pic of the ceratogyrus! How big is she?


----------



## advan

Hendersoniana said:


> Wow beautiful pic of the ceratogyrus! How big is she?


I'm not sure of the sex but it's about 2" on a good day.


----------



## Trogdora

Nice shots of the darlingi, I just picked one up yesterday and it's quickly becoming a favorite of mine!


----------



## papilio

Amazing shot of the I. sp. "recife" Chad!!    Wouldn't have thought of those as posturing Ts, are they prone to it?

BTW, it really is a gorgeous T!  How large is it?


----------



## advan

Trogdora said:


> Nice shots of the darlingi, I just picked one up yesterday and it's quickly becoming a favorite of mine!


Thanks Jen! I heard you got your Hapalopus! Check your email! 



papilio said:


> Amazing shot of the I. sp. "recife" Chad!!    Wouldn't have thought of those as posturing Ts, are they prone to it?
> 
> BTW, it really is a gorgeous T!  How large is it?


 Thanks Michael! They can be moody at times! He is about 2".


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> Thanks Michael! They can be moody at times! He is about 2".


Obviously was in a "bad mood" that time, hehe


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Obviously was in a "bad mood" that time, hehe


 Yep, he wasn't fed because of it! 

_Avicularia metallica_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldric

Those A. met pics turned out REALLY well!


----------



## advan

bethr said:


> Those A. met pics turned out REALLY well!


Thanks! I think they did too. 


Random shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

Look at all those little legs! Great pictures. 

(And by the way, the P. cam you gave me escaped AGAIN on Friday and was MIA for over two hours!  I must have gotten the troublemaker of the sac.)


----------



## advan

Trogdora said:


> Look at all those little legs! Great pictures.
> 
> (And by the way, the P. cam you gave me escaped AGAIN on Friday and was MIA for over two hours!  I must have gotten the troublemaker of the sac.)


Thanks! I think you should of called in sick yesterday.  I'm sorry your little one is getting the best of you, you can trade him in if you want. 


Adult female _Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

Don't you have a minatrix that is gravid? ...or with a sac???

Great pics!  These are so soooooo pretty.  They are at the tippy top of my wish list.


----------



## Trogdora

advan said:


> Thanks! I think you should of called in sick yesterday.  I'm sorry your little one is getting the best of you, you can trade him in if you want.


Funny you should say that, today I had to call in sick. And I think I'm up to the challenge. Unless you'd like to trade something especially interesting.  Your minatrix is looking good, can't wait until mine looks like that!


----------



## papilio

Love those metallica noodles Chad, GREAT images!!    Beautiful shots of your A. minatrix too, esp the abdomen photo!  Is there any other Avic which retains its stripes through maturity?  MUST get a few, was great to finally see one in person!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice shots man! I'm jealous of your minatrix!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Woah i missed so much! Nice slings! Ur gonna be busy for awhile . Love the minatrix too, very nice colours.


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> Don't you have a minatrix that is gravid? ...or with a sac???
> 
> Great pics!  These are so soooooo pretty.  They are at the tippy top of my wish list.


Thanks Suzy! Two ladies had been paired, one molted out and has been repaired. So fingers crossed they produce a sac for me. 



Trogdora said:


> Funny you should say that, today I had to call in sick. And I think I'm up to the challenge. Unless you'd like to trade something especially interesting.  Your minatrix is looking good, can't wait until mine looks like that!


 You should of called in on Saturday.  Thanks I love these little Avics! I will trade you for a better behaved little _P. cambridgei_ but they are all little troublemakers! 



papilio said:


> Love those metallica noodles Chad, GREAT images!!    Beautiful shots of your A. minatrix too, esp the abdomen photo!  Is there any other Avic which retains its stripes through maturity?  MUST get a few, was great to finally see one in person!!


 _Avicularia diversipes_ still have a little striping into adult hood, although it is faded. If they weren't paired I would of got one of them out for you to actually see. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shots man! I'm jealous of your minatrix!


Thanks Jason! Hopefully I will have some success and get more of these soon! 



Hendersoniana said:


> Woah i missed so much! Nice slings! Ur gonna be busy for awhile . Love the minatrix too, very nice colours.


 Thanks! I'm always busy with spider chores!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Pterinochilus lugardi_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Avicularia avicularia_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## suzypike

I love the Avics!  I didn't realize the Pterinochilus lugardi was so soooooo pretty!!!  How big is the one in your photo? Do they remain that color as adults?  Just wondering...


----------



## papilio

Wow Chad, sooooper pictures here of the minatrix!!    Seriously, just fantastic!  Esp wonderful angle and perspective on that last ... I'd be very proud of that one! 
And you captured the lugardi just superbly, look at all that sparkle!!    I don't think many people have any idea how nice these Ts are!


----------



## mcluskyisms

I need some _Avicularia minatrix_!!! Sweet shots sir!!!


----------



## Eldric

Awww the lugardi is looking GREAT! She's thriving with you.  As always, great pics!


----------



## Bosing

suddenly I miss my minatrix...


----------



## Shell

As usual Chad, I love the new pics  Can never get enough of your pic thread.


----------



## matt82

Very nice pictures all round here Chad, but I really like the ones of the A. avicularia and P. lugardi. The A. minatrix are fantastic Ts!  Very realistic photos as usual,  inspiring shots


----------



## Hendersoniana

Woo nice lugardi! It will have a beautiful colour once it matures .


----------



## advan

suzypike said:


> I love the Avics!  I didn't realize the Pterinochilus lugardi was so soooooo pretty!!!  How big is the one in your photo? Do they remain that color as adults?  Just wondering...


The _P. lugardi_ might be a tad bigger than .5". I'm not sure what this one will look like when it's fully grown, as I have never seen an adult in person, only in photos. 



papilio said:


> Wow Chad, sooooper pictures here of the minatrix!!    Seriously, just fantastic!  Esp wonderful angle and perspective on that last ... I'd be very proud of that one!
> And you captured the lugardi just superbly, look at all that sparkle!!    I don't think many people have any idea how nice these Ts are!


 Thanks Michael! The little minatrix is one of the spiders in my collection that will let you take pics all night as long as his mouth is full. 



mcluskyisms said:


> I need some _Avicularia minatrix_!!! Sweet shots sir!!!


Yes, you do(and some Tappy's)! Thanks Chris! 



bethr said:


> Awww the lugardi is looking GREAT! She's thriving with you.  As always, great pics!


Thanks for sending me home with the little one! 



Bosing said:


> suddenly I miss my minatrix...


Get another one! Trade some your hatchings for some! 



Shell said:


> As usual Chad, I love the new pics  Can never get enough of your pic thread.


Thanks Shell!  Come back anytime! Your always welcome but you have to bring donuts! 



matt82 said:


> Very nice pictures all round here Chad, but I really like the ones of the A. avicularia and P. lugardi. The A. minatrix are fantastic Ts!  Very realistic photos as usual,  inspiring shots


Thanks Matt! I love the second pic of the _A. avicularia_ sling!



Hendersoniana said:


> Woo nice lugardi! It will have a beautiful colour once it matures .


Cheers! 


Back to some pics. 


Sub-adult female _Poecilotheria ornata_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

......some more of her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

I'm always amazed on how you people manage to make quite skittish species sit still to take such nice pictures...just amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> I'm always amazed on how you people manage to make quite skittish species sit still to take such nice pictures...just amazing


It can be challenging to say the least lol.  There are a few tricks though.   Nice shots of the ornata gal, Chad!


----------



## papilio

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It can be challenging to say the least lol.  There are a few tricks though ...


and they are ... ??  

Sweet ornata Chad!!


----------



## Shell

That ornata is gorgeous...oops, I didn't bring donuts...am I still allowed to comment?


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> I'm always amazed on how you people manage to make quite skittish species sit still to take such nice pictures...just amazing


 Thanks Storm! Learning to work with them is all the fun. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> It can be challenging to say the least lol.  There are a few tricks though.   Nice shots of the ornata gal, Chad!


Thanks Jason! 



papilio said:


> and they are ... ??
> 
> Sweet ornata Chad!!


Thanks Michael! 



Shell said:


> That ornata is gorgeous...oops, I didn't bring donuts...am I still allowed to comment?


Thanks Shell! You'll get 'em next time.  


_Avicularia purpurea_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

....a few more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Freshly molted _Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Some think these are unattractive. I beg to differ. 

Adult male _Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Precious A. purpurea pictures! You just -had- to take some  (pictures, that is) when I mentioned I got mine, right? 

Love the diversipes shot, poor little one is a bit scared on the last


----------



## Hendersoniana

Always wanted a diversipes, beautiful Ts! As for the irminia, who can say they arent beautiful?


----------



## Trogdora

Love the irminia and his pipe cleaner legs.  And those Avic slings are gorgeous. How big is your purpurea now?


----------



## papilio

hehe You make the purpurea look so big!!   
I for one think your irminia photos are _so_ stunning!!  The colors you captured are just wonderful!  I've never had one mature into a male.    (Weird thing to be disappointed about.  lol )

But your diversipes photos ... can't tell you how impressed I am with those!!!  Really wonderful work Chad!!


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Precious A. purpurea pictures! You just -had- to take some  (pictures, that is) when I mentioned I got mine, right?
> 
> Love the diversipes shot, poor little one is a bit scared on the last


 The first shot was the scared pose, the last was a weird drinking pose. 



Hendersoniana said:


> Always wanted a diversipes, beautiful Ts! As for the irminia, who can say they arent beautiful?


 They are awesome! I love all the color changes they go through! 



Trogdora said:


> Love the irminia and his pipe cleaner legs.  And those Avic slings are gorgeous. How big is your purpurea now?


Thanks Jen! I got a couple a little more than a year ago at .5" and the one above is now 1.75". 



papilio said:


> hehe You make the purpurea look so big!!
> I for one think your irminia photos are _so_ stunning!!  The colors you captured are just wonderful!  I've never had one mature into a male.    (Weird thing to be disappointed about.  lol )
> 
> But your diversipes photos ... can't tell you how impressed I am with those!!!  Really wonderful work Chad!!


Thanks Michael! Hopefully we'll be able to get you a few baby males to raise soon!  


_Avicularia juruensis_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Avicularia metallica_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

My gosh, look at that ... the slings actually are metallic!!!  Amazing!  
Really superb photo Chad!!    (K, you were just kidding about taking all these photos with that silly little camera, right?? )


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> My gosh, look at that ... the slings actually are metallic!!!  Amazing!
> Really superb photo Chad!!    (K, you were just kidding about taking all these photos with that silly little camera, right?? )


Thanks! I wish I was kidding! I do what I can with a little point and shoot.  I really do need a nice set-up though!

One more before bed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Seriously Chad, that is one _fantastic_ image, another one I'd be proud to call my own!  

(And I'm sure you caught my implication that I'm very impressed with what your camera can do ... it's *much* better than the two $500 bridge cameras I went through before finally deciding I'd only be happy with a real DSLR.)


----------



## Hendersoniana

Metallica slings are really cute! So fat and stuff, beautiful photos as well!


----------



## crawltech

nice couple pages of shots dude!.....keep em comin!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Seriously Chad, that is one _fantastic_ image, another one I'd be proud to call my own!
> 
> (And I'm sure you caught my implication that I'm very impressed with what your camera can do ... it's *much* better than the two $500 bridge cameras I went through before finally deciding I'd only be happy with a real DSLR.)


Thanks Michael! 



Hendersoniana said:


> Metallica slings are really cute! So fat and stuff, beautiful photos as well!


Thanks! There are a couple of fatty's in there. 



crawltech said:


> nice couple pages of shots dude!.....keep em comin!


Thanks Levi! I will happily! 


_Orphnaecus_ sp. "blue"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

....and few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia_ sp. "amazonica"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

Juvie female _Lampropelma violaceopes_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Cuuuuute A. amazonica pics! Need to make some pics of my twins again soon. One has molted like 2 weeks ago, the other still didn't


----------



## papilio

Once diversipes and versicolor get evicted, amazonica will officially become my favorite Avic!    Beautiful shots of it Chad!!    I just love how frosty blue baby amazonicas are.


----------



## Storm76

papilio said:


> Once diversipes and versicolor get evicted, amazonica will officially become my favorite Avic!    Beautiful shots of it Chad!!    I just love how frosty blue baby amazonicas are.


Actually, I'm a bit suprised of the blueish hue there. Mine have beige legs so I assume it was the camera that's a bit off there by chance?


----------



## papilio

Must be a bit of variation within the sp. then (typical of Avics!), my slings have always been light powdery blue, no mistaking them for amazonicas, and quite distinctive from the usual beige/pink!  
Spectacular Ts IMO!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

papilio said:


> Must be a bit of variation within the sp. then (typical of Avics!), my slings have always been light powdery blue, no mistaking them for amazonicas, and quite distinctive from the usual beige/pink!
> Spectacular Ts IMO!!


Wasn't aware of that. For me looked more like the cam being a little off. Thanks for clarification!


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Cuuuuute A. amazonica pics! Need to make some pics of my twins again soon. One has molted like 2 weeks ago, the other still didn't


 Thanks Storm! I can't wait for this little one to grow up. 



papilio said:


> Once diversipes and versicolor get evicted, amazonica will officially become my favorite Avic!    Beautiful shots of it Chad!!    I just love how frosty blue baby amazonicas are.


 Thanks Michael! Why not get one(or more) now? 



Storm76 said:


> Actually, I'm a bit suprised of the blueish hue there. Mine have beige legs so I assume it was the camera that's a bit off there by chance?


I used photoshop. ;P But seriously none of my pics are messed with, I don't even crop them. I bring them into paint, resize them and post them. The amazonica is only a few hours post molt. The legs are actually clear at the time the pics were taken. I will get some more pics when it as hardened up. They should beige up a little bit but I have noticed they do give off a blue hue and don't get the same yellow legs compared to all my other _Avicularia_ slings. 

---------- Post added 04-07-2012 at 04:55 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> For me looked more like the cam being a little off.


 My camera is always a little off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

That explaint it then


----------



## crawltech

nice work man!...

....those langenbucheri are unmistakeably Psalmopoeus eh?, no doubt whatsoever!


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> _Avicularia metallica_


 lol.. these metallicas look like balloon animals... again, you got some nice pics chad. keep em comin

---------- Post added 04-07-2012 at 11:16 PM ----------

this was in reference to pics in post #556


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> nice work man!...
> 
> ....those langenbucheri are unmistakeably Psalmopoeus eh?, no doubt whatsoever!


Thanks Levi! They are definitely _Psalmopoeus_! 



grayzone said:


> lol.. these metallicas look like balloon animals... again, you got some nice pics chad. keep em comin


Thanks man! There are a few of them that are have a little junk in there trunk. 

_Orphnaecus_ sp. "Panay"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Juvenile female _Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Happy dance photos. 

_Avicularia minatrix_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

What species is that right above the I. mira pics you took. I'm digging that photo and for the life of me I can't figure out what it sp. it is lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike

Great pics, as always.  
And I just my opinion- the minatrix is the prettiest Avic ever.  I MUST have one!  Beautiful!


----------



## CEC

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What species is that right above the I. mira pics you took. I'm digging that photo and for the life of me I can't figure out what it sp. it is lol.


Im going to guess, Orph. sp. blue?


----------



## Storm76

Suffice to say the more pics of the A. minatrix I see on AB, the more I get convince I "need" 2 of those, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What species is that right above the I. mira pics you took. I'm digging that photo and for the life of me I can't figure out what it sp. it is lol.


Sorry, I normally include species names. It has been edited. 



suzypike said:


> Great pics, as always.
> And I just my opinion- the minatrix is the prettiest Avic ever.  I MUST have one!  Beautiful!


They are awesome!  I think you need one to tide you over while you wait for Chris's Lc's to molt. 



CEC said:


> Im going to guess, Orph. sp. blue?


You are correct. 



Storm76 said:


> Suffice to say the more pics of the A. minatrix I see on AB, the more I get convince I "need" 2 of those, lol


 You need at least 2. 

*Few updates on some Psalmopoeus babies.* 

A few weekends ago I had Michael and Beth over and we pulled a Psalmopoeus cambridgei sac that the female double clutched. See some awesome EWL photo's taken by Michael here. >>Click<< Sadly there were only five survivors. They seem to be doing well though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Some are starting to darken up. 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## syndicate

Looking nice!!
-Chris


----------



## crawltech

ya man, thats awsome!...congrats!...cant wait to see thme pop into 1i's 

^^ EDIT i meant 2i's hehe


----------



## papilio

Those pulchers are looking fantastic Chad!!   
So sad about 'our' cambridgeis though.    What's your diagnosis?


----------



## advan

syndicate said:


> Looking nice!!
> -Chris


Thanks Chris! 



crawltech said:


> ya man, thats awsome!...congrats!...cant wait to see thme pop into 1i's


Thanks Levi! What name system do you use for the stages? egg(embryo)>ewl(post-embryo)>1i>2i..........?? I would consider these 1i's. 



papilio said:


> Those pulchers are looking fantastic Chad!!
> So sad about 'our' cambridgeis though.    What's your diagnosis?


Thanks Michael! I'm not sure what happened. Considering it was only her second sac and she was never revisited by a male after giving me 80 some babies, I'm not too upset about it. 


_Idiothele mira_ wrapping up dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shay

sic pics dude


----------



## advan

Shay said:


> sic pics dude


Thanks man! Here are some pics of your little girl right before I packed her. Enjoy her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

> Thanks Levi! What name system do you use for the stages? egg(embryo)>ewl(post-embryo)>1i>2i..........?? I would consider these 1i's.


...doh, sorry dude,..I meant "pop into 2i's"...jus noticed the typo


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> ...doh, sorry dude,..I meant "pop into 2i's"...jus noticed the typo


No worries, just wonderin' 


0.1 _Poecilotheria ornata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Whatever the feeder was that you gave to her before shooting those pics - but she's certainly squeezin' the last bit out of it (2nd picture) LOL


----------



## Hendersoniana

Fantastic again! Especially love the Idiothele mira shot, such a nice pose .


----------



## advan

Hendersoniana said:


> Fantastic again! Especially love the Idiothele mira shot, such a nice pose .


Thanks! 



Storm76 said:


> Whatever the feeder was that you gave to her before shooting those pics - but she's certainly squeezin' the last bit out of it (2nd picture) LOL


She loves her crix! 

Here's some shots for a leg coloration comparison. 


_Avicularia_ sp. "amazonica"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Avicularia avicularia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech

Nice!...there in those eggs!, i can see them 

...jus under 3 week pull?


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Nice!...there in those eggs!, i can see them
> 
> ...jus under 3 week pull?


Good eye Levi!  The pics were taken on day 27. They grow slow around these parts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kungfujoe

Nice pics as always Advan.


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> Nice pics as always Advan.


Thamls man! 

_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

0.1 _Avicularia metallica_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

some more.............

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matt82

Excellent metallica pics there Chad, very cool looking T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosing

keep it up!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice close up shots Chad!!!


----------



## Storm76

Great pics, Chad! Now I see what crawl meant when saying I have an A. avic not a metallica...good that I was assuming that beforehand and he could clarify. But your pictures show me exactly what he meant - thanks


----------



## advan

matt82 said:


> Excellent metallica pics there Chad, very cool looking T.


Thanks Matt! She's a looker! 



Bosing said:


> keep it up!!!


I'll try! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Nice close up shots Chad!!!


Thanks Chris! 



Storm76 said:


> Great pics, Chad! Now I see what crawl meant when saying I have an A. avic not a metallica...good that I was assuming that beforehand and he could clarify. But your pictures show me exactly what he meant - thanks


Anytime! 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

0.1 _Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

some more............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

some foot shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

Those P. pulcher slings look fantastic! Did all of the first instars make it to 2i?


----------



## Kungfujoe

Awesome close up pics so jelous.


----------



## suzypike

You have P. pulcher slings???  I love my girl but I never get to see her. Maybe I need some more... Great pics!


----------



## Tonys spiders

Awesome pulcher slings pick. So cute when theyre that size.


----------



## advan

Trogdora said:


> Those P. pulcher slings look fantastic! Did all of the first instars make it to 2i?


Thanks Jen! As of tonight, only two left. Hopefully by the morning they'll have fresh suits. 



Kungfujoe said:


> Awesome close up pics so jelous.


Thanks. 



suzypike said:


> You have P. pulcher slings???  I love my girl but I never get to see her. Maybe I need some more... Great pics!


Thanks Suzy! I only have a few, it was a small clutch. Are you going to be sending me your _P. pulcher_ lady anytime soon? 



Tonys spiders said:


> Awesome pulcher slings pick. So cute when theyre that size.


Thanks man! I have a few more pics. 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ :}

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

Cute little fuzzies!


----------



## Eldric

Loving the pics!


----------



## Shell

Those pulcher slings are adorable


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Cute little fuzzies!


 Yes they are! 



bethr said:


> Loving the pics!


Thanks Beth! 



Shell said:


> Those pulcher slings are adorable


Agreed 101% 

_Pterinochilus lugardi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Great job, Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

dude are those pulcher slings eating eachother, climbing over eachother or what? awesome pics chad


----------



## mcluskyisms

Congratulations sir!!! 

:clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Oh beatiful T, esp the P pulcher and the H mac!! Lovely .


----------



## papilio

AAAHHHHH!!!!   SPECTACULARLY GORGEOUS CHAD!!    Wow!  Those are just the most amazing little slings EVER!!   

Sorry I haven't been by more recently, but you've got so many wonderful other new photos too!!    LOVE the A. metallica close-ups, and the H. mac-turned-white!!!

WTG!!  :worship:


----------



## matt82

All them pulcher slings :drool:  Looking forward to seeing updates of the keepers as they grow on, that's the size my pulcher was at just under 1 year ago!  Great shots too, the green looks brilliant on these!


----------



## hnyhny

What a great versicolor I also have one, even if there is no flash look great!


----------



## Storm76

Probably getting a 3" P. pulcher girls this or next week  Somehow I love the Psalmopoeus genus...they're awesome.


----------



## crawltech

awsome,..those lil pulchers rock!...con-frickin-frats mang!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

Sweet! About how big are those 2i pulcher.The 1st instars we have here are HUGE.


----------



## Furret

such a lovely blue color!


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Great job, Chad!


Thanks Jason! I'm pumped! 



grayzone said:


> dude are those pulcher slings eating eachother, climbing over eachother or what? awesome pics chad


LOL Babies like to cuddle, especially first instars. 



mcluskyisms said:


> Congratulations sir!!!
> 
> :clap:


Thanks Chris! 



Hendersoniana said:


> Oh beatiful T, esp the P pulcher and the H mac!! Lovely .


Thanks! 



papilio said:


> AAAHHHHH!!!!   SPECTACULARLY GORGEOUS CHAD!!    Wow!  Those are just the most amazing little slings EVER!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been by more recently, but you've got so many wonderful other new photos too!!    LOVE the A. metallica close-ups, and the H. mac-turned-white!!!
> 
> WTG!!  :worship:


Thanks Michael! No worries! 



matt82 said:


> All them pulcher slings :drool:  Looking forward to seeing updates of the keepers as they grow on, that's the size my pulcher was at just under 1 year ago!  Great shots too, the green looks brilliant on these!


 Thanks Matt! One of my favorites species! 



hnyhny said:


> What a great versicolor I also have one, even if there is no flash look great!


Thanks! 



Storm76 said:


> Probably getting a 3" P. pulcher girls this or next week  Somehow I love the Psalmopoeus genus...they're awesome.


Congrats! Are you getting two? If not, you should. 



crawltech said:


> awsome,..those lil pulchers rock!...con-frickin-frats mang!


Thanks Levi! 



BrettG said:


> Sweet! About how big are those 2i pulcher.The 1st instars we have here are HUGE.


These are at .5"  Fingers crossed for you guys! 



Furret said:


> such a lovely blue color!


Thanks! 

Here are some more shots of them. I hope you guys don't get burnt out on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

and more................

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

any day now.......................... 

_Avicularia metallica_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

I found this tonight. 

_Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcluskyisms

Those N2 _A. metallica_ look awesome, well done! Also, good luck with the _H. maculata_!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Those pulcher babies are adorable!  Good luck with the metallica youngsters and the H. mac sac as well


----------



## Shell

Congrats on the metallica babies, and H. mac sac! 

Stop posting pics of those pulchers...it's not nice to tease.  Seriously though, they are gorgeous. Be glad I'm in Canada, or I'd be coming to swipe some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

jbm150 said:


> Those pulcher babies are adorable!  Good luck with the metallica youngsters and the H. mac sac as well


+1 that 100%. Just pure cuteness looking at all of them cuddling 

And it'll probably be a 3" P. pulcher female and a 4" P. reduncus...IF they haven't been sold already!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Eldric

I LOVE the green metallic sheen on those pulchers! 

Aaaawwwww I'm dying over the A. Met cuteness!

Am I getting a midweek "Help me pull this sac" call when you pull that H. mac sac....? Give me a heads up if you're thinking about it.... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

So many slings! The pulcher babies are gorgeous, I remember when mine was that size.  I'll have to bring it for you to look at next time, it's freshly molted and sorta looking female...

Love the mass of A. metallica, they're looking good. And congrats on the H. mac sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Those N2 _A. metallica_ look awesome, well done! Also, good luck with the _H. maculata_!!!


Cheers Chris! 



jbm150 said:


> Those pulcher babies are adorable!  Good luck with the metallica youngsters and the H. mac sac as well


Thanks Jeff! 



Shell said:


> Congrats on the metallica babies, and H. mac sac!
> 
> Stop posting pics of those pulchers...it's not nice to tease.  Seriously though, they are gorgeous. Be glad I'm in Canada, or I'd be coming to swipe some.


Thanks Shell! Did I hear roadtrip?  


Storm76 said:


> +1 that 100%. Just pure cuteness looking at all of them cuddling
> 
> And it'll probably be a 3" P. pulcher female and a 4" P. reduncus...IF they haven't been sold already!!! *fingers crossed*


Thanks Jan! Awesome spiders I hope you get them! 



bethr said:


> I LOVE the green metallic sheen on those pulchers!
> 
> Aaaawwwww I'm dying over the A. Met cuteness!
> 
> Am I getting a midweek "Help me pull this sac" call when you pull that H. mac sac....? Give me a heads up if you're thinking about it.... Lol


Thanks Beth! I love the green too and the fuzzy legs! 



Trogdora said:


> So many slings! The pulcher babies are gorgeous, I remember when mine was that size.  I'll have to bring it for you to look at next time, it's freshly molted and sorta looking female...
> 
> Love the mass of A. metallica, they're looking good. And congrats on the H. mac sac!


Thanks Jen! Hopefully the _A. metallica_ will be ready for the next meet up.  You should bring your _P. pulcher_, I'd love to see her!



_Iridopelma hirsutum_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Guarding his molt like usual. 

Adult male _Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

0.1 _Tapinauchenius latipes_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

That shot of the GBB foot is awesome! Great detail and no grain on the pic...awesome!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful T latipes! Best of luck on ur H mac sac .


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> That shot of the GBB foot is awesome! Great detail and no grain on the pic...awesome!





Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful T latipes! Best of luck on ur H mac sac .


Thanks guys! 

These are starting to squeeze out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> These are starting to squeeze out.


WOW  So cool!!  Great shot of the A. metallica climbing out!!!  

LOL  When I saw just the text in my email notification _'These are starting to squeeze out'_, my first thought was that the H. mac embryos were popping already!!!  
When you first discovered it I checked back on the TUS thread for the dates of your H. mac pairing, that was a pretty quick sac!    Sure would be nice to find my own little bundle of joy like that in a couple of months!!


----------



## advan

Thanks Michael! The H. mac sac was only created a few days ago, I'll check on her in a month or so. Finger crossed for your lady too. 

Here are a few more shots.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

AWESOME... 1st time i ever saw a t molt UPRIGHT... nice quality on those pics chad you can even see the fangs... you're truly talented with that cam of yours


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> AWESOME... 1st time i ever saw a t molt UPRIGHT... nice quality on those pics chad you can even see the fangs... you're truly talented with that cam of yours


Thanks Steven! 

Some babies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> thirsty lil buggerz!...cant wait to see em takin down crickets


Here you go Levi! 

First meals. 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech

Yes!...kick a$$ man!,...love those lil guys....glad to see they are doing so well!



advan said:


> Here you go Levi!
> 
> First meals.
> 
> _Psalmopoeus pulcher_


----------



## Bosing

nice pics on the H.mac babies!!! I wish its okay if I can PM you on the breeding project.  I have a hopefully mated female (that's bec. I started looking for the MM after 2 days and he was nowhere to be found) that I expect to drop anytime.


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Yes!...kick a$$ man!,...love those lil guys....glad to see they are doing so well!


Thanks man! 



Bosing said:


> nice pics on the H.mac babies!!! I wish its okay if I can PM you on the breeding project.  I have a hopefully mated female (that's bec. I started looking for the MM after 2 days and he was nowhere to be found) that I expect to drop anytime.


Sorry Bosing, I do not have H. mac slings. My female laid(suspended) a sac just last week. Hopefully I will though!  Feel free to PM me if you'd like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

WONDERFUL shots of the metallica and pulcher slings Chad!     Gorgeous color already on both!!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> WONDERFUL shots of the metallica and pulcher slings Chad!     Gorgeous color already on both!!


Thanks Michael! I agree! 

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Freshly molted 2i _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

0.1 _Lampropelma nigerrimum_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## advan

0.1 _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

She's lookin gorgeous, Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> She's lookin gorgeous, Chad!


Thanks Jason! She just surprised me with a molt a few days ago! My camera has real issues focusing on her, she's too bright! 

Adult female _Heterothele villosella_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Couple extra hooks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

That L. nigerrimum is gorgeous! 

Where's the webbing of your H. villosella? Or how did you get her even OUT of it for pictures? Mine is SO hard to see at all when she's in  her webbing. Her tank looks like "Ghost Town"


----------



## papilio

Oh man Chad, she's INCREDIBLE!!!!!  Even with your adamant description she's more beautiful than I could have possibly pictured in my head, I've just never seen one with anything like all that COLOR!!!  

I think you just blew a few pixels on my monitor.  


p.s.  Your 'OA' isn't all that far behind either!    And REALLY fabulous shots, especially the bottom one is pretty stunning!!!

p.p.s.  Just went back to spend a bit more time with the nigerrimum ... ya know, you _really_ ought to think about having something like a 16x12 print made out of that last superb image!!!


----------



## suzypike

Beautiful L. nigerrimum!  I can't wait till mine gets a little bigger. And the  T latipes is absolutely gorgeous!  I want one!!!


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> That L. nigerrimum is gorgeous!
> 
> Where's the webbing of your H. villosella? Or how did you get her even OUT of it for pictures? Mine is SO hard to see at all when she's in  her webbing. Her tank looks like "Ghost Town"


Thanks Jan! There wasn't much webbing in the shipping container she came in.  She is nice and webbed up now! 



papilio said:


> Oh man Chad, she's INCREDIBLE!!!!!  Even with your adamant description she's more beautiful than I could have possibly pictured in my head, I've just never seen one with anything like all that COLOR!!!
> 
> I think you just blew a few pixels on my monitor.
> 
> 
> p.s.  Your 'OA' isn't all that far behind either!    And REALLY fabulous shots, especially the bottom one is pretty stunning!!!
> 
> p.p.s.  Just went back to spend a bit more time with the nigerrimum ... ya know, you _really_ ought to think about having something like a 16x12 print made out of that last superb image!!!


Thanks Michael! I wish the pics came out better, I will try again soon after a few meals.  I think it'll take her behind your lens to actually start plowing some screens! 



suzypike said:


> Beautiful L. nigerrimum!  I can't wait till mine gets a little bigger. And the  T latipes is absolutely gorgeous!  I want one!!!


 Thanks Suzy! You should defiantly put _T. latipes_ on your WL.


----------



## advan

*Minnverts meet up*

We had another meet up and here are some shots I got from it. 

I had the pleasure of seeing the mother of both my _Psalmopoeus irminia_ ladies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I got more shots of her toes than of her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Here is April's _T. plumipes_ sac that was pulled. The female had opened the sac the night before and webbed them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

April's _Poecilotheria regalis_ male was paired with Michael's female. Here's some crappy shots with before and after shots of her furrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Trogdora's _Crassicrus lamanai_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

....and her _Aphonopelma moderatum_.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## matt82

A. moderatum is a gorgeous spider, I'd say the colours are caught perfectly there Chad; very nice Aphonopelma sp.


----------



## Formerphobe

Love that moderatum!  Great pics!


----------



## Trogdora

Great pics Chad! I'm so happy that the regalis pairing went well - I had to leave before they did their thing. I also really love the pic of the plumipes slings, so cute! And of course I enjoy the pictures of my spiders.


----------



## advan

matt82 said:


> A. moderatum is a gorgeous spider, I'd say the colours are caught perfectly there Chad; very nice Aphonopelma sp.


She defiantly is! I am very jealous of Jen's spider, that's for sure!



Formerphobe said:


> Love that moderatum!  Great pics!


Thanks! I am envious! Mine is a little smaller and has been under ground since last August. It came up without molting and ate last week. I don't know how you terrestrial people do it! 



Trogdora said:


> Great pics Chad! I'm so happy that the regalis pairing went well - I had to leave before they did their thing. I also really love the pic of the plumipes slings, so cute! And of course I enjoy the pictures of my spiders.


Thanks Jen! It was funny, Michael's female waited until she was done with her meal then she went right after him, tapping away! Fun to watch!  


0.1 _Poecilotheria formosa_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Juvenile male _Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> April's _Poecilotheria regalis_ male was paired with Michael's female. Here's some crappy shots with before and after shots of her furrow.


 wow... the male DEFINITELY knows how to get it done.. 



advan said:


> I got more shots of her toes than of her!


 are those some nike socks i see on that irminia lol

---------- Post added 05-07-2012 at 10:02 PM ----------

damn.. that formosa and pulcher are STUNNING too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Awesome pictures as usual, Chad. My little P. pulcher probably won't make it though *sniff*...we'll see.


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> wow... the male DEFINITELY knows how to get it done..
> 
> are those some nike socks i see on that irminia lol
> 
> .. that formosa and pulcher are STUNNING too..


Yep he did.  Thanks man!



Storm76 said:


> Awesome pictures as usual, Chad. My little P. pulcher probably won't make it though *sniff*...we'll see.


Thanks Ja! Sorry about your little one. 

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Second lady dropped last weekend. 

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good luck with both your _P. irminia_, also I want that _A. moderatum_! Hah


----------



## papilio

Wow Chad, really awesome photos of the formosa!!    Would you believe I never did get any decent photos of her?  :?

I'm really glad you have her!  Have you checked out her privates yet?  Anastasia thought she'd be ready to breed after this last molt.  If you can find a MM, I def wanna watch!!


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Good luck with both your _P. irminia_, also I want that _A. moderatum_! Hah


Thanks Chris!  I wish I was venturing across the pond for the BTS meetup! There's always next year! 



papilio said:


> Wow Chad, really awesome photos of the formosa!!    Would you believe I never did get any decent photos of her?  :?
> 
> I'm really glad you have her!  Have you checked out her privates yet?  Anastasia thought she'd be ready to breed after this last molt.  If you can find a MM, I def wanna watch!!


Thanks Michael! Well, you had a chance tonight to get some shots of her! She will defiantly be ready for a boy after this next molt! 


This boy is off to find some love.  

Adult male _Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Adult female _Ephebopus uatuman_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

a few more......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Thanks Michael! Well, you had a chance tonight to get some shots of her! She will defiantly be ready for a boy after this next molt!
> This boy is off to find some love.


Yeah, I maybe should have gotten some shots, but I thought your time was better spent showing Scott around.  Next time for sure!

Thanks for your hospitality, had a fantastic time!!    Was really great to meet Scott and his family too!


p.s.  Did you take all those fantastic shots after we left?!  (Boy, sure would be nice to be able to use my camera's autofocus!)


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Yeah, I maybe should have gotten some shots, but I thought your time was better spent showing Scott around.  Next time for sure!
> 
> Thanks for your hospitality, had a fantastic time!!    Was really great to meet Scott and his family too!
> 
> 
> p.s.  Did you take all those fantastic shots after we left?!  (Boy, sure would be nice to be able to use my camera's autofocus!)


For sure! It was fun! Yeah, we'll have to do a real photo session soon! *anxiously waiting on the pics you shot tonight* 

I had planned to house the _Ephebopus_ with everyone here but time flies when your shootin' the spider breeze! You defiantly don't need to change anything with your photography, maybe post more of it. 

_Aphonopelma_ sp. "new river"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Sub-adult female _Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

some more..........

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

some foot shots.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shell

Chad, you seem to have a foot fetish...

Seriously though, awesome new pics as usual (I forgot the donuts again, sorry).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

I really like the looks of P. metallica a lot - I'm just wondering what causes the color to darken that much on Levi's metallica's. IMO those look even more awesome with the black. But, alas I think E. pulcherimaklaasi are a very great looking terrestrial that are way underrated in the hobby, although they have that lovely coloration - I kinda compare them to P. metallica as a "terrestrial" 

And, as you might already read from my thread, the replacement P. pulcher died yesterday, too....pretty sad experience there...3 T's in 4 Weeks dead...


----------



## mcluskyisms

Liking that little _Aphonopelma_ sp. "New River"! I need some Apho's again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Chad, you seem to have a foot fetish...
> 
> Seriously though, awesome new pics as usual (I forgot the donuts again, sorry).


Hehe, I know! Normally I'm all about eye cluster shots but I've been on a foot kick recently! I wish I had a camera to get some really nice claws shots!  It's alright Shell you can skip the donuts and bring coffee next time! 



Storm76 said:


> I really like the looks of P. metallica a lot - I'm just wondering what causes the color to darken that much on Levi's metallica's. IMO those look even more awesome with the black. But, alas I think E. pulcherimaklaasi are a very great looking terrestrial that are way underrated in the hobby, although they have that lovely coloration - I kinda compare them to P. metallica as a "terrestrial"


I like them a lot too but there are a few Poeci's that are ahead of them in my book. My favorite part about them though is not the actual blue. It's the white and yellow! 



			
				Storm76 said:
			
		

> And, as you might already read from my thread, the replacement P. pulcher died yesterday, too....pretty sad experience there...3 T's in 4 Weeks dead...


I'm sorry to hear about that.  It sounds like a few from your breeders sac just had some weaker genes. Don't give up on them yet Jan! I'm sure when you find some more, they'll grow up quick and you'll appreciate them that much more! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Liking that little _Aphonopelma_ sp. "New River"! I need some Apho's again!


Thanks Chris! That little one just molted and got a new vial.  It was it's third molt in two years with me and it's maybe .75"! 



I have a pair of _P. subfusca_ cohabbing and today I found the male had been sprayed! Poor guy, he's gotta be embarrassed!


----------



## advan

These have started to molt. 

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> I have a pair of _P. subfusca_ cohabbing and today I found the male had been sprayed! Poor guy, he's gotta be embarrassed!


Oh NO!!!    I hope it's just a lovers' tiff!  





advan said:


> These have started to molt.
> _Psalmopoeus irminia_


Well okay, I guess they're kinda cute too.    Beautiful shots!!


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> It's alright Shell you can skip the donuts and bring coffee next time!


Coffee I can do, I almost live on it. 

Love the irminia slings, as usual you make me drool with psalmos.


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Oh NO!!!    I hope it's just a lovers' tiff!
> 
> Well okay, I guess they're kinda cute too.    Beautiful shots!!


He was just in the wrong place at the wrong time! 



Shell said:


> Coffee I can do, I almost live on it.
> 
> Love the irminia slings, as usual you make me drool with psalmos.


Dark roast all the way! :coffee:

You know I love my Psalmos! 

Pulled this today. 

_Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

^First instar^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Well done with the _P. irminia_ & _H. maculat_a Chad!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Ditto to what Chris said.  Awesome job man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Well done with the _P. irminia_ & _H. maculat_a Chad!!!





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Ditto to what Chris said.  Awesome job man!


Thanks guys! Here's some more pics. 

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

_Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

Clean up your tank lady! It looks like a tornado came through! 

_Avicularia metallica_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

......and a couple of shots for Shell. :}

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice shots sir, how many _H. maculata_ N2s do you reckon you got from that sac?


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice shots sir, how many _H. maculata_ N2s do you reckon you got from that sac?


Cheers Chris! I'm actually not sure! I don't count until they are 2i and separated. Here's an incubator shot, you can count them if you want. 

P.S. Not all of them have left the sac.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> ......and a couple of shots for Shell. :}


Ooohh more feet, you've got a problem my friend. 

My son (he's almost 7, and has autism) quite likes the pics of your H. mac sac. He said "oh look at the cute baby spiders mom".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

I love the irminias!!    With those beautiful blue legs, much nicer than P. cams I think.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Ooohh more feet, you've got a problem my friend.
> 
> My son (he's almost 7, and has autism) quite likes the pics of your H. mac sac. He said "oh look at the cute baby spiders mom".


I know I might need TFA(Tarantula Foot Anonymous).  I'm glad your boy likes them! How about your girl? Does she like spiders too?  



papilio said:


> I love the irminias!!    With those beautiful blue legs, much nicer than P. cams I think.


They are soo close to _P. cambridgei_ as slings, it would be hard for me to choose one I like more. How about if it is _Psalmopoeus_, I like it! 


A little background on this lady. I received her in January with DKS-like symptoms. She was very lethargic, twitching a little and also wouldn't/couldn't use her legs. She actually would use her fangs to pull herself along. It was a very sad sight. When I informed the seller he checked and his other female was displaying the same symptoms. Sadly his girl didn't make it a week. I kept this girl in a 32oz deli with nothing quarantined away from the rest of my collection. I would water her with just pouring water in the cup, after a month or two she seemed to be improving. She was drinking, pooping and laying down a little webbing. I fed her two pre-killed crickets and eventually moved her into a short 8x8 enclosure with two water bowls. I am happy to report she has since molted and seems to be doing just fine. Her molt measured 6" and she did get noticeably bigger. She will be moved to her permanent home now and finally join the rest of my collection! 

_Poecilotheria pederseni_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wesker12

Ornata? That's awesome dude


----------



## advan

wesker12 said:


> Ornata? That's awesome dude


Sorry, I forget to add the species! It has been edited. 

This was a thirsty stretch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Your A. metallica is gorgeous, Chad! Really need one of those for my collection...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hnyhny

What is this SPIDER?/tarantula


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> A little background on this lady. I received her in January with DKS-like symptoms. She was very lethargic, twitching a little and also wouldn't/couldn't use her legs. She actually would use her fangs to pull herself along. It was a very sad sight. When I informed the seller he checked and his other female was displaying the same symptoms. Sadly his girl didn't make it a week. I kept this girl in a 32oz deli with nothing quarantined away from the rest of my collection. I would water her with just pouring water in the cup, after a month or two she seemed to be improving. She was drinking, pooping and laying down a little webbing. I fed her two pre-killed crickets and eventually moved her into a short 8x8 enclosure with two water bowls. I am happy to report she has since molted and seems to be doing just fine. Her molt measured 6" and she did get noticeably bigger. She will be moved to her permanent home now and finally join the rest of my collection!
> 
> _Poecilotheria pederseni_


 Wow chad.. true dedication. Glad she molted and is seemingly better.. keep us posted, id like to know if she STAYS better


----------



## Lenxx

I love your pics, they are awsomme 
And i have an ekstra soft spot for the avics, you have a great collection of those!


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Your A. metallica is gorgeous, Chad! Really need one of those for my collection...


Thanks Jan! I think you should! 



hnyhny said:


> What is this SPIDER?/tarantula


_Chromatopelma cyaneopuescens_



grayzone said:


> Wow chad.. true dedication. Glad she molted and is seemingly better.. keep us posted, id like to know if she STAYS better


Thanks man! I will, she has been eating and seems to be be back to normal Poeci style. 



Lenxx said:


> I love your pics, they are awsomme
> And i have an ekstra soft spot for the avics, you have a great collection of those!


Thanks! I love avics too! 


Freshly molted _Poecilotheria ornata_ drinking from her dirt curtain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

0.1 _Lampropelma nigerrimum_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Lampropelma_ sp. "Borneo Black"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Sweet _Idiothele mira_, loving the _Cyriocosmus ritae_ too!


----------



## jbm150

Such a great collection, love it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Oh man, that nigerrimum girl is looking gorgeous! Nice shots of the ritae too! I love their abdomens.


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> 0.1 _Lampropelma nigerrimum_


:drool: 

I so hope that mine is female...absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HoboAustin

I'm lovin' the colors on the C. ritae, these are all great photos


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Sweet _Idiothele mira_, loving the _Cyriocosmus ritae_ too!


Thanks Chris!  _C. ritae_ are awesome little spiders!



jbm150 said:


> Such a great collection, love it!


Thanks Jeff! I'm a fan too! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Oh man, that nigerrimum girl is looking gorgeous! Nice shots of the ritae too! I love their abdomens.


Thanks again for the _L. nigerrimum_ lady! There are a few more I would love to take off your hands! 



Shell said:


> :drool:
> 
> I so hope that mine is female...absolutely gorgeous!


Fingers crossed for you! You should be able to tell the sex in a few molts! 



HoboAustin said:


> I'm lovin' the colors on the C. ritae, these are all great photos


Thanks! They are awesome little eaters! Think GBB feeding enthusiasm.. 


This lady doubled up for me. 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

0.1 _Augacephalus_ sp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

advan said:


> 0.1 _Augacephalus_ sp.


 ......a few more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG

Good lord,between us we are going to have pulcher coming out of our ears.Looking good as always Chad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> Good lord,between us we are going to have pulcher coming out of our ears.Looking good as always Chad.


My boys have defiantly blessed us! It's a good thing though! It seems no one has been breeding them successfully as of late!


----------



## BrettG

The first female that dropped for us just molted,in case you have any spare males 
I have a feeling you will agree,but the hardest part of breeding pulcher is finding a male. Pairings were cake,and sack production is faster than any Avicularia we have bred.Kinda hard to believe that they are still somewhat rare.


----------



## StonyJ

advan said:


> A. versicolor  "Pacific"  molted last week and got a new home. here are some before and after pics.


wont that versicolor change colors?


----------



## Crysta

advan said:


> ......a few more


what an attractive spider...please........i'd love it..

great photos


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> The first female that dropped for us just molted,in case you have any spare males
> I have a feeling you will agree,but the hardest part of breeding pulcher is finding a male. Pairings were cake,and sack production is faster than any Avicularia we have bred.Kinda hard to believe that they are still somewhat rare.


I might be able to have my other boy redirected to you.  Yeah, you know they are out there but they don't pop up very often. Nothing wrong with a quick flooding in the states right?. 



StonyJ said:


> wont that versicolor change colors?


That pic was taken almost two years ago, she looks much different now. 



Crysta said:


> what an attractive spider...please........i'd love it..
> 
> great photos


Thanks Crysta! Ask and you shall receive.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

WOW Chad, this last set of Augacephalus sp. photos is impressive!!!!  

Any idea what happened to pulchers in the hobby?  A couple of them were the third sp. of slings I bought and they seemed plentiful.  I guess that's why I was dumb enough to sell the pair as sub-adults, figured I'd just get some more whenever i felt like it.  :?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx

Footfetish :giggle:

They are gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

I am drooling over the last set of pics....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldric

I'm still kicking myself for not buying that a. sp when she first came in... 

Nice adds and good luck with the sacs!


----------



## maxxxieee

Beautiful pictures you have!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> WOW Chad, this last set of Augacephalus sp. photos is impressive!!!!
> 
> Any idea what happened to pulchers in the hobby?  A couple of them were the third sp. of slings I bought and they seemed plentiful.  I guess that's why I was dumb enough to sell the pair as sub-adults, figured I'd just get some more whenever i felt like it.  :?


Thanks Michael! I'm not really sure what happened but I'm glad there are some more to go around now! 



Lenxx said:


> Footfetish :giggle:
> 
> They are gorgeous.


Thanks Lenxx! 



BrettG said:


> I am drooling over the last set of pics....


Me too! I think I got some on the camera! 



bethr said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not buying that a. sp when she first came in...
> 
> Nice adds and good luck with the sacs!


Thanks Beth! Hopefully the other is male! 



maxxxieee said:


> Beautiful pictures you have!  Absolutely beautiful!


Thanks maxxxieee! 





_Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

SHEESH Chad, that top right photo of all those 1i irminias spilling out of the sac is a mighty impressive sight!!!    LOVE IT!
How long did you wait to pull the sac?  (Hope I got that right, those are 1i already, yes?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

You seriously seem to have a hand for having successful pairings and good sacs afterwards. Awesome, Chad! Great shots once again, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp

Nice pics! Congrats on the sacs.


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> SHEESH Chad, that top right photo of all those 1i irminias spilling out of the sac is a mighty impressive sight!!!    LOVE IT!
> How long did you wait to pull the sac?  (Hope I got that right, those are 1i already, yes?)


Thanks Michael! It was pulled on day 30. 



Storm76 said:


> You seriously seem to have a hand for having successful pairings and good sacs afterwards. Awesome, Chad! Great shots once again, too!


Thanks Jan! I've had plenty of failed attempts too, just getting some better luck lately. 



BCscorp said:


> Nice pics! Congrats on the sacs.


Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

_Heterscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

If I look at the H. macs there, that's not luck anymore, buddy! You got a hand for breeding those species, plain simply.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome job with the H. macs, bud!


----------



## papilio

Love the H. macs, still can't believe how furry they are!
1 more month (hopefully) !!


----------



## rosybreeder

Amazing pics! Nice looking A. Versicolor, Advan


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful H mac slings!


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> If I look at the H. macs there, that's not luck anymore, buddy! You got a hand for breeding those species, plain simply.


Thanks Jan! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome job with the H. macs, bud!


Thanks Jason! Awesome job with all of your sacs as well! 



papilio said:


> Love the H. macs, still can't believe how furry they are!
> 1 more month (hopefully) !!


They are little fury cuties! Not very intimidating if you ask me. 



rosybreeder said:


> Amazing pics! Nice looking A. Versicolor, Advan


Thanks! 



Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful H mac slings!


Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Monocentropus balfouri_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

_Psednocnemis brachyramosa_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

_Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mcluskyisms

Cracking little _P. brachyramosa_ sir!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Wah! You have Psednocnemis brachyramosa ?! Those are on my wishlist actually as well as the M. balfouri, although the latter are price-wise waaay in the future. And I was asking on them before on that other thread, silly! *grmbl*


----------



## papilio

Really sweet _emilia_ photos Chad!!   

I've completely fallen in love with these after having shot Beth's, the shape of the black shield on the carapace is so wicked-looking!  Thought it was amazing how intense the color is on them too, I hadn't totally gotten the impression of that in the photos I'd seen before.  Now I'll be as excited to get one of these as if it were one of my top Pokies!


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Cracking little _P. brachyramosa_ sir!!!


Thanks Chris! 



Storm76 said:


> Wah! You have Psednocnemis brachyramosa ?! Those are on my wishlist actually as well as the M. balfouri, although the latter are price-wise waaay in the future. And I was asking on them before on that other thread, silly! *grmbl*


You know, getting one is always a few strokes away on the keyboard. 



papilio said:


> Really sweet _emilia_ photos Chad!!
> 
> I've completely fallen in love with these after having shot Beth's, the shape of the black shield on the carapace is so wicked-looking!  Thought it was amazing how intense the color is on them too, I hadn't totally gotten the impression of that in the photos I'd seen before.  Now I'll be as excited to get one of these as if it were one of my top Pokies!


Thanks Michael! _B. emilia_ is my favorite Brachy! I can't wait for her legs to darken up. 

0.1 _Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

OOOhh!  WTG Chad!!    Fantastic image, seriously!!!

Yeah, _B. emilia_ is the top Brachy, no contest!    Can't believe I'd never seen (or noticed) them till maybe about a year ago.


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> OOOhh!  WTG Chad!!    Fantastic image, seriously!!!
> 
> Yeah, _B. emilia_ is the top Brachy, no contest!    Can't believe I'd never seen (or noticed) them till maybe about a year ago.


Thanks Michael! I am planning a NW arboreal shoot soon. I have a few freshly molted ladies and a new background to try out.  


_Psalmopoeus irminia_ update; Lady 2's first instar babies are darkening up and Lady 1 just double clutched. 

Check out their little webbed bowl.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Such beautiful slings!!  Love the Web Bowl!  HA!!!  
... These guys just seem to keep pouring out of you by the thousands Chad!  

Seems like I read somewhere that _P. irminia_ is your favorite T?


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful photographs.  The T. gigas is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wesker12

advan said:


> 0.1 _Lampropelma nigerrimum_


I thought they were black?!


----------



## Storm76

Why do I get the feeling Jamie will have P. irminia for sale soon?  Great work again, Chad! You'll seriously flood the market with P .irminia slings it would seem, hehe.


----------



## papilio

Hey Chad,

I came by to check whether I'd missed any recent posts and ended up doing another cover-to-cover browse of your thread   ... was fun watching your kids grow up, and seeing how quickly your photos just kept getting better and better.  When I came across those 2i P. cam shots it was almost infuriating how you're able to get the whole sling with none of this messy focus stacking stuff!  :wall:  hehe

I was about to say that this thread is destined to become one of AB's classics but no doubt it already is ... you've put so much into it I can tell that it's going to be a huge inspiration for a long time to come.  Anyway, thanks for a couple of _very_ enjoyable hours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Such beautiful slings!!  Love the Web Bowl!  HA!!!
> ... These guys just seem to keep pouring out of you by the thousands Chad!
> 
> Seems like I read somewhere that _P. irminia_ is your favorite T?


Defiantly not the thousands! I am thankful for that! Considering how busy I've been lately! hehe 



dactylus said:


> Beautiful photographs.  The T. gigas is gorgeous!


 Thanks David! She has grown quick! Now I need a boy for her! 



wesker12 said:


> I thought they were black?!


Those are juvie colors, unfortunately they will start fading out with each molt.  



Storm76 said:


> Why do I get the feeling Jamie will have P. irminia for sale soon?  Great work again, Chad! You'll seriously flood the market with P .irminia slings it would seem, hehe.


How do you know she already doesn't? 



papilio said:


> Hey Chad,
> 
> I came by to check whether I'd missed any recent posts and ended up doing another cover-to-cover browse of your thread   ... was fun watching your kids grow up, and seeing how quickly your photos just kept getting better and better.  When I came across those 2i P. cam shots it was almost infuriating how you're able to get the whole sling with none of this messy focus stacking stuff!  :wall:  hehe
> 
> I was about to say that this thread is destined to become one of AB's classics but no doubt it already is ... you've put so much into it I can tell that it's going to be a huge inspiration for a long time to come.  Anyway, thanks for a couple of _very_ enjoyable hours!


Hi Michael! Thanks for spending your time here and thanks for the kind words, it's greatly appreciated. From time to time I like to go through the whole thing too. 


_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

Mature male _Ephebopus cyanognathus_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## advan

Juvenile female _Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Leora22

:drool: Very Beautiful! Thank you for sharing with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> You know, getting one is always a few strokes away on the keyboard.


P. brachyramosa are, however, hard to find over here. And I'm not gonna take up an offer of a certain breeder over here to get a WC one - just one thing not happening. Eventually, I'll find one - patience is a virtue after all *cough* 

Yeah, yeah - she probably has already a batch from you for sale - btw - that's why I wrote "breeding the crap out of them" - was mainly referring to your Psalms, since you seem to have great success with breeding those. Almost looks as if they can't wait to breed at your house


----------



## papilio

Storm76 said:


> - was mainly referring to your Psalms, since you seem to have great success with breeding those. Almost looks as if they can't wait to breed at your house


I know!  Seriously, Chad really does seem to have the golden touch with his slings!  

Those irminia babies are delightful Chad!    (What's that Tappy doing in an Avic body?!   )


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful Ts! I love the Tapinauchenius gigas shot, very nice colouration, seems unusual for a tarantula . Those irminia slings are cute as well!


----------



## le-thomas

You get those black-topped plastic containers from TCR, am I right? They're great, but ventilate too much.


----------



## advan

Leora22 said:


> :drool: Very Beautiful! Thank you for sharing with us.


Thank you! Anytime! 



Storm76 said:


> P. brachyramosa are, however, hard to find over here. And I'm not gonna take up an offer of a certain breeder over here to get a WC one - just one thing not happening. Eventually, I'll find one - patience is a virtue after all *cough*
> 
> Yeah, yeah - she probably has already a batch from you for sale - btw - that's why I wrote "breeding the crap out of them" - was mainly referring to your Psalms, since you seem to have great success with breeding those. Almost looks as if they can't wait to breed at your house


Considering they have been in the states for a few years, it's kind of odd you can't find any CB slings. Psalmo's are easy they pretty much breed themselves. 



papilio said:


> I know!  Seriously, Chad really does seem to have the golden touch with his slings!
> 
> Those irminia babies are delightful Chad!    (What's that Tappy doing in an Avic body?!   )


Thanks Michael! They are big! Some are 1"  I think the Tappy looks closer to _Psalmopoeus_ but that's just me I guess. 



Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful Ts! I love the Tapinauchenius gigas shot, very nice colouration, seems unusual for a tarantula . Those irminia slings are cute as well!


Thanks! My favorite _T.gigas_ pics are TWT's. Check them out! 



le-thomas said:


> You get those black-topped plastic containers from TCR, am I right? They're great, but ventilate too much.


Yeah, I have two of them but they house male GBB's so I'm not too concerned about humidity. You can always use saran wrap! I also wanted to mention the next MinnVerts meeting is at my house this Saturday, so if you want to stop by. 

_Poecilotheria ornata_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Avicularia_ cf. _ancylochira_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Juvie male _Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Female _Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Really love what you did with the _P. ornata_ Chad!    Yeah you're right, that Tappy's more like a psalmo, I guess the ab stripes make me first think Avic.  Just so strange to see them on a Tap.

And I'm liking these _T. gigas_ photos a LOT, suddenly taking notice of what a spectacular T that is ... or at least you make it look that way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Really love what you did with the _P. ornata_ Chad!    Yeah you're right, that Tappy's more like a psalmo, I guess the ab stripes make me first think Avic.  Just so strange to see them on a Tap.
> 
> And I'm liking these _T. gigas_ photos a LOT, suddenly taking notice of what a spectacular T that is ... or at least you make it look that way!


Thanks Michael! I really love _T. gigas_ too. I would love to try my hand with this species soo if you come across a male......... It seems I have stunted my little boys growth! 

I just recently pulled this one, much better this time around! 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome work, Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the P. pulcher sac and interesting that Avicularia cf. ancylochira somewhat resembles A. purpurea, except for different colors apparently - same habitat?

As for the P. brachyramosa, it would look that these are not common over here and quite rare. Plus, not a lot of people do own breeding pairs. Either way, I'll find one at some point. Still have the same prob with the A. juruensis even...breeding pairs seem to be seldomly kept of certain species, which in itself is a shame. I'd like to start breeding a few more seldomly found species over here at some point (need to learn more first, though).


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome work, Chad!


Thanks Jason! I'm not sure I've seen any of these in your collection, I think it's time! 



Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the P. pulcher sac and interesting that Avicularia cf. ancylochira somewhat resembles A. purpurea, except for different colors apparently - same habitat?
> 
> As for the P. brachyramosa, it would look that these are not common over here and quite rare. Plus, not a lot of people do own breeding pairs. Either way, I'll find one at some point. Still have the same prob with the A. juruensis even...breeding pairs seem to be seldomly kept of certain species, which in itself is a shame. I'd like to start breeding a few more seldomly found species over here at some point (need to learn more first, though).


Thanks Jan! I do find it odd that a European is envious of what we have available in the states other then our native _Aphonopelma_. I hope you find some soon! 



I hosted the monthly MinnVerts meeting last night, there were a lot of nice spiders here. I didn't get too many pics but here are a few. 

David's _Holothele incei_ "Gold"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

....and Jeni's Mature Male _Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

....and a few more.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## le-thomas

If only the females looked like that too. Awesome photos.


----------



## Storm76

It's actually really interesting that in some species, the males are way brighter colored than the females, while in general the males have more "drabby" or "washed-out" looks. Wondering if there's a reason for that, but whatever it is, it'll probably not be scientifically explained in short time 

However, awesome looking T's, Chad. Nice pics, too


----------



## advan

le-thomas said:


> If only the females looked like that too. Awesome photos.


I know! Thanks! 



Storm76 said:


> However, awesome looking T's, Chad. Nice pics, too


Thanks Jan!


Please bare with me for a bit, I got a new toy today and I've been playing around. 

_Aphonopelma moderatum_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

_Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

_NIIIICE_ Chad!!  

Love that last _moderatum_ photo ... looks like you're hanging it by its rear legs!    hehe  _AWESOME_ having all that webbing on the _olivacea_ rock too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Fantastic, love the moderatum shots.  Don't see too many of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

I really like the contrast on the Encyocratella olivacea...I reckon you got a new cam, Chad? Or is the "toy" the A. moderatum?


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> _NIIIICE_ Chad!!
> 
> Love that last _moderatum_ photo ... looks like you're hanging it by its rear legs!    hehe  _AWESOME_ having all that webbing on the _olivacea_ rock too!


Thanks Michael! The Eo didn't want to leave her webbing, so.........



jbm150 said:


> Fantastic, love the moderatum shots. Don't see too many of them


Thanks Jeff! This one just molted and finally got some color.  Awesome species! 



Storm76 said:


> I really like the contrast on the Encyocratella olivacea...I reckon you got a new cam, Chad? Or is the "toy" the A. moderatum?


I did get a new spider shooter! It'll take some time to learn to use a real camera but it's fun trying so far!  

Female _Tapinauchenius latipes_











---------- Post added 07-08-2012 at 08:53 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Someone got a new toy.  Nice shot of the blue fang!


----------



## papilio

Really wonderful work Chad!!  The shot of the _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ is magnificent!!!    And I like your frames/titles very much!


----------



## Storm76

Really nice new pictures with lots of clear details. Please enlighten us on what new cam you got, Chad


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Someone got a new toy.  Nice shot of the blue fang!


Thanks Jason! That I did! 



papilio said:


> Really wonderful work Chad!!  The shot of the _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ is magnificent!!!    And I like your frames/titles very much!


Thanks Michael! And thanks for the reverse ring! 



Storm76 said:


> Really nice new pictures with lots of clear details. Please enlighten us on what new cam you got, Chad


Thanks Jan! It's a Nikon D3100 w/18-55mm kit lens. Michael gave me a reverse ring that enables me to get some macro's now until I get a macro lens.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## grayzone

VERY COOL stuff (as usual)...  cant wait to see if you can top what youve ALREADY done! Im sure that new cam is going to give us TONS of cool stuff to view in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Personally, I'm starting to think that Michaels and your picture thread are the ones with the best pictures (of active ones) on here. Nice new cam! At some point, I'll probably have to get a new one myself, but that stuff is insanely expensive over here sadly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG

Damn son,you are killing it up there.Just what you needed,MORE pulcher!!Keep it up Chad,looks like I will have some Iridio's for you August-ish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> VERY COOL stuff (as usual)...  cant wait to see if you can top what youve ALREADY done! Im sure that new cam is going to give us TONS of cool stuff to view in the near future.


Thanks Steven! I still have a lot to learn but luckily I have Michael to help me along the way! 



Storm76 said:


> Personally, I'm starting to think that Michaels and your picture thread are the ones with the best pictures (of active ones) on here. Nice new cam! At some point, I'll probably have to get a new one myself, but that stuff is insanely expensive over here sadly!


Thanks Jan! It's expensive here too! I still need a decent macro lens, flash, etc!  Hopefully soon! 



BrettG said:


> Damn son,you are killing it up there.Just what you needed,MORE pulcher!!Keep it up Chad,looks like I will have some Iridio's for you August-ish


Thanks Brett!  No one can have enough _P. pulcher_ or _Iridopelma_. Pedipalps crossed for you guys!  

P.S. I might need a ride to the beer store next week.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrettG

I have my cooler ready. The hotel room will be,ahem, stocked to say the least. Should be good times.Weather has shifted in that area and the rains are coming for the most part,they have had quite active weather down there as of late.Here in Mesa I can't get a drop even when my buddy's street 7 miles away is flooding every other day.Damn rain shadows......


----------



## Sigaw

I just love that E. olivacea!


----------



## Formerphobe

Tremendous pictures!  

>>>I gotta get me a camera...<<<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That's a sick shot of the hirsutum pad/tarsal claw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's a sick shot of the hirsutum pad/tarsal claw!


Totally agreed Jason!!    That's one of my all-time fave foot-fetish shots, so surreal with all those arcs of hair sprouting from the leg, and the wonderful symmetry to the setae pads!  

_SUPER_ shot Chad!  :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> I have my cooler ready. The hotel room will be,ahem, stocked to say the least. Should be good times.Weather has shifted in that area and the rains are coming for the most part,they have had quite active weather down there as of late.Here in Mesa I can't get a drop even when my buddy's street 7 miles away is flooding every other day.Damn rain shadows......


I can't wait, it's a vacation much needed, rain or shine! 



Sigaw said:


> I just love that E. olivacea!


Thanks, I do too! 



Formerphobe said:


> Tremendous pictures!
> 
> >>>I gotta get me a camera...<<<


Thanks FP! I still need to figure this thing out! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's a sick shot of the hirsutum pad/tarsal claw!


Thanks Jason! I love that shot too! It's kinda trippy if you keep staring at it! 



papilio said:


> Totally agreed Jason!!    That's one of my all-time fave foot-fetish shots, so surreal with all those arcs of hair sprouting from the leg, and the wonderful symmetry to the setae pads!
> 
> _SUPER_ shot Chad!  :worship:


Thanks Michael! Very kind words from a master! 


The molting party started last night. :3:

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## papilio

Oh .... WOW!!!  :worship: :worship: :worship:

I'm *impressed* Chad!
(Looks like you got the hang of the reverse lens ... I think that's higher magnification than I've ever gone!    )

p.s.  I've been trying to shoot the pulcher sling all day, it's a challenge!  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Wow, Chad!! Love the new pics, amazing. Wanna come take pics of all my 2i Hapalopus?


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Oh .... WOW!!!  :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> I'm *impressed* Chad!
> (Looks like you got the hang of the reverse lens ... I think that's higher magnification than I've ever gone!    )
> 
> p.s.  I've been trying to shoot the pulcher sling all day, it's a challenge!  lol


Thanks for the ring Michael! It's fun to mess around with. 



Shell said:


> Wow, Chad!! Love the new pics, amazing. Wanna come take pics of all my 2i Hapalopus?


Thanks Shell! I would love too! I still need some of those, want to trade? 


Mature male _Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe

Wow!  Love those P. pulcher shots.  Just amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


>


 WOW.. that is probably the coolest molt shot ive ever seen.. I am VERY impressed Chad. If you get any better with that camera Im going to have to buy a laptop with a bigger screen lol. That is amazing stuff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice work with the pulcher man! Also, I'm in agreement with gray, that's a very cool shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Incredible stuff man, keep playing with the camera, we all benefit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Formerphobe said:


> Wow!  Love those P. pulcher shots.  Just amazing!


Thanks Joyce! We're going to miss you this weekend! 



grayzone said:


> WOW.. that is probably the coolest molt shot ive ever seen.. I am VERY impressed Chad. If you get any better with that camera Im going to have to buy a laptop with a bigger screen lol. That is amazing stuff


Thanks Steven! I believe they will when I get a new flash and lens. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice work with the pulcher man! Also, I'm in agreement with gray, that's a very cool shot!


Thanks Jason! 



jbm150 said:


> Incredible stuff man, keep playing with the camera, we all benefit


Thanks Jeff! I will, it's fun! 


Alfalfa the spiderling.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BCscorp

ahahahahaha^ Wheres the rest of the rascals? 
Really awesome pics man!


----------



## Shrike

Wow, great pictures!  Keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

WOW! SO worth it checking on your picthread when you update it...amazing shots, Chad! Love 'em!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

papilio said:


> Totally agreed Jason!!    That's one of my all-time fave foot-fetish shots, so surreal with all those arcs of hair sprouting from the leg, and the wonderful symmetry to the setae pads!
> 
> _SUPER_ shot Chad!  :worship:


I totally agree on the fave foot-fetish shot!!!  Great job Chad!

I hope that you are reaping the benefits of the monsoon rains!!  Take lots of photos

---------- Post added 07-20-2012 at 07:20 AM ----------




advan said:


> I can't wait, it's a vacation much needed, rain or shine!
> 
> Thanks, I do too!
> 
> Thanks FP! I still need to figure this thing out!
> 
> Thanks Jason! I love that shot too! It's kinda trippy if you keep staring at it!
> 
> Thanks Michael! Very kind words from a master!
> 
> 
> The molting party started last night. :3:


This "fang shot" is absolutely fantastic!!  Great work Chad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> Thanks Steven! I believe they will when I get a new flash and lens.


i cant wait




advan said:


> Alfalfa the spiderling.


alfalfa .. brilliant name lol.. suits the sling well:laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> Thanks Shell! I would love too! I still need some of those, want to trade?


You know I would love to, except for that small problem of not living in the same country.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome photos Chad!


----------



## Formerphobe

> Thanks Joyce! We're going to miss you this weekend!


Thanks, Chad. I really missed being there with you guys.  :-(   Jamie bought me some raffle tickets.    I rec'd my winnings today.  Next best thing to being there, I guess.  
I hear you won 'my' sling.  LOL  When do we get to see pics?


----------



## advan

BCscorp said:


> ahahahahaha^ Wheres the rest of the rascals?
> Really awesome pics man!


They are all out of focus!  Thanks!



Shrike said:


> Wow, great pictures!  Keep them coming.


Thanks man! 



Storm76 said:


> WOW! SO worth it checking on your picthread when you update it...amazing shots, Chad! Love 'em!


Thanks for the kind words Jan! 



dactylus said:


> I totally agree on the fave foot-fetish shot!!!  Great job Chad!


Thanks David! We missed you in Tuscan! 



grayzone said:


> i cant wait


Me neither! 



Shell said:


> You know I would love to, except for that small problem of not living in the same country.


When you bring me my coffee and donuts, you can take some spiders with you.  Then I'll promise I'll make it up your way. 



mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome photos Chad!


Thanks Chris! 



Formerphobe said:


> Thanks, Chad. I really missed being there with you guys.  :-(   Jamie bought me some raffle tickets.    I rec'd my winnings today.  Next best thing to being there, I guess.
> I hear you won 'my' sling.  LOL  When do we get to see pics?


It was fun! Thanks to Jamie, I did win your sling! LOL It's awesome you won a few things, you did better then me in the raffle that's for sure!  I did get a lot of pics but these next few are the only ones allowed in this sub-forum. 

Adult female _Aphonopelma chalcodes_





















Her funny foot






Mature male _Aphonopelma chalcodes_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Awesome pictures, Chad! That new cam seems to work well in your hands. I'm kinda starting to think it might be a funny idea to start a "pic-war" on the forums maybe? Like choosing a certain T and deadline on when to submit the pic, then have everyone vote on them  Just for the fun of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Love the _A. chalcodes_ Chad (Its being a terrestrial completely aside) and your photos of her!    Jan's got it spot-on too, your new camera suits you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Awesome pictures, Chad! That new cam seems to work well in your hands. I'm kinda starting to think it might be a funny idea to start a "pic-war" on the forums maybe? Like choosing a certain T and deadline on when to submit the pic, then have everyone vote on them  Just for the fun of it


Thanks Jan! Just need to start a pic of the month poll and lay down your guidelines.  If Michael enters it wouldn't be fair! hehe



papilio said:


> Love the _A. chalcodes_ Chad (Its being a terrestrial completely aside) and your photos of her!    Jan's got it spot-on too, your new camera suits you!


Thanks Michael! I really do like our native species, I just wish I lived closer to them! It was awesome to see them in the wild. 

Some new arrivals. 

Happy female






Spiderling





.......whoops, no full spider shots.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> If Michael enters it wouldn't be fair! hehe


Heyyyy!!  :tongue:



advan said:


> Thanks Michael! I really do like our native species, I just wish I lived closer to them! It was awesome to see them in the wild.


Down in Santa Fe, way before I knew a thing about Ts, we came across the most magnificent, golden-maned T while hiking late afternoon in the desert foothills of the Jemez Mountains.  To this day probably the most exciting tarantula sight I've ever experienced.  I've never figured out what that mythical creature might have been, any guesses?

Now as for these little pics of yours, the artist shines through the work!! :worship: :worship: :worship: The _Ephebopus murinus_ is truly sublime, such superb hues to the background!
It is genuinely exciting to see the sorts of images you've been posting lately!!  




advan said:


> .......whoops, no full spider shots.


tsk, tsk, tsk ...


----------



## Hendersoniana

advan said:


> Happy female


Amazing! Love the venom . Mine is happy all the time as well .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> Thanks Jan! Just need to start a pic of the month poll and lay down your guidelines.  If Michael enters it wouldn't be fair! hehe


LOL, true! 



advan said:


> Some new arrivals.
> 
> Happy female


Awesome! She loves you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome Chad, love that _E. murinus_!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Down in Santa Fe, way before I knew a thing about Ts, we came across the most magnificent, golden-maned T while hiking late afternoon in the desert foothills of the Jemez Mountains.  To this day probably the most exciting tarantula sight I've ever experienced.  I've never figured out what that mythical creature might have been, any guesses?
> 
> Now as for these little pics of yours, the artist shines through the work!! :worship: :worship: :worship: The _Ephebopus murinus_ is truly sublime, such superb hues to the background!
> It is genuinely exciting to see the sorts of images you've been posting lately!!


I'm sorry, I wish I knew what _Aphonopelma_ you speak of. The genus is being worked on now so hopefully soon it will shine a lot of light on what we have here in the states. 

Thanks Michael! Very kind words from a Master himself! 



Hendersoniana said:


> Amazing! Love the venom . Mine is happy all the time as well .


Thanks! I'm happy I had my camera handy! I would of been disappointing if something like my battery was dead. That's for sure! 

P.S. Where's NL? I've always wondered. 



Storm76 said:


> She loves you!


Not as much as I love her! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome Chad, love that _E. murinus_!


Thanks Chris! Me too! 

This girl is being prepped.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrettG

Great pics,and glad you enjoyed Az.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Thanks a lot Chad!  Wonderful shots once again!!


----------



## Hendersoniana

NL is the Netherlands .  I am Asian, born in Netherlands but i do not live there now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Hendersoniana said:


> NL is the Netherlands .  I am Asian, born in Netherlands but i do not live there now .


Ah, I get it Hendersoniana!    Sorry the reason I was laughing, I thought NL just stood for 'Not Listed'!


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> Great pics,and glad you enjoyed Az.


Thanks Brett! I had a blast down there! I hope to make it next year!



papilio said:


> Thanks a lot Chad!  Wonderful shots once again!!


Thanks Michael! 



Hendersoniana said:


> NL is the Netherlands .  I am Asian, born in Netherlands but i do not live there now .


Ahh Netherlands was my guess but was never sure. Thanks for clearing that up! 

Here's one I hatched out last year. 
_Avicularia avicularia_ 1.25"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Geez, if you rape the macro option anymore, the next pictures will be the INSIDE of the eyes! Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Geez, if you rape the macro option anymore, the next pictures will be the INSIDE of the eyes! Awesome


LOL Thanks Jan! 

Here's a nice little Brett and Kelly produced sling. 

_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife" second instar






---------- Post added 08-09-2012 at 08:31 PM ----------

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

_Avicularia purpurea_ 1.75"
















_Avicularia diversipes_ 1.75"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Your new equipment certainly enhanced your photographic skills even more. Great pictures again, Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Your new equipment certainly enhanced your photographic skills even more. Great pictures again, Chad!


Thanks Jan! I've been practicing with these _Avicularia_ and this _Brachypelma_ because they're a little easier to deal with. 

2" Female _Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

I'd say your very best yet Chad.  Soft and luxuriant tones, amazing!  :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> I'd say your very best yet Chad.  Soft and luxuriant tones, amazing!  :worship:


Thanks Michael! :worship:

Female _Aphonopelma moderatum_










































Female _Ephebopus cyanognathus_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

You've outdone yourself Chad, every post is better than the last!  

So many great shots here, I think maybe the most amazing is your getting the web off the spinnerets ... and in perfect focus!!


p.s.  _AWESOME_ background on the A. moderatum!


----------



## Formerphobe

> p.s. AWESOME background on the A. moderatum!


Awesome A. moderatum, too!  

Great pics, Chad!  They just keep getting better and better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

+1 on awesome moderatum.. been wanting one of THOSE beauties for a LONG time. 
Very cool stuff chad, and michael is right. Every post out does the last..that webbing is just rediculous


----------



## jbm150

Man chad, you're killin it with these pics!  And I concur, nice choice for the background for the moderatum.  Keep 'em coming, these are a real treat!


----------



## Storm76

jbm150 said:


> Man chad, you're killin it with these pics!  And I concur, nice choice for the background for the moderatum.  Keep 'em coming, these are a real treat!


I concur 100%!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> You've outdone yourself Chad, every post is better than the last!
> 
> So many great shots here, I think maybe the most amazing is your getting the web off the spinnerets ... and in perfect focus!!
> 
> 
> p.s.  _AWESOME_ background on the A. moderatum!


Thanks Michael! Now I don't want to post anymore shots! I defiantly have my off days and today might of been one of them.  Only a few shots I was kinda happy with.  Considering who was in front of the lens and how well behaved she was, I feel obligated to post a few of her. 



Formerphobe said:


> Awesome A. moderatum, too!
> 
> Great pics, Chad!  They just keep getting better and better!


Thanks Joyce! My favorite native species for sure! 



grayzone said:


> +1 on awesome moderatum.. been wanting one of THOSE beauties for a LONG time.
> Very cool stuff chad, and michael is right. Every post out does the last..that webbing is just rediculous


Thanks Steven!  I also like the effect on the webbing in the shot with it out of focus. You should see what these pics look like at full res and on the TV! 



jbm150 said:


> Man chad, you're killin it with these pics!  And I concur, nice choice for the background for the moderatum.  Keep 'em coming, these are a real treat!


Thanks Jeff! Good 'ole trustworthy corkbark. I'll try and keep them coming! 



Storm76 said:


> I concur 100%!


Dank! 



Female _Lampropelma nigerrimum_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> Female _Lampropelma nigerrimum_


She is sexy! So is that A. moderatum pic with the webbing....wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Wow, I've never seen a T I'd so much love to snuggle up with!  She looks soooo cozy!!   And that face ... that one's got to be a print!  

Hardly an off day Chad!!  lol  (For myself though, I think whether a shoot ends up feeling on or off depends mostly on what the T is willing to do for me in front of the lens. )


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> Thanks Steven!  I also like the effect on the webbing in the shot with it out of focus. You should see what these pics look like at full res and on the TV!


:drool:  i bet theyre stunning

Nice nigerrimum too.. VERY beautiful t.. Hope mine looks like that one day.

I love how this sp. has the squat/plump look to it, rather than the typical leggy Lampys


----------



## Storm76

Awesome nigerrum! She looks really calm not even showing spread fangs...very pretty T.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> She is sexy! So is that A. moderatum pic with the webbing....wow!


Thanks Shell! That she is! I have a few more for you including another foot shot. 



papilio said:


> Wow, I've never seen a T I'd so much love to snuggle up with!  She looks soooo cozy!!   And that face ... that one's got to be a print!
> 
> Hardly an off day Chad!!  lol  (For myself though, I think whether a shoot ends up feeling on or off depends mostly on what the T is willing to do for me in front of the lens. )


Thanks Michael! I went through the pics again tonight and found a couple of more, they're alright but I'll let you guys be the judge.  (the first shot is the hand in the way shot we spoke of) 



grayzone said:


> :drool:  i bet theyre stunning
> 
> Nice nigerrimum too.. VERY beautiful t.. Hope mine looks like that one day.
> 
> I love how this sp. has the squat/plump look to it, rather than the typical leggy Lampys


Thanks Steve! They are nice but if you've seen a full grown adult LV female's legs in person you might change your mind! 



Storm76 said:


> Awesome nigerrum! She looks really calm not even showing spread fangs...very pretty T.


She was a doll during this shoot. She's always been well behaved though. 

Here's a few more from last night.

























































Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

I definitely would've added the 'hand flash' shot to the premier release! lol  It's great!!


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> Here's a few more from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


My favorite shots - awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> I have a few more for you including another foot shot.


Gorgeous pics! But you and feet... 

Oh yeah, here's that coffee I owe you :coffee: Although, I forgot the donuts again it would seem.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Love the new shots Chad.


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> I definitely would've added the 'hand flash' shot to the premier release! lol  It's great!!


LOL Thanks Michael! 



Storm76 said:


> My favorite shots - awesomeness!


Thanks Jan! 



Shell said:


> Gorgeous pics! But you and feet...
> 
> Oh yeah, here's that coffee I owe you :coffee: Although, I forgot the donuts again it would seem.


Thanks Shell! I accept homemade muffins too! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Love the new shots Chad.


Cheers Chris! 

0.1 _Augacephalus_ sp.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## grayzone

:drool: very beautiful


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> :drool: very beautiful


Thanks! 

0.1 _Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone

Nice Chad, how big is she? I am in love with this sp. 
Do you by chance have a male as well? I read that the males of the sp. have even brighter whites/color contrasts to them. would be interesting to see GREAT photos of both. Maybe ventral too (but thats high hopes lol)


----------



## Storm76

Something I've always wondered since I've not researched into them much: What's the temperament of those dwarf T's like ritae etc. really? Skittish?


----------



## Eldric

You're doing great with these Chad! If you had it to do over again, would you still get the same camera or would you have gone with something else...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Storm76 said:


> Something I've always wondered since I've not researched into them much: What's the temperament of those dwarf T's like ritae etc. really? Skittish?


All the Cyriocosmus I've had (elegans, ritae and perezmilesi) were quite skittish, prone to bolting if disturbed. Not defensive, just fairly fast, and quick to run.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

Shell said:


> All the Cyriocosmus I've had (elegans, ritae and perezmilesi) were quite skittish, prone to bolting if disturbed. Not defensive, just fairly fast, and quick to run.


 ditto... well said


----------



## papilio

_NICE!_  The fantastic colors and contrast on that _C. ritae_ really make for some great shots, especially the macros!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> ditto...


Hehe because you've had one for a week? ;P

She's maybe 1.5" on a good day.

Jan, Shell answered your Q on the dot. Thanks Shell!

Thanks Beth! I would get the same, I haven't even started messing with this thing yet. 



papilio said:


> _NICE!_  The fantastic colors and contrast on that _C. ritae_ really make for some great shots, especially the macros!


Thanks Michael! 

Female _Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Wow, great series here Chad!!    Sweet shot of the spinnerets!  
The way you kept us zooming into the eyes I thought I was about to get pulled right down its pupil!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful versicolor and great photos, Chad! Those colors are gorgeous! Also what Shell & Steven said: Thanks! Maybe at some point I'm gonna get another dwarf, but my new T's will most likely arrive this friday... :biggrin: boy, that'll be FUN housing those 5 - actually honestly looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Love that last shot of the versicolor. Nice work, Chad!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Nice shots as usual Chad!!


----------



## hnyhny

Very very like!!!


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> Jan, Shell answered your Q on the dot. Thanks Shell!


No prob  I love Cyriocosmus, sold off all of mine last summer when we moved, but I had quite a few of them for a couple years. Time for some more I think...

Love the new pics! I am starting to worry about your foot fetish though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

LOVE the _A. versicolor_ shots pal, I need me a fresh male for the female I have!


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> Hehe because you've had one for a week? ;P
> 
> 
> Female _Avicularia versicolor_


HEY.. its been AT LEAST 2 :sarcasm: and yeah.. in the duration ive owned them, i have discovered what theyre all about. Unpacking the perezmilesi was real fun lol
Cyriocosmus are little sprinters for sure. My ritae builds real cool tunnels that it is quick to disappear into (until slamming into the prey) once its feeding time

Nice versi btw.. where the heck are these juruensis you speak of?


----------



## Shell

grayzone said:


> Unpacking the perezmilesi was real fun lol
> Cyriocosmus are little sprinters for sure.


Of all of the Cyriocosmus I have kept, I found perezmilesi was the easiest to deal with (with ritae right behind it). I found elegans to be the most "difficult", had them bolt out of enclosures more than once (always caught them, but they kept me on my toes). That's just my personal experience with this genus of course. "Difficult" also, when compared to other fast and/or skittish species really isn't that bad with Cyriocosmus, they're quick yeah, but nothing awful.

Sorry Chad, I really owe you donuts now for hijacking your pic thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

grayzone said:


> where the heck are these juruensis you speak of?


Yea Chad, don't make me grab one of your cameras and snap a few shots for you! You should never slack on a picture request.


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Wow, great series here Chad!!    Sweet shot of the spinnerets!
> The way you kept us zooming into the eyes I thought I was about to get pulled right down its pupil!!


Thanks Michael! Now with a few more tricks up my sleeve, I'm thinking of going back and taking a second look at that sess. 



Storm76 said:


> Beautiful versicolor and great photos, Chad! Those colors are gorgeous! Also what Shell & Steven said: Thanks! Maybe at some point I'm gonna get another dwarf, but my new T's will most likely arrive this friday... :biggrin: boy, that'll be FUN housing those 5 - actually honestly looking forward to it!


Thanks Jan! _Cyriocosmus_ are awesome! I would add at least one to your next order. You won't be dissapointed! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Love that last shot of the versicolor. Nice work, Chad!!


Thanks Jason! 



dactylus said:


> Nice shots as usual Chad!!


Thanks David! I can't wait for a photo sess at your place! 



hnyhny said:


> Very very like!!!


Thank you! 



Shell said:


> No prob  I love Cyriocosmus, sold off all of mine last summer when we moved, but I had quite a few of them for a couple years. Time for some more I think...
> 
> Love the new pics! I am starting to worry about your foot fetish though.


Yes Shell more! You are lucky to have access to many species! 



mcluskyisms said:


> LOVE the _A. versicolor_ shots pal, I need me a fresh male for the female I have!


Thanks Chris! I do too, this girl is fresh also! 


Shell said:


> Sorry Chad, I really owe you donuts now for hijacking your pic thread.


No worries, and coffee! 


grayzone said:


> Nice versi btw.. where the heck are these juruensis you speak of?





CEC said:


> Yea Chad, don't make me grab one of your cameras and snap a few shots for you! You should never slack on a picture request.


Hold your horses! I've been a tad busy but I did have Michael over last night.  Guess who was the subject of our shoot? 

_Avicularia juruensis_ 1.5" spiderling


























...and last but not least for Shell. 






Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Shell

Now I may not have a foot fetish like you do, but that is one sexy foot. You also seem to like butts...tarantula butts and feet...hmmm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

There they are!  Really wonderful shots Chad ... look just as good as on the LCD!!  

That 2nd one is especially outstanding!  


p.s.  Sorry, I didn't even notice before but that spinnerets shot is a fantastic image!!!    The lighting on it is amazing and the shallow DOF works perfectly here!
(and you know how much I love the cracked mud!  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Awesome shots of the Avicularia juruensis!!!! The quality of your pictures lately have been outstanding! Keep it up!!
Sorry for the picture post rush, speaking of, will you please post some new pictures of that stunning Psalmopoeus reduncus female that you said just molted. thankx


----------



## grayzone

Thanks for making the time for those pics Chad.. VERY NICE stuff.. i DID see them back in post 312 of this thread too (had to re read this whole thread... bummer:sarcasm::biggrin .. you werent lying about the yellow bands.. VERY cool characteristic they keep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

This species looks plain simply awesome! One day... *jealous*


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Now I may not have a foot fetish like you do, but that is one sexy foot. You also seem to like butts...tarantula butts and feet...hmmm.


Lol, you know it! There are three eye cluster shots there and I like to get other parts of the spiders. It just happens to be butts and feet. 



papilio said:


> There they are!  Really wonderful shots Chad ... look just as good as on the LCD!!
> 
> That 2nd one is especially outstanding!
> 
> 
> p.s.  Sorry, I didn't even notice before but that spinnerets shot is a fantastic image!!!    The lighting on it is amazing and the shallow DOF works perfectly here!
> (and you know how much I love the cracked mud!  )


Thanks Michael! Nothing compared to yours though! 



CEC said:


> Awesome shots of the Avicularia juruensis!!!! The quality of your pictures lately have been outstanding! Keep it up!!
> Sorry for the picture post rush, speaking of, will you please post some new pictures of that stunning Psalmopoeus reduncus female that you said just molted. thankx


Thanks Chase! No pics of her until she has been fed and rehoused. 



grayzone said:


> Thanks for making the time for those pics Chad.. VERY NICE stuff.. i DID see them back in post 312 of this thread too (had to re read this whole thread... bummer:sarcasm::biggrin .. you werent lying about the yellow bands.. VERY cool characteristic they keep


No problem, you just lucked out bc Michael an I had already planned a photo session and you guys just chose the subject. 



Storm76 said:


> This species looks plain simply awesome! One day... *jealous*


Get to finding one! 

I need to start going through my pics because I have a lot of them that I haven't really gone through and much less posted. 

first instar ---> second instar _Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Oh yeah, _love_ this image Chad!    Not just the incredible sight of the molting sling but the bokeh is fantastic!!  
... is that a larger sling I see hiding back there?   Pulcher colors all over the place!!  hehe


----------



## Storm76

Awesome shots! Regarding the A. juruensis: Once they're available again (and NOT WC) I'll see to it ... patience young padawan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Oh yeah, _love_ this image Chad!    Not just the incredible sight of the molting sling but the bokeh is fantastic!!
> ... is that a larger sling I see hiding back there?   Pulcher colors all over the place!!  hehe


Thanks Michael!  Yep, there were slings everywhere during this shot. ,



Storm76 said:


> Awesome shots! Regarding the A. juruensis: Once they're available again (and NOT WC) I'll see to it ... patience young padawan


Thanks Jan!  

Sexy swooshes 






_Heterscodra maculata_ .25" spiderling






0.1 _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ "hobby form" 











1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

Some more amazing shots Chad, really love the _Cyclosternum fasciatum_!!   _So_ many of yours I've never seen!  

Forgive me for being incredulous once more, but is _that_ the 2-inch _B. emilia_ as well??!  Such beauty, never tire of that one.


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful legs of that irminia...awesome shot, Chad! Get some full body shots of her, damn it


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I love the woolly looking H. mac sling!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Some more amazing shots Chad, really love the _Cyclosternum fasciatum_!!   _So_ many of yours I've never seen!
> 
> Forgive me for being incredulous once more, but is _that_ the 2-inch _B. emilia_ as well??!  Such beauty, never tire of that one.


Thanks Michael! All the spiders in the last post except the Hmac sling are April's. I took them in July sometime when I stopped by to drop off slings. I was just going through older photos and posting a few.  I did actually pick up the camera today though! 



Storm76 said:


> Beautiful legs of that irminia...awesome shot, Chad! Get some full body shots of her, damn it


I would but she isn't mine.  She's actually the grandmother of all the slings I hatched this year. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> I love the woolly looking H. mac sling!


Me too! Those little suckers are not easy to photograph! 


1.25" _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CEC

Best Psalmopoeus langenbucheri pictures I've ever seen and it is only a sling, Can't wait for them to mature.
Simply Awesome Chad!


----------



## advan

CEC said:


> Best Psalmopoeus langenbucheri pictures I've ever seen and it is only a sling, Can't wait for them to mature.
> Simply Awesome Chad!


Thanks! I can't either! 

2" _Avicularia_ sp. "amazonica"

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

Beautiful work Chad!   Especially nice to see your _amazonica_, will always be one of my favorites!  

Looks like you've gotten the DOF nailed down too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Gorgeous shots, I can't wait to see your pictures of the langenbucheri as adults!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

papilio said:


> Beautiful work Chad!   Especially nice to see your _amazonica_, will always be one of my favorites!


I fully agree, amazonica is my favorite Avicularia, thus why she shall be my first breeding project! hopefullyray:


----------



## Lenxx

I love to browse this tread, as the pics here are truly amazing...
I just lost my female A. amazonica yesterday to a bad molt, and am still so sad about that... and its a little comforting looking at your pics and the beauty they hold.

I have ordered a A. metalica now, and would love to see some pics of yours if you still have it?


----------



## Shell

I see a butt shot...but no feet. Who's lollygagging now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Great pictures once again, Chad. Personally, I think you played around a little too much with the contrast on the A. amazonica "butt shot" though?  Can't wait till my little P. langenbucheri grows bigger, really happy that I got that one! 
On a sidenote: A YT buddy of mine just acquired a 1.1 A. juruensis from the breeder that I asked 2 weeks ago regarding them, getting the answer they wouldn't be available. Guess he just reserved them for that other person...needless to say I'm quite annoyed about having been lied to. Oh well...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Ridiculous shots of the A. amazonica! Keep up the awesome work, Chad!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Beautiful work Chad!   Especially nice to see your _amazonica_, will always be one of my favorites!
> 
> Looks like you've gotten the DOF nailed down too!


Thanks Michael! 



jbm150 said:


> Gorgeous shots, I can't wait to see your pictures of the langenbucheri as adults!


Thanks Jeff! I can't wait either! 



Lenxx said:


> I love to browse this tread, as the pics here are truly amazing...
> I just lost my female A. amazonica yesterday to a bad molt, and am still so sad about that... and its a little comforting looking at your pics and the beauty they hold.
> 
> I have ordered a A. metalica now, and would love to see some pics of yours if you still have it?


I'm sorry to hear about your spider.  Don't give up! I do still have the _Avicularia metallica_ lady. I actually just got a boy for her!  I'll get pics of her up soon! 



Shell said:


> I see a butt shot...but no feet. Who's lollygagging now?


Sorry Shell! I'll get a foot shot or two in this time around! 



Storm76 said:


> Great pictures once again, Chad. Personally, I think you played around a little too much with the contrast on the A. amazonica "butt shot" though?  Can't wait till my little P. langenbucheri grows bigger, really happy that I got that one!
> On a sidenote: A YT buddy of mine just acquired a 1.1 A. juruensis from the breeder that I asked 2 weeks ago regarding them, getting the answer they wouldn't be available. Guess he just reserved them for that other person...needless to say I'm quite annoyed about having been lied to. Oh well...


Thanks Jan!? I didn't mess with contrast in that pic, I'm sorry I didn't live up to your standards last time around. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Ridiculous shots of the A. amazonica! Keep up the awesome work, Chad!


Thanks Jason! 

Well, I've been a little busy lately, but I have got a few shots these last few weeks. I did finally start pairing spiders again though. 


_Avicularia versicolor_















...for Shelly 







.75" _Ephebopus murinus_ spiderling







.75" _Poecilotheria rufilata_ spiderling

















Mature male _Ceratogyrus darlingi_

















1.75" _Avicularia minatrix_













































and another for the Arachnovixen.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## papilio

More excellent work Chad!  :worship:  I'll say it again, your photos just keep getting better and better, amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Awesome shots! Love the eye-hill ones...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Excellent photos Chad, I'm especially loving the _A. minatrix_ ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Chad, I believe your photos qualify as enabling tactics.  LOL  You've got me wanting to expand my Avicularia collection.  Love that C. darlingi, too!  Of course, one can never have too many baboons...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

CEC said:


> Best Psalmopoeus langenbucheri pictures I've ever seen and it is only a sling, Can't wait for them to mature.
> Simply Awesome Chad!


I agree, very, very nice job Chad!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

I'm in awe over the last set of pics, you always seem to out do yourself! I can tell your getting better and better with that camera!! Keep up the spectacular work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> More excellent work Chad!  :worship:  I'll say it again, your photos just keep getting better and better, amazing!


Thanks Michael! I don't know about getting better. LOL



Storm76 said:


> Awesome shots! Love the eye-hill ones...


Thanks Jan! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Excellent photos Chad, I'm especially loving the _A. minatrix_ ones.


Thanks Chris! 



Formerphobe said:


> Chad, I believe your photos qualify as enabling tactics.  LOL  You've got me wanting to expand my Avicularia collection.  Love that C. darlingi, too!  Of course, one can never have too many baboons...


LOL Joyce, is it working? 



dactylus said:


> I agree, very, very nice job Chad!!


Thanks David! Looking forward to shooting some of your spiders! 



CEC said:


> I'm in awe over the last set of pics, you always seem to out do yourself! I can tell your getting better and better with that camera!! Keep up the spectacular work!


Thanks bro! Here's a few shots of your new lady. 

Female _Avicularia_ sp. "amazonica"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrettG

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm amazonica....Great shots!


----------



## papilio

Spectacular images Chad!!!!!  Especially love the face through the setae.   Plus you've made up my mind for me ... next up is another _A. amazonica!_ 

My first was a consummate teddy-bear right up until his maturing molt -- then suddenly a 7-inch fiend!    (But still spectacularly beautiful, turned metallic navy blue!  )


----------



## Storm76

I think...yes...YOU DID IT AGAIN!  Awesome shot as usual, Chad! Lovely A. amazonica..


----------



## CEC

Sweet! And I didn't even have to ask. Thanks for taking a few snaps of her, she looks great under your lens! I love how she appears purple-ish in dim regular lighting, and your camera lighting picks up that majestic midnight blue, just awesome Chad!!


----------



## papilio

CEC said:


> Sweet! And I didn't even have to ask. Thanks for taking a few snaps of her, she looks great under your lens! I love how she appears purple-ish in dim regular lighting, and your camera lighting picks up that majestic midnight blue, just awesome Chad!!


So she's yours Chase??!  I wanna turn next!!!   PLEASE?????    

(And you're right ... some of Chad's very finest work!  :worship: )


----------



## PEIMike

ive been reading a ton of threads since joining, i cant stop looking at this one! i dont know how many times ive been all the way through!

FANTASTIC work!

Mike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC

papilio said:


> So she's yours Chase??!  I wanna turn next!!!   PLEASE?????
> 
> (And you're right ... some of Chad's very finest work!  :worship: )[/QUOTE\]
> 
> Yes, her and the two inch sling who has modeled for you before.
> 
> Any time Michael; I also have a suspected female Orphnaecus blue that I would like you to capture with your camera!
> 
> p.s. Thanks again, Chad, for all the help lately!!


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm amazonica....Great shots!


Thanks Brett! 



papilio said:


> Spectacular images Chad!!!!!  Especially love the face through the setae.   Plus you've made up my mind for me ... next up is another _A. amazonica!_
> 
> My first was a consummate teddy-bear right up until his maturing molt -- then suddenly a 7-inch fiend!    (But still spectacularly beautiful, turned metallic navy blue!  )


Thanks Michael! I like that shot too, I wish I had the same without the setae in the way! 



Storm76 said:


> I think...yes...YOU DID IT AGAIN!  Awesome shot as usual, Chad! Lovely A. amazonica..


Thanks Jan! 



CEC said:


> Sweet! And I didn't even have to ask. Thanks for taking a few snaps of her, she looks great under your lens! I love how she appears purple-ish in dim regular lighting, and your camera lighting picks up that majestic midnight blue, just awesome Chad!!


Thanks! I had a few shots were the lighting really brought out an awesome electric blue on her, sadly none were in focus! 



papilio said:


> (And you're right ... some of Chad's very finest work!  :worship: )


I don't know about that! 



PEIMike said:


> ive been reading a ton of threads since joining, i cant stop looking at this one! i dont know how many times ive been all the way through!
> 
> FANTASTIC work!
> 
> Mike


Thanks for taking the time Mike! 



CEC said:


> Thanks again, Chad, for all the help lately!!


No problem.  Here's one I forgot to post of that last lady. 







This little guy is the winner of my experimental _P. cambridgei_ communal. It took 2 months to go from 10 to 1.

Juvenile male _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_






_Avicularia metallica_






Mature male _Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Awesome C. ritae shot, Chad! I'm surprised the little bugger sat still long enough to get those even!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Very nice pic of her spinnerets but the pic of the A. metallica pairing is my favorite; I hope she lays another good sac for ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Really nice stuff man! I'm not much interested in Avic's, but your pics make me want them lol

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Awesome C. ritae shot, Chad! I'm surprised the little bugger sat still long enough to get those even!


Thanks Jan, he ran around for a bit then settled down. 



CEC said:


> Very nice pic of her spinnerets but the pic of the A. metallica pairing is my favorite; I hope she lays another good sac for ya!


Thanks me too! 



Philth said:


> Really nice stuff man! I'm not much interested in Avic's, but your pics make me want them lol
> 
> Later, Tom


LOL Thanks Tom! 



A few shots from April's collection. 

Female _Haplopelma_ sp.
























Juvenile male _Acanthoscurria brocklehursti_




































.5" _Tapinauchenius gigas_ spiderling






1" _Poecilotheria rufilata_ spiderling






Female _Tapinauchenius plumipes_


















....and David's female _Nhandu coloratovillosus_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AprilH

Wow! That T. gigas pic turned out amazing! Mine are blurry...  
The other pics are very good also, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Getting tougher and tougher to come up with any new words for you Chad!  lol  Your work is becoming simply sublime.  :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Great New Pics! Really like April's Haplopelma, That is a mean looking T. 
Definition of Dana's Nightmare!


----------



## Storm76

Awesome shots and closeup! You two (Michael & you) really fight for the 1st place, aren't ya?  Kidding aside, both of you just take breath-taking shots of T's, it's always great to check on new pictures in your threads! :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Wow man, great shots of the T. plumipes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix

:O
Wow it took me forever to go through this whole thread.... -.-'

HOWEVER...

Well worth it! You have a beautiful collection! And I rather enjoy your photography. 

Thanks for the eye candy!

Fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

I'm going to sound like a broken record here, Chad but awesome new pictures! More feet and butts I see.  Love the ritae pics especially, makes me miss all my cyriocosmus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Nice, nice, nice photos Chad!!  Thanks for sharing these!

I really dig April's female Haplopelma too!!!  Beautiful!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Chad...you take some awesome pictures.  That is all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

opiate said:


> Wow! That T. gigas pic turned out amazing! Mine are blurry...
> The other pics are very good also, of course.


Thanks April! Definitely a hard little one to get a pic of! 



papilio said:


> Getting tougher and tougher to come up with any new words for you Chad!  lol  Your work is becoming simply sublime.  :worship:


LOL Thanks Michael! 



CEC said:


> Great New Pics! Really like April's Haplopelma, That is a mean looking T.
> Definition of Dana's Nightmare!


Definitely an intimidating spider! She's at least 6" if not more! 



Storm76 said:


> Awesome shots and closeup! You two (Michael & you) really fight for the 1st place, aren't ya?  Kidding aside, both of you just take breath-taking shots of T's, it's always great to check on new pictures in your threads! :laugh:


Thanks Jan! I can't compete with Michael, his shots are on a whole other level! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow man, great shots of the T. plumipes!


Thanks Jason! 



InvertFix said:


> :O
> Wow it took me forever to go through this whole thread.... -.-'
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> Well worth it! You have a beautiful collection! And I rather enjoy your photography.
> 
> Thanks for the eye candy!
> 
> Fix


Thanks Ms. Fix for taking the time! 



Shell said:


> I'm going to sound like a broken record here, Chad but awesome new pictures! More feet and butts I see.  Love the ritae pics especially, makes me miss all my cyriocosmus.


Thanks Shell! You are lucky enough to have access to many _Cyriocosmus_ up there. I think you should get some, I don't know why you wouldn't!  



dactylus said:


> Nice, nice, nice photos Chad!!  Thanks for sharing these!
> 
> I really dig April's female Haplopelma too!!!  Beautiful!
> 
> David


Thanks David! 



Shrike said:


> Chad...you take some awesome pictures.  That is all.


LOL Thanks Matt! These are all on the same camera and lens you have!  Besides I have tried going out in the field to get shots like you do on your "field trips". It's a whole different ball game without the semi-controlled environment! Your shots are awesome!  


Female _Poecilotheria miranda_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Wow! Beautiful pictures. I love the Avics, and the last pictures of that poeci are amazing. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Shell

Lol Chad, I've had many Cyriocosmus, just sold them off is all. Maybe one day I will pick up some more, but for now Im not buying new spiders, not enough time to look after what I already have.


----------



## Storm76

LOVING the shots of the eyehill !


----------



## papilio

Wonderful shots Chad, you captured her beauty perfectly!    I love poecis with dark chelicerae!


----------



## advan

FoxtheLviola said:


> Wow! Beautiful pictures. I love the Avics, and the last pictures of that poeci are amazing. Can't wait to see more pics!


Thanks! 



Shell said:


> Lol Chad, I've had many Cyriocosmus, just sold them off is all. Maybe one day I will pick up some more, but for now Im not buying new spiders, not enough time to look after what I already have.


You have room for a few, they take up barely any space. 



Storm76 said:


> LOVING the shots of the eyehill !


Thanks Jan! 



papilio said:


> Wonderful shots Chad, you captured her beauty perfectly!    I love poecis with dark chelicerae!


Thanks Michael! 

Female _Selenocosmia arndsti_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## papilio

Oh My!    Pretty spectacular Chad, both spider and photos!  

p.s. Beautiful foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Quite the friendly girl considering her species obviously


----------



## PEIMike

fantastic pets!
also great photo work!

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Room yes, time no. Love the arndsti pics!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Oh My!    Pretty spectacular Chad, both spider and photos!
> 
> p.s. Beautiful foot.


Thanks Michael! I'm damn happy with her! Thanks Jeff!  



Storm76 said:


> Quite the friendly girl considering her species obviously


She wasn't defensive at all. Just wanted to run the whole time. I'm happy I was able to at least to get a few shots. 



PEIMike said:


> fantastic pets!
> also great photo work!
> 
> thanks


Thanks Mike! 



Shell said:


> Room yes, time no. Love the arndsti pics!


Once your() done lollygagging, order a few! 

_Tapinauchenius plumipes_






_Cyriocosmus ritae_






April's big girl.  
_Lampropelma violaceopes_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BrettG

Damn that is a sexy spider Chad.. I need to track one down!(arndsti)
And of course everyhting else looks great too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AprilH

Ooh, that S. arndsti is pretty! I'm not too familiar with the species, but I wouldn't mind getting one myself someday. 
I wish the L. violaceopes had cooperated a little better. I wanted good pics of her all stretched out, since she's freshly molted (and still chunky).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Nice new photos! The shots of the new lady (S. arndsti) came out great! I would like a C. ritae & a T. plumipes, soo... good luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Great pairing pics, Chad! And really love the Lampropelma...looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe

Glad to see the P. miranda got there safe and sound. She looks great! I also love those shots of the S. arndsti, they are such a gorgeous species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola

That L. violaceopes is just stunning! The last picture of the iridescent blue on her foot pad is awesome.


----------



## papilio

Beautiful shots!  Another from Jeff, or is this your or April's?  

p.s. Some great calendar shots!


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> Damn that is a sexy spider Chad.. I need to track one down!(arndsti)
> And of course everyhting else looks great too!


Thanks Brett! She is gorgeous! 



opiate said:


> Ooh, that S. arndsti is pretty! I'm not too familiar with the species, but I wouldn't mind getting one myself someday.
> I wish the L. violaceopes had cooperated a little better. I wanted good pics of her all stretched out, since she's freshly molted (and still chunky).


Thanks April! We should try again when she's in a better mood, preferably before she is paired. 



CEC said:


> Nice new photos! The shots of the new lady (S. arndsti) came out great! I would like a C. ritae & a T. plumipes, soo... good luck!


Thanks Chase! but you should wish April and Brett good luck on the _T. plumipes_! 



Storm76 said:


> Great pairing pics, Chad! And really love the Lampropelma...looks amazing!


Thanks Jan! You should see how long her legs are! 



jayefbe said:


> Glad to see the P. miranda got there safe and sound. She looks great! I also love those shots of the S. arndsti, they are such a gorgeous species.


Thanks Josh! They're both gorgeous! 



FoxtheLviola said:


> That L. violaceopes is just stunning! The last picture of the iridescent blue on her foot pad is awesome.


Thanks! 



papilio said:


> Beautiful shots!  Another from Jeff, or is this your or April's?
> 
> p.s. Some great calendar shots!


Thanks Michael! If you read before the species name, above the photos, it might answer your question! hehe 


_Aphonopelma_ cf "burica"

























_Hapalopus_ sp. "Colombia" Large











































_Cyriocosmus elegans_

























_Cyriocosmus ritae_







_Cyriocosmus bertae_






(sending Shell subliminal photos)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Thanks Michael! If you read before the species name, above the photos, it might answer your question! hehe


Ahhhh ... _NOW_ I get it!  hehe  :worship:


----------



## Storm76

AWESOME pics, Chad! That Cyriocosmus sling is SO tiny...way smaller than my E. sp. "red" even....also, your Hapalopus sp. "Colombia" Large was getting slightly annoyed on one of those pics?


----------



## papilio

Remarkable Chad, def some of your all-time best work.   And such magnificent spiders!

Uhm, new lens by any chance??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Nice Hapalopus pics!! I especially love the bum shot with the webbing. They are such fun spiders to take pics of aren't they?! I need the babies to get bigger so my camera will pick them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Hmmmmm.  Many nice new shots since I last checked in.  Great work.  

A female Selenocosmia arndsti!!!!!!  I did NOT know that you had that new beauty.  That is definitely a species that I need to add to my collection.  Beautiful spider.  Let me know if you get a line on any S. arndsti spiderlings!  I need that species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> AWESOME pics, Chad! That Cyriocosmus sling is SO tiny...way smaller than my E. sp. "red" even....also, your Hapalopus sp. "Colombia" Large was getting slightly annoyed on one of those pics?


Yep, tiny little thing. I'm going to hand one off to Michael to get some pics with his micro scope. 



papilio said:


> Remarkable Chad, def some of your all-time best work.   And such magnificent spiders!
> 
> Uhm, new lens by any chance??


Thanks Michael! Hehe Nope, not a new lens. Maybe soon.... 



Shell said:


> Nice Hapalopus pics!! I especially love the bum shot with the webbing. They are such fun spiders to take pics of aren't they?! I need the babies to get bigger so my camera will pick them up.


Thanks Shell! Yep he was something else to say the least! 



dactylus said:


> Hmmmmm.  Many nice new shots since I last checked in.  Great work.
> 
> A female Selenocosmia arndsti!!!!!!  I did NOT know that you had that new beauty.  That is definitely a species that I need to add to my collection.  Beautiful spider.  Let me know if you get a line on any S. arndsti spiderlings!  I need that species!


Thanks David! Yep I took advantage of Jeff selling off some of his awesome collection! I would love some slings too! 

_Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma"



















_Iridopelma hirsutum_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

Very nice new shots, Chad! Great colors on that MM   Your female looks like she has a food fetish, too there, yes ?


----------



## Eldric

Awesome shots Chad! If you had it to do over, would you have picked up the same camera? If not, which would you get...? 

My M. lambertoni molted last night. I guess it's confirmed that I have 2 ladies now. Want to try getting some shots of her while she's that steel blue color...?

Still Jealous of some of your newer adds...


----------



## CEC

That Iridopelma is look'n good. Pictures are great, as always. 
Good luck to you guys on the Pampho. pairings!:biggrin:


----------



## MarkmD

amazing pics and love the T's.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Gorgeous Pamphos and hirsutum!


----------



## BrettG

Damn we must be hard up for moderation around here!!!!  j/k 
Great new round of pics,really digging the phampho!!!


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Very nice new shots, Chad! Great colors on that MM   Your female looks like she has a food fetish, too there, yes ?


Thanks Jan! Actually none of the _Pamphobeteus_ are mine. They all are on loan from local friends. 



bethr said:


> Awesome shots Chad! If you had it to do over, would you have picked up the same camera? If not, which would you get...?
> 
> My M. lambertoni molted last night. I guess it's confirmed that I have 2 ladies now. Want to try getting some shots of her while she's that steel blue color...?
> 
> Still Jealous of some of your newer adds...


Thanks Beth! I might have upgraded a step but am not regretting the purchase at all. I am just ready to see what it can do with a real flash and dedicated macro lens. 



CEC said:


> That Iridopelma is look'n good. Pictures are great, as always.
> Good luck to you guys on the Pampho. pairings!:biggrin:


Thanks Chase! 



MarkmD said:


> amazing pics and love the T's.


Thanks! Me too! 



freedumbdclxvi said:


> Gorgeous Pamphos and hirsutum!


Thanks! 



BrettG said:


> Damn we must be hard up for moderation around here!!!!  j/k
> Great new round of pics,really digging the phampho!!!


Thanks Brett! Got a few more shots of one of the ladies. 


_Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma"

























_Avicularia diversipes_













_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Two _tremendous_ series here Chad!    The _Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma" is, in her own way, nearly as stunning as the male.    Nice to see the _I. mira_ again.
Those pairing photos ... what an incredible contrast of colors!!  One of the most handsome couples there is I'd say.  And glad to see my good friend the _I. hirsutum!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Piperwillow

advan said:


> A. versicolor  "Pacific"  molted last week and got a new home. here are some before and after pics.


What a gorgeous versi, and I love the name "Pacific"!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Gorgeous A. diversipes and I. mira, Chad! *wants*  You can send them over (with LAG please, 24hrs delivery as usual), kthxbye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

LOL Jan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Very nice shots Chad!  I love the Pampho posterior...

How large is that I. mira?  Male or female?


----------



## CEC

I. mira and Pampho. lady look amazing! Great photography as well!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Two _tremendous_ series here Chad!    The _Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma" is, in her own way, nearly as stunning as the male.    Nice to see the _I. mira_ again.
> Those pairing photos ... what an incredible contrast of colors!!  One of the most handsome couples there is I'd say.  And glad to see my good friend the _I. hirsutum!_


Thanks Michael! They are a good looking couple! 



Piperwillow said:


> What a gorgeous versi, and I love the name "Pacific"!!


Thank you! She was named by a friend. i have too many to go through and name. hehe 



Storm76 said:


> Gorgeous A. diversipes and I. mira, Chad! *wants*  You can send them over (with LAG please, 24hrs delivery as usual), kthxbye


Ha! You're the one in the tarantula country! 



dactylus said:


> Very nice shots Chad!  I love the Pampho posterior...
> 
> How large is that I. mira?  Male or female?


Thanks David! I forgot to get a look at the vent of the _I. mira_ when I had it out! Whoops! 



CEC said:


> I. mira and Pampho. lady look amazing! Great photography as well!


Thanks Chase! 

Here's a few from this last week. 

_Avicularia metallica_ .25" fangs


















_Cyriocosmus ritae_






Mature male _Psalmopoeus pulcher_






Mature male _Tapinauchenius latipes_
























Mature male _Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma"












_Cyriocosmus elegans_ .25" spiderling
























_Ephebopus murinus_ 1" spiderling






























_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife" .5" spiderling


















_Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Shell

Ok, they're all great but that 3rd fang pic....wow! :clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

I fully agree with Shell - you've outdone yourself with those fang-shots, Chad! Awesome, work!


----------



## AprilH

Hmm, that C. elegans sling has a little extra junk in her trunk.  ha ha
Great shots! Roughly how many regalis were there?


----------



## Eldric

advan said:


>


These are my faves from this last batch. LOVING the webbing shot though - would love more with a bit more web to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Everyone's right Chad, _incredible_ post!!    And those fang shots are masterful, so difficult to do well.  That first one Beth posted, staggeringly perfect!


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> Ok, they're all great but that 3rd fang pic....wow! :clap:


Thanks Shell! 



Storm76 said:


> I fully agree with Shell - you've outdone yourself with those fang-shots, Chad! Awesome, work!


Thanks Jan! 



opiate said:


> Hmm, that C. elegans sling has a little extra junk in her trunk.  ha ha
> Great shots!


Thanks Petri! All it takes is two small crickets at the size of that little thing! hehe 



bethr said:


> These are my faves from this last batch. LOVING the webbing shot though - would love more with a bit more web to it.


Thanks Beth! I just need have a photo sess during feeding to get more webbing, maybe soon! 



papilio said:


> Everyone's right Chad, _incredible_ post!!    And those fang shots are masterful, so difficult to do well.  That first one Beth posted, staggeringly perfect!


Thanks Michael! It would have been easier with a stand! 

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_






_Tapinauchenius latipes_






Sub-adult male _Heterothele villosella_






























_Avicularia aurantiaca_ 1.5" spiderling

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Great shots Chad, I love the first one of the _A. aurantiaca!_


----------



## Storm76

Wonderful pictures, as usual!  Guess you're gonna have some more P. pulcher and T. latipes hopefully soon


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Great shots Chad, I love the first one of the _A. aurantiaca!_


Thanks Michael! I love that shot too! 



Storm76 said:


> Wonderful pictures, as usual!  Guess you're gonna have some more P. pulcher and T. latipes hopefully soon


Thanks Jan! Pedipalps crossed! 

0.1 _Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Alltheworld601

okay, officially, please come over and take pictures of my spiders.  I will pay you in...idk, whatcha want?  A spider?    I'll throw in a few beers and a 3-year-old and we'll call it good? 

edit:
I could also pay you in money, if that's, you know, preferable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Man that pulcher is beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Great looking lady you have there, Chad! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## persistent

Most epic thread  
I've used this thread a couple of times already to help show non-enthusiasts the beauty of tarantulas. With succes I might add. At the very least it helps them understand one of the reasons why we like em so much and makes them less hostile towards the hobby in general.
Keep em comin 




advan said:


>


Also, This makes my think of orang oetans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Ya know, my feelings would not be hurt in the slightest if one of my P. pulchers ended up looking like that...  She is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

I can't believe you have the time to take so many excellent photos Chad!   lol  Great foot shots, unbelievable DOF too!


----------



## CEC

Nice Pics and the new lady looks great!


----------



## dactylus

Nicely done Chad!


----------



## grayzone

wow Chad.. still knockin em dead with this thread ..
Its like Christmas came early when i looked at all ive missed out on.. Very cool stuff. Love the P. platty shots, and the ritae pairing, and the ewls, and .. well.. basically EVERYTHING in this thread


----------



## advan

Alltheworld601 said:


> okay, officially, please come over and take pictures of my spiders.  I will pay you in...idk, whatcha want?  A spider?    I'll throw in a few beers and a 3-year-old and we'll call it good?


I do accept beer! How'd you know? Imported and in a green bottle preferably. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Man that pulcher is beautiful!!!


Thanks Jason! She is! 



Storm76 said:


> Great looking lady you have there, Chad! :biggrin:


Thanks Jan! 



persistent said:


> Most epic thread
> I've used this thread a couple of times already to help show non-enthusiasts the beauty of tarantulas. With succes I might add. At the very least it helps them understand one of the reasons why we like em so much and makes them less hostile towards the hobby in general.
> Keep em comin


Thanks you very much! 



Formerphobe said:


> Ya know, my feelings would not be hurt in the slightest if one of my P. pulchers ended up looking like that...  She is gorgeous!


They will, don't worry! 



papilio said:


> I can't believe you have the time to take so many excellent photos Chad!   lol  Great foot shots, unbelievable DOF too!


Barely! Hehe Thanks Michael! 



CEC said:


> Nice Pics and the new lady looks great!


Thanks Chase!



dactylus said:


> Nicely done Chad!


Thanks David! 



grayzone said:


> wow Chad.. still knockin em dead with this thread ..
> Its like Christmas came early when i looked at all ive missed out on.. Very cool stuff. Love the P. platty shots, and the ritae pairing, and the ewls, and .. well.. basically EVERYTHING in this thread


Thanks Steven! 

0.1 _Poecilotheria ornata_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

'Bout time Chad!!  hehe
Gorgeous shots, btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Wow, Beautiful P. ornata photography!! She is stunning!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

she IS a beautiful girl.. i love the black around the ornata eye cluster.. makes them look menacing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> 'Bout time Chad!!  hehe
> Gorgeous shots, btw.





CEC said:


> Wow, Beautiful P. ornata photography!! She is stunning!!!





grayzone said:


> she IS a beautiful girl.. i love the black around the ornata eye cluster.. makes them look menacing


Thanks guys! 

A few randoms. 

_Encyocratella olivacea_






_Grammostola pulchripes_






_Phormictopes cancerides_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

That's one mean looking ornata  Really like the E. olivacea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

I really need to get myself an olivacea.


----------



## papilio

WOW, how'd you get that lighting??!


----------



## icemanx2

A few randoms. 

_Grammostola pulchripes_






G. pulchripes with mohawk. nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> That's one mean looking ornata  Really like the E. olivacea...


Thanks Jan! I think you should get one! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> I really need to get myself an olivacea.


Same goes to you! 



papilio said:


> WOW, how'd you get that lighting??!


I was just messing around with some photos one night while my interweb was down. hehe 



icemanx2 said:


> G. pulchripes with mohawk. nice


Thanks! 

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_ .5" spiderling

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## papilio

Sweet photos Chad!    You really nailed the eyes!

Looking forward to getting mine.  


p.s.  You're making me think I need to buy another reversing ring for my kit lens!!  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

Wow....Just wow...Hope you guys enjoy em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

BrettG said:


> Wow....Just wow...Hope you guys enjoy em.


Thanks Brett, I'm getting one too!


----------



## Storm76

Great shots! Love the eyehill one..., but the foot shot is very nice, too!

Temperament-wise...to what can you compare E. olivacea ?


----------



## lagomorphette

*speechless* These pics are awesome!!! Nice work!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

Nice work bringing out the beauty in a very underrated _Psalmopoeus!_ (That one's mine, right?  )


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Sweet photos Chad!    You really nailed the eyes!
> 
> Looking forward to getting mine.
> 
> 
> p.s.  You're making me think I need to buy another reversing ring for my kit lens!!  lol


Thanks Michael! I think your doing just fine with your lens! 



BrettG said:


> Wow....Just wow...Hope you guys enjoy em.


Thanks again Brett! 



Storm76 said:


> Great shots! Love the eyehill one..., but the foot shot is very nice, too!
> 
> Temperament-wise...to what can you compare E. olivacea ?


Thanks Jan, think OBT. 



lagomorphette said:


> *speechless* These pics are awesome!!! Nice work!!!





Trogdora said:


> Nice work bringing out the beauty in a very underrated _Psalmopoeus!_ (That one's mine, right?  )


Thanks ladies!  

Juvenile female _Lampropelma violaceopes_


















Female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

Thanks for the info, Chad! Guess I'll pass on the olivacea for a while then  Awesome looking P. cam lady! Did you have to buy her over with a cricket in order to take the shots?


----------



## Kungfujoe

Amazing pics..


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Thanks for the info, Chad! Guess I'll pass on the olivacea for a while then  Awesome looking P. cam lady! Did you have to buy her over with a cricket in order to take the shots?


Just go for it. If you can handle _Psalmopoeus_, you can handle these. 



Kungfujoe said:


> Amazing pics..


Thanks! 

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_






_Psalmopoeus pulcher_






_Avicularia diversipes_






_Monocentropus balfouri_






























_Avicularia juruensis_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Man Chad, my 'WOW' gets louder with each new post.    Astonishing work here, really!

p.s.  Really nice to see our _A. juruensis_ again!  And you're really making me psyched about getting those balfouris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

At first glance that really looked like A.minatrix....!!


----------



## CEC

Nice new photos! I like the models you chose!



BrettG said:


> At first glance that really looked like A.minatrix....!!


At that size, they really do, don't they!


----------



## Storm76

LOVE that A. juruensis...so jealous! 

Might give it a try at some point with the olivacea...after all, I have a couple fimbriatus and a subfusca here...hmmm


----------



## concrete

Amazing shots! I'm sure it's been asked before but what camera and lens do you use and what settings (mode, shutter speed, aperture, ISO, etc)?


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Man Chad, my 'WOW' gets louder with each new post.    Astonishing work here, really!
> 
> p.s.  Really nice to see our _A. juruensis_ again!  And you're really making me psyched about getting those balfouris!


Thanks Michael! The _A. juruensis_ just molted and finally hit 2"! See how big the rump is? That is without a meal. 



BrettG said:


> At first glance that really looked like A.minatrix....!!


They do! 



CEC said:


> Nice new photos! I like the models you chose!


Thanks! 



Storm76 said:


> LOVE that A. juruensis...so jealous!


Thanks Jan! 



concrete said:


> Amazing shots! I'm sure it's been asked before but what camera and lens do you use and what settings (mode, shutter speed, aperture, ISO, etc)?


Thank you!  I'm using a Nikon D3100 with the 18-55mm kit lens. For the full body shots of spiders 2" or bigger, the lens is normally used at 55mm. The mode is always in manual(as well as focusing), SS at 1/200, aperture varies upon size of spider. ISO is always at 200. On board pop up flash is normally used w/TTL.

       For the macro photos I just use a reverse ring that literally reverses the lens. With this set up, the lens is no longer communicating with the camera. Because of this I have to literally hold the aperture open to use it. So a lot of the time my fingers are only an inch or so away from the subject. Not too bad with _Avicularia_, but is a little nerve racking when shooting threat poses with a mad spider that's dripping venom!  I can't tell you exactly what the aperture is set at because it's anyone's guess but I would guess at F16+. To get the best DOF you need that aperture to be as closed as possible. 

      With the pop up flash and the reverse lens I can only use it in one position. The pop up can't wrap around the front of the lens to light up the subject. To over come that I use a bracket and external flash in slave mode. The pop up flash's intensity(power) is turned all the way down, to just trigger the external flash. 

Here's my setup with the flash bracket(w/ flash and diffuser), lens reversed and the subject of the next photo shoot. 






and a special thanks to Michael for all the help! 

---------- Post added 12-02-2012 at 07:53 PM ----------

.....and the subject.

_Avicularia versicolor_ 1.5" spiderling

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

... a louder 'Wow'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

Absolutely amazing... im tired of POSTING in this thread, as i feel im becoming redundant. I will never get tired of BROWSING this thread however   You are a great photographer Chad. You (and a few other members) have definitely inspired me to spend some bucks on a good starter camera and practice... just waiting for the holidays to be over to get going.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Hehe, cute little versi! And nice that the juruensis molted!


----------



## Formerphobe

> I'm using a Nikon D3100 with the 18-55mm kit lens... the lens is normally used at 55mm. The mode is always in manual(as well as focusing), SS at 1/200, aperture varies upon size of spider. ISO is always at 200. On board pop up flash is normally used w/TTL.
> 
> For the macro photos I just use a reverse ring that literally reverses the lens. With this set up, the lens is no longer communicating with the camera. Because of this I have to literally hold the aperture open to use it. I can't tell you exactly what the aperture is set at because it's anyone's guess but I would guess at F16+. To get the best DOF you need that aperture to be as closed as possible.
> 
> With the pop up flash and the reverse lens I can only use it in one position. The pop up can't wrap around the front of the lens to light up the subject. To over come that I use a bracket and external flash in slave mode. The pop up flash's intensity(power) is turned all the way down, to just trigger the external flash.


Okay, I caught some of that before my eyes started glazing over... ::
I did get the part about fingers within tagging distance of fangs.  Heck, I'm already doing that with my cell phone and flashlight.  :laugh:
My Nikon sumpthin-or-nuther, and a thingy that goes on the pop up flash should be arriving in the next day or two.  Then I'll be yelling for help.  :biggrin:
Great pics, as always, Chad!  Love the eye shot on that versi!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> ... a louder 'Wow'


LOL Thanks Michael! 



grayzone said:


> Absolutely amazing... im tired of POSTING in this thread, as i feel im becoming redundant. I will never get tired of BROWSING this thread however   You are a great photographer Chad. You (and a few other members) have definitely inspired me to spend some bucks on a good starter camera and practice... just waiting for the holidays to be over to get going.


Thanks Steven, it's defiantly worth it! 



Storm76 said:


> Hehe, cute little versi! And nice that the juruensis molted!


Thanks Jan! 



Formerphobe said:


> Okay, I caught some of that before my eyes started glazing over... ::
> I did get the part about fingers within tagging distance of fangs.  Heck, I'm already doing that with my cell phone and flashlight.  :laugh:
> My Nikon sumpthin-or-nuther, and a thingy that goes on the pop up flash should be arriving in the next day or two.  Then I'll be yelling for help.  :biggrin:
> Great pics, as always, Chad!  Love the eye shot on that versi!


Congrats on the new camera! Just keep tinkering with it! Feel free to ask any q's but I suppose Michael's already on speedial.  hehe.

MinnVerts meet up 12-8-12

Got to see a few nice spiders and also got a new lens from Michael. So please bare with me while I figure this thing out. Here's a few pics from the meet up.

Michael's _Poecilotheria subfusca_










































Jeni's _Harpactira marksi_
























Chase's _Avicularia_ sp. "amazonica"
























April's MM _Phormictopus cancerides_

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## CEC

NICE!!:drool: Glad the pic sesh was a success. The new lens really enhances the sharpness.


----------



## Kungfujoe

Awesome shots as always.


----------



## Storm76

Lovely pictures once again, Chad! You're getting better and better with that new equip obviously! Especially love that one shot of the P. subfusca claws looking like as if a rainbow reflection is in them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I love that marksi!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Man, that last group of shots are fantastic.  I think you really got the lighting down to a T. No pun intended. What a gorgeous P. subfusca!!!!!


----------



## macbaffo

you really caught the moment with the webbing pic! great shot!


----------



## papilio

Gorgeous shots, every one!    That translucent claw is classic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

CEC said:


> NICE!!:drool: Glad the pic sesh was a success. The new lens really enhances the sharpness.


Thanks, I'm liking it so far! 



Kungfujoe said:


> Awesome shots as always.


Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> Lovely pictures once again, Chad! You're getting better and better with that new equip obviously! Especially love that one shot of the P. subfusca claws looking like as if a rainbow reflection is in them


Thanks Jan! I really like that shot too. 



freedumbdclxvi said:


> I love that marksi!


Agreed! Gorgeous spider! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Man, that last group of shots are fantastic.  I think you really got the lighting down to a T. No pun intended. What a gorgeous P. subfusca!!!!!


Thanks Jason! She is indeed! 



macbaffo said:


> you really caught the moment with the webbing pic! great shot!


Thanks! 



papilio said:


> Gorgeous shots, every one!    That translucent claw is classic!!


Thanks Michael! 

Sub adult male _Avicularia juruensis_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silberrücken

*Chad, very very nice photos... I always enjoy looking at them. :wink:*


----------



## papilio

What a great series, really nice Chad!     Hmmm ... that foot sure looks familiar ...


----------



## advan

Silberrücken said:


> *Chad, very very nice photos... I always enjoy looking at them. :wink:*


Thanks! I'm glad you like them! 



papilio said:


> What a great series, really nice Chad!     Hmmm ... that foot sure looks familiar ...


Thanks Michael! I don't believe you have seen that spider yet(it's Chase's). 


_Poecilotheria regalis_












_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Wow, NICE regalis!!   
Yeah, I knew that was Chase's larger one ... but it still has much the same appearance as the one we shot I think.  Beautiful T!  

p.s.  Looks like you shot the regalis @ about f/22, would that be close?  Nice DOF.

p.p.s.  Congrats on the GBB sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

AWESOME new photos!! Great to see the GBB sac, well done and good luck! Any activity with the other GBB girl?


----------



## Storm76

I'm -so- jealous on the juruensis, Chad! Really need to see to get a pair of those...


----------



## Alltheworld601

That little poeci sling is *adorable*.


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Wow, NICE regalis!!
> Yeah, I knew that was Chase's larger one ... but it still has much the same appearance as the one we shot I think.  Beautiful T!
> 
> p.s.  Looks like you shot the regalis @ about f/22, would that be close?  Nice DOF.
> 
> p.p.s.  Congrats on the GBB sac!


Thanks Michael! I don't remember what setting it was at when I shot the _P.regalis_ nymphs. You're in the neighborhood, if not dead on though! 



CEC said:


> AWESOME new photos!! Great to see the GBB sac, well done and good luck! Any activity with the other GBB girl?


Thanks Chase!  Still waiting on the other girl.......



Storm76 said:


> I'm -so- jealous on the juruensis, Chad! Really need to see to get a pair of those...


Keep lookin'! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> That little poeci sling is *adorable*.


They are! Pretty fuzzy first instars! 



Here's a few randoms. 


_Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma"












_Ephebopus cyanognathus_






_Orphnaecus_ sp. "Panay"






and some sets.

_Avicularia diversipes_











































_Avicularia versicolor_










































....and some new slings from Jason. 

_Cyriopagopus_ sp. "Sumatran tiger" .75" spiderling

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silberrücken

*Stunning photos as always, Chad! Great work! :biggrin:*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

YAY! Fluffballs!  Love that diversipes


----------



## Shrike

You take some great pictures Chad.  I'm really liking the reduncus and cambridgei shots!


----------



## grayzone

very cool sumatran tigers...they will definitely make some beautiful photos in this thread. trying to acquire some myself. placing my order with him as soon as christmas passes and i see where im at financially 
How big are those things currently?


----------



## papilio

All shots are great work Chad!    I especially am partial to the C. "Sumatran Tigers, very much like my C. schoedtei ... in a molt or two they develop such a beautiful smooth carpace texture!  I'm going to try shooting my freshly molted schiodtei tonight followed by the "Sumatran Tigers".

p.s.   VERY cool E. cyanognathus shot!!


----------



## dactylus

WOW!!  I really dig the subfusca shots, the diversipes shots, actually, all of the shots!!  Nice work!

Congrats on the GBB sac.  I see some new slings in my future!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Excellent shots of the C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"!  I can't wait till I'm able to perform the magic that you and Michael do with your cameras!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Silberrücken said:


> *Stunning photos as always, Chad! Great work! :biggrin:*


Thanks Silb! 



Storm76 said:


> YAY! Fluffballs!  Love that diversipes


Me too! 



Shrike said:


> You take some great pictures Chad.  I'm really liking the reduncus and cambridgei shots!


Thanks Matt!  You should post some more pics in your thread! Keep up with the field trip pics, they're always a treat! 



grayzone said:


> very cool sumatran tigers...they will definitely make some beautiful photos in this thread. trying to acquire some myself. placing my order with him as soon as christmas passes and i see where im at financially
> How big are those things currently?


Thanks Steven, I can't wait for them to grow! I might actually try some Jan feeding!(j/k Jan don't get offended! :})



papilio said:


> All shots are great work Chad!    I especially am partial to the C. "Sumatran Tigers, very much like my C. schoedtei ... in a molt or two they develop such a beautiful smooth carpace texture!  I'm going to try shooting my freshly molted schiodtei tonight followed by the "Sumatran Tigers".
> 
> p.s.   VERY cool E. cyanognathus shot!!


Thanks Michael! I'm sure your pics will blow mine out of the waterdish! 



dactylus said:


> WOW!!  I really dig the subfusca shots, the diversipes shots, actually, all of the shots!!  Nice work!
> 
> Congrats on the GBB sac.  I see some new slings in my future!!


Thanks David! I'm pumped about the GBB too! I can barely keep myself from pulling it early! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Excellent shots of the C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"!  I can't wait till I'm able to perform the magic that you and Michael do with your cameras!


Thanks Jason! I noticed you got a new lens! Congrats! I'm pumped to see what you can do with it! 

_Pamphobeteus_ sp. "platyomma"






























"Hey! Get your foot out of my face!"







_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Wonderful shots again ... and yet another Psalmo??!    lol  Looks so cool!  What instar is this one?



advan said:


> Thanks Michael! I'm sure your pics will blow mine out of the waterdish!


Doubt it!!  Especially not if you equipped the one you gave me with an ejector seat!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

I am in love with that psalmo, and the little grey fellow from the previous post!  You know what I would love to see under your lens or Michael's is the Orphnaecus philippinus.  They're such unique looking spiders, I'd be really interested to see them in good macro quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete

Amazing stuff as always. If I ever manage to get shots half as good as you and Michael get, I'll consider myself lucky >.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

That Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" is amazing.. love the pic..


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> I might actually try some Jan feeding!(j/k Jan don't get offended! :})


All good, Chad! Once a week for slings isn't powerfeeding for me anyways 

That Pampho is an absolute beauty! How can any female of the species resist him  And thanks for showing me how my P. langenbucheri will look in a few more molts - I don't see the little one at all usually. Likes to stay hidden in its burrow (totally fossorial currently)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Wonderful shots again ... and yet another Psalmo??!    lol  Looks so cool!  What instar is this one?
> 
> 
> Doubt it!!  Especially not if you equipped the one you gave me with an ejector seat!!


Thanks Michael! It's 2"i    hehe



Alltheworld601 said:


> I am in love with that psalmo, and the little grey fellow from the previous post!  You know what I would love to see under your lens or Michael's is the Orphnaecus philippinus.  They're such unique looking spiders, I'd be really interested to see them in good macro quality.


You now, Michael and I would love to take shots of that species! All you have to do is send us a few! 



concrete said:


> Amazing stuff as always. If I ever manage to get shots half as good as you and Michael get, I'll consider myself lucky >.<


Thanks man! I consider myself very lucky on most of these! hehe



Kungfujoe said:


> That Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" is amazing.. love the pic..


Thanks! 



Storm76 said:


> All good, Chad! Once a week for slings isn't powerfeeding for me anyways
> 
> That Pampho is an absolute beauty! How can any female of the species resist him  And thanks for showing me how my P. langenbucheri will look in a few more molts - I don't see the little one at all usually. Likes to stay hidden in its burrow (totally fossorial currently)


Thanks Jan! Both girls haven't denied him yet!  

Happy Holidays! 

Here's a beautiful lady I gave to my beautiful lady. :drool:































I know this one is very close to the last but I like how more of the carapace setae is in focus. 






































.........and now what she got me! 

0.1 _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_

























0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Prison des abeilles"

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hydrazine

Those metallica shots make me want to get a pokie..



..not going to happen, though. I'm too green for that. Perhaps when I send Igor out to the world, I'll be daring enough by then.


----------



## papilio

Niiiiiiiiice!   :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Those P. met shots make me again thinking about getting one myself...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldric

Gorgeous shots ~!!! I may need to take some lessons!  

Awesome gifts there! That is truely a great Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AprilH

Amazing shots as always! You're the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Great pics, as always, Chad!  Tremendous shots of the P. met!  Guess my wish list just grew again.  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta

WOW advan...your photography is amazing...im so jealous I don't have a flash ;(((((( i need to get one!

Keep up the amazing work, that "platyomma" makes me want to get one and fend of my allergic reaction to their hairs with pure will!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus

Nice Xmas acquisitions!!  I have a female T. truculentus as well.  Now to locate a male or two...

*Very, very, very nice photos of the Psalmopoeus langenbucheri and the 0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Prison des abeilles".  WOW!!  Definitely on my radar now!*

:smile:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakkyliar

Wow, just wow. Those P. metallica pics made my day mister!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raivynn

This thread is so amazing, that I went through most of the pages in one sitting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Hydrazine said:


> Those metallica shots make me want to get a pokie..
> 
> 
> 
> ..not going to happen, though. I'm too green for that. Perhaps when I send Igor out to the world, I'll be daring enough by then.


You should, _Poecilotheria_ aren't the devils everyone tries to make them out to be.  



papilio said:


> Niiiiiiiiice!   :biggrin:


Thanks Michael! 



Storm76 said:


> Those P. met shots make me again thinking about getting one myself...


Why wait? Get a Snickers! 



bethr said:


> Gorgeous shots ~!!! I may need to take some lessons!
> 
> Awesome gifts there! That is truely a great Christmas!


Yes it was! 



opiate said:


> Amazing shots as always! You're the best!


Thanks!  and thanks for the awesome spiders! 



Formerphobe said:


> Great pics, as always, Chad!  Tremendous shots of the P. met!  Guess my wish list just grew again.  LOL


Thanks Joyce! Definitely a nice addition to a growing arboreal collection! 


Crysta said:


> WOW advan...your photography is amazing...im so jealous I don't have a flash ;(((((( i need to get one!
> 
> Keep up the amazing work, that "platyomma" makes me want to get one and fend of my allergic reaction to their hairs with pure will!


Thanks Crysta!  An external flash plays a big part! The one I'm using, Michael gave me and it's an aftermarket unit. I think Michael said they are a fraction of the cost of the OEM flashes. 



dactylus said:


> Nice Xmas acquisitions!!  I have a female T. truculentus as well.  Now to locate a male or two...
> 
> *Very, very, very nice photos of the Psalmopoeus langenbucheri and the 0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Prison des abeilles".  WOW!!  Definitely on my radar now!*
> 
> :smile:


Thanks David!  I want some more! 



Zakkyliar said:


> Wow, just wow. Those P. metallica pics made my day mister!


Nice! The photo shoots made my day too, but what really did it was the look on April's face when she realized what species she just unwrapped! hehe



Arachnophobex2 said:


> This thread is so amazing, that I went through most of the pages in one sitting.


Thanks for taking the time! 



0.1 _Chilobrachys_ sp. "Blue" (South Vietnam)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hydrazine

advan said:


> You should, _Poecilotheria_ aren't the devils everyone tries to make them out to be.


I know but it's not a beginner genus either - and I'm still VERY new, having only "vanilla" species so far.


----------



## advan

Hydrazine said:


> I know but it's not a beginner genus either - and I'm still VERY new, having only "vanilla" species so far.


Try _Psalmopoeus_ out first, then you'll be fine. 

0.1 _Tapinauchenius gigas_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

Wow what happened to our cute little T. gigas ... all grown up!!  Really liking the images you're getting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

Okay, that tappy has the cutest eyehill I have ever seen.  Can you please come take pictures of my spiders?!


----------



## CEC

Pictures are incredible as usual!!

Also, congrats on the Chilobrachys sp. "blue" (South Vietnam) being female! 

p.s. I'm glad that your Tapinauchenius gigas has grown big and strong for ya, she a chunker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Gorgeous photos Chad!  Keep up the excellent work!!

David


----------



## Storm76

Awesome new shots! Happy new year, Chad!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Wow what happened to our cute little T. gigas ... all grown up!!  Really liking the images you're getting!


Thanks Michael! She been grown up for a while, just need to get my hands on a male! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> Okay, that tappy has the cutest eyehill I have ever seen.  Can you please come take pictures of my spiders?!


You can send them to me! I would love to! 



CEC said:


> Pictures are incredible as usual!!
> 
> Also, congrats on the Chilobrachys sp. "blue" (South Vietnam) being female!
> 
> p.s. I'm glad that your Tapinauchenius gigas has grown big and strong for ya, she a chunker!


Thanks Chase! 



dactylus said:


> Gorgeous photos Chad!  Keep up the excellent work!!
> 
> David


Thanks David! 



Storm76 said:


> Awesome new shots! Happy new year, Chad!


Happy New Year to you too Jan! 

_Orphnaecus_ sp. "Panay"



































































0.1 _Megaphobema mesomelas_



















0.1 _Lampropelma violaceopes_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AprilH

Very nice! I especially like the M. mesomelas...


----------



## advan

opiate said:


> Very nice! I especially like the M. mesomelas...


I'm sure you do!  We'll have to get more pics after a molt. 

_Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Nice shots of great Ts!    You're getting very nice clarity on the close-ups.  

So do you ever sleep or what??!


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful shots of beautiful T's! Thanks for Panay shots - was wondering what they look like really, now I know   Those blueish Chilobrachys look quite interesting to me...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Nice shots of great Ts!    You're getting very nice clarity on the close-ups.


Exactly this! I wish I could get my pictures to be as clear as yours.  The level of detail in these pictures lately is ridiculous.  I know I still need to improve on my lighting, but what can I do to get the clarity you and Michael get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Exactly this! I wish I could get my pictures to be as clear as yours.  The level of detail in these pictures lately is ridiculous.  I know I still need to improve on my lighting, but what can I do to get the clarity you and Michael get?


Practice, practice Jason!  LOL

Seriously a great deal has to do with light, the better the diffusion the softer and more subtle the detail is revealed.   I'd say though that your photos are already looking pretty great!    ... It's _not FAIR_, dang it!  hehe


----------



## Silberrücken

*Whooooo! Great shots, Chad! Beautiful colors, clarity, and lighting in all! :worship:*


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Nice shots of great Ts!    You're getting very nice clarity on the close-ups.
> 
> So do you ever sleep or what??!


Thanks Michael!  I barely get any sleep! hehe The last page was from last weekend. I had a long day of feeding, rehousing and a nice photo session with many spiders. It literally took all Saturday. Luckily April helped me out with feeding and then the shoot! 



Storm76 said:


> Beautiful shots of beautiful T's! Thanks for Panay shots - was wondering what they look like really, now I know   Those blueish Chilobrachys look quite interesting to me...


Thanks Jan, that is a 2" male, the full colors aren't in yet and I'm waiting on some others to get bigger. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Exactly this! I wish I could get my pictures to be as clear as yours.  The level of detail in these pictures lately is ridiculous.  I know I still need to improve on my lighting, but what can I do to get the clarity you and Michael get?


As Michael said. Practice! But there are a lot of things that go into getting the pics(which a lot I still don't fully understand!). Lighting is very important, as is diffusing the flash. Straight flash is good for washing out all the details. This is were diffusing comes in. You can buy a soft box or just make a makeshift one. I was using a cut piece of white computer paper taped to the flash for a while and it worked like a charm! One way to get more DOF(Depth of Field) is turn the F stop up. It lets less light into the lens which is why you will need a more powerful flash then the pop-up on the camera can provide, especially when you are at 1:1 macro. 

I hope this helps a little and your pictures are already awesome right out of the box! Keep them coming!  -Chad



Silberrücken said:


> *Whooooo! Great shots, Chad! Beautiful colors, clarity, and lighting in all! :worship:*


Thanks Silb! Much appreciated! 


First sac of the year! 

_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bugmom

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Exactly this! I wish I could get my pictures to be as clear as yours.  The level of detail in these pictures lately is ridiculous.  I know I still need to improve on my lighting, but what can I do to get the clarity you and Michael get?


And how does he keep from having spiders loose in his house lol. I'm afraid to take mine out and photograph them for fear that they will bolt, never to be seen again! Or I'll end up with a spider on my head after it crawled up and over the camera lense. (That would be my luck)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

A possible date for your T.gigas just matured

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AprilH

I wish I had gotten there earlier to help you out more.   Great shots as always, though. I'm working on my photography skills, but still can't compare to yours. 

Congrats again on the eggsac!


----------



## advan

Bugmom said:


> And how does he keep from having spiders loose in his house lol. I'm afraid to take mine out and photograph them for fear that they will bolt, never to be seen again! Or I'll end up with a spider on my head after it crawled up and over the camera lense. (That would be my luck)


Jason is very familiar with pulling them out for sessions. Majority of the species I keep, I wouldn't be able to get pictures of without getting them out. Once you learn to work with them, respect them instead of fear them, you will get more enjoyment out of the hobby. Rehousing and packing even the most defensive specimens is a breeze.  I have had the lens slapped by a few different unhappy spiders. hehe Another reason I ditched the reverse ring and went with the 100mm lens.  



BrettG said:


> A possible date for your T.gigas just matured


Nice!  Looking like the chunky girl's going to molt soon, keep me updated!



opiate said:


> I wish I had gotten there earlier to help you out more.   Great shots as always, though. I'm working on my photography skills, but still can't compare to yours.
> 
> Congrats again on the eggsac!


You can come help anytime! 

Thanks Petri! 


_Avicularia purpurea_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bugmom

advan said:


> Jason is very familiar with pulling them out for sessions. Majority of the species I keep, I wouldn't be able to get pictures of without getting them out. Once you learn to work with them, respect them instead of fear them, you will get more enjoyment out of the hobby. Rehousing and packing even the most defensive specimens is a breeze.  I have had the lens slapped by a few different unhappy spiders. hehe Another reason I ditched the reverse ring and went with the 100mm lens.


It's more that I don't have a room in my house that's safe for the spiders if they were to run off. I'm more concerned about their safety than mine (but no, I don't want to get tagged, either). Also, the two small dogs would get to any spider they found wandering, so until I have somewhere I can "spider escape proof" then I think they need to stay in their tanks for their own safety.


----------



## Storm76

Cute A. purpurea and conrats on the C. ritae sac, Chad!


----------



## BobGrill

What kind of camera are you using? Was it super-expensive?


----------



## advan

Bugmom said:


> It's more that I don't have a room in my house that's safe for the spiders if they were to run off. I'm more concerned about their safety than mine (but no, I don't want to get tagged, either). Also, the two small dogs would get to any spider they found wandering, so until I have somewhere I can "spider escape proof" then I think they need to stay in their tanks for their own safety.


I understand your concern but there are numerous ways to prevent an escape. The spiders are not always in flight mode and if they are, they tire very quickly. Some times you'll get a very uncooperative specimen but the spider's just having one of those days, try again at a later date. 



Storm76 said:


> Cute A. purpurea and congrats on the C. ritae sac, Chad!


Thanks Jan! Pedipalps crossed! 



BobGrill said:


> What kind of camera are you using? Was it super-expensive?


Nikon D3100. Nope, probably one of the cheapest DSLR's you can buy. 



These have started molting to second instar.  This little porker had a younger sibling for lunch. 

_Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trogdora

Pretty regalis! So if this one's been munching on siblings that leaves you with how many?


----------



## papilio

Truly wonderful shots of the P. regalis sling Chad!    Very nice.  Still have most of the initial 'survivors' left?
Good sound voice of experience in your advice for managing spiders during a photo shoot ... difficult concepts to describe sometimes!  :worship:


----------



## Storm76

Natural selection at its best, I guess


----------



## dactylus

Congrats on the ritae sac!!  I guess I should keep my FF colony going strong!!




Can I just say that this latest round of photos is outrageously beautiful!!!!!!  Keep up the great work!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

wow, dude,...stepped up your game I see!....

unfrickinbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## advan

Trogdora said:


> Pretty regalis! So if this one's been munching on siblings that leaves you with how many?


Thanks Jen! As of now, 4. 



papilio said:


> Truly wonderful shots of the P. regalis sling Chad!    Very nice.  Still have most of the initial 'survivors' left?
> Good sound voice of experience in your advice for managing spiders during a photo shoot ... difficult concepts to describe sometimes!  :worship:


Thanks Michael! (See above! )



Storm76 said:


> Natural selection at its best, I guess


Maybe, maybe not! 



dactylus said:


> Congrats on the ritae sac!!  I guess I should keep my FF colony going strong!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say that this latest round of photos is outrageously beautiful!!!!!!  Keep up the great work!
> 
> David


Thanks David! 


1.0 _Lampropelma_ sp. "Borneo Black"

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## papilio

Whoa, where'd this guy come from?!    Nice, love the third one.


----------



## Storm76

Aww, this one looks so cute


----------



## Shrike

Great stuff Chad!


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> wow, dude,...stepped up your game I see!....
> 
> unfrickinbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Levi! Nice to see you around again! 



papilio said:


> Whoa, where'd this guy come from?!    Nice, love the third one.


LOL I have a lot of species you haven't seen! 



Storm76 said:


> Aww, this one looks so cute






Shrike said:


> Great stuff Chad!


Thanks Matt! 




This was sold as _Avicularia ancylochira_, I'm not sure if that's correct. It might be what they are calling _Avicularia_ sp. 'Pucallpa' across the pond. I'll label it as this for now. 

_Avicularia_ sp. 'Peru'

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shell

I haven't been keeping up with this lately, so I had a few pages to go through. As usual, Chad, beautiful shots and spiders! I see the foot fetish is still alive and well. 

One thing I did notice is a lack of new L. nigerrimum pics, what's the deal with that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Interesting Avic. Can't say what these are called over here...


----------



## papilio

Really nice sling shots here Chad!  Your recent photos have been pretty remarkable, and I'd say you're getting great mileage out of the Tokina.


----------



## advan

Shell said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this lately, so I had a few pages to go through. As usual, Chad, beautiful shots and spiders! I see the foot fetish is still alive and well.
> 
> One thing I did notice is a lack of new L. nigerrimum pics, what's the deal with that?


Thanks Shell! The _L. nigerrimum_ lady is due for a molt soon, I'll get pics of her after. 



Storm76 said:


> Interesting Avic. Can't say what these are called over here...


Start the investigation! 



papilio said:


> Really nice sling shots here Chad!  Your recent photos have been pretty remarkable, and I'd say you're getting great mileage out of the Tokina.


Thanks Michael! Still trying to figure it out! 


_Poecilotheria ornata_













_Idiothele mira_













Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Prison des abeilles'

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

Seriously, your latest images just keep making me shake my head in amazement.  
(They're really beyond description on this new monitor Chad!  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Seriously, your latest images just keep making me shake my head in amazement.
> (They're really beyond description on this new monitor Chad!  )


Thanks Michael! I'm trying to catch up to you! 


_Poecilotheria subfusca_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Kungfujoe

impressive as usual


----------



## Storm76

OMG!  That subfusca is GORGEOUS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> impressive as usual


Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> OMG!  That subfusca is GORGEOUS!


I couldn't agree more! 

Hey look......I do have a terrestrial! 

_Aphonopelma moderatum_

























_Avicularia metallica_

























_Avicularia diversipes_












Good night and thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Formerphobe

> Hey look......I do have a terrestrial!


LOL  Nice looking spider!
Great pics, as always.


----------



## papilio

Wow, first three shots are especially wonderful! 

And yes, spectacular subfusca!!


----------



## Trogdora

Stop making me want more spiders! :drool: Seriously, that subfusca is incredible. I think it just skyrocketed to #1 on my want list.

Also, very nice moderatum! I love that species, but you already knew that.


----------



## Storm76

Stop making me drool over those awesome tarsal claw shots, Chad! Not fair


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Love the shots of the P.ornata, P.subfusca and O. sp. "Laos!!!!


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> _Poecilotheria subfusca_


Wow chad.. thats probably the best shot of a subfusca i think ive ever seen. Seriously. Very impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobynTRR

Wow. Nice pics.


----------



## advan

Formerphobe said:


> LOL  Nice looking spider!
> Great pics, as always.


Thanks Joyce! 



papilio said:


> Wow, first three shots are especially wonderful!
> 
> And yes, spectacular subfusca!!


Thank Michael! 



Trogdora said:


> Stop making me want more spiders! :drool: Seriously, that subfusca is incredible. I think it just skyrocketed to #1 on my want list.
> 
> Also, very nice moderatum! I love that species, but you already knew that.


Thanks Jen!  I thought you had one! 



Storm76 said:


> Stop making me drool over those awesome tarsal claw shots, Chad! Not fair


LOL Jan, sorry but I'm going to keep shooting them! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Love the shots of the P.ornata, P.subfusca and O. sp. "Laos!!!!


Thanks Jason!  



grayzone said:


> Wow chad.. thats probably the best shot of a subfusca i think ive ever seen. Seriously. Very impressive


Thanks Steven! I have a few more shots for you! 



RobynTRR said:


> Wow. Nice pics.


Thank you! 


_Poecilotheria subfusca_











































_Poecilotheria subfusca_













_Poecilotheria rufilata_

















































Receptive adult female
_Psalmopoeus irminia_






Juvenile female in a mood







Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Formerphobe

Well, I think I'll just hang up my camera now...  
Subfusca shots are stupendous!  I may have to add that species to my wish list.  (OMG!  Did I just say that?!! LOL)
Love the rufilata, too.  Especially the feet.  (I'm impatiently waiting for my little one to harden up so I can chase it around the bathroom in hopes of a few decent pictures.) 
Really, really nice photos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Formerphobe said:


> Well, I think I'll just hang up my camera now...
> Subfusca shots are stupendous!  I may have to add that species to my wish list.  (OMG!  Did I just say that?!! LOL)
> Love the rufilata, too.  Especially the feet.  (I'm impatiently waiting for my little one to harden up so I can chase it around the bathroom in hopes of a few decent pictures.)
> Really, really nice photos!


Don't hang it up! You just got started! Your pictures are much better and are really showing the inner photographer.  I know how you feel though, it's pretty much how I feel every time Michael posts new photos! hehe 

_P. subfusca_ is definitely my favorite from the genus! You should probably get a few! 


A crop for Jan.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kungfujoe

such a nice p.subfusca.. mine is about 6 inches and i hope she looks like urs soon..


----------



## Formerphobe

advan said:


> Don't hang it up! You just got started! Your pictures are much better and are really showing the inner photographer.  I know how you feel though, it's pretty much how I feel every time Michael posts new photos! hehe
> 
> _P. subfusca_ is definitely my favorite from the genus! You should probably get a few!


A few, huh?  LOL Many poecis can be kept communally, right?  
Ummm, Chad, are you exerting your King of the Enablers status?


----------



## Storm76

A-W-E-S-O-M-E shot, Chad! Absolutely ridiculous! Great T, great pictures!


----------



## advan

Kungfujoe said:


> such a nice p.subfusca.. mine is about 6 inches and i hope she looks like urs soon..


Thank you! 



Formerphobe said:


> A few, huh?  LOL Many poecis can be kept communally, right?
> Ummm, Chad, are you exerting your King of the Enablers status?


Yep! They are very communal! 



Storm76 said:


> A-W-E-S-O-M-E shot, Chad! Absolutely ridiculous! Great T, great pictures!


Thanks Jan! 


_Selenocosmia effera_ .75" spiderling

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Nice Chad, I really like the white background on that one.  Fun night!


----------



## Alltheworld601

That is an adorable little guy.


----------



## Storm76

What a cutie... Though that one will probably have quite some attitude later, right?


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Nice Chad, I really like the white background on that one.  Fun night!


Thanks Michael!  



Alltheworld601 said:


> That is an adorable little guy.


Agreed! 



Storm76 said:


> What a cutie... Though that one will probably have quite some attitude later, right?


Maybe, nothing to worry about though. You know, they should be more afraid of you then you are of them right? 

Mature male _Avicularia minatrix_

























_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_































_Cyriocosmus ritae_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Love the Tappy pics, remarkable.    Insertion?
Congrats on the good C. ritae sac Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Congrats on the ritae sac, Chad! Best of luck the rest of the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> Maybe, nothing to worry about though. You know, they should be more afraid of you then you are of them right?


Tell that to my P. cam and the C. fimbriatus I'm raising, lol  They are NEVER afraid - always stand their ground!



advan said:


> Mature male _Avicularia minatrix_


Aww, pity! I'd buy that guy off ya if I'd be anywhere near you. The person I wanted to get that MM from had it die on him sadly (kinda glad I didn't purchase him - would've probably gotten eaten anyways...). My girl would probably like him 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on the ritae sac, Chad! Best of luck the rest of the way!


That! Congrats, Chad!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful pics as always.  Congrats on the ritae sac!!

David


----------



## grayzone

Congrats on the ritae. I saw your pic in the Cyriocosmus thread, but didnt want to type this there. 
Hope they all make it the rest of the way


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Love the Tappy pics, remarkable.    Insertion?
> Congrats on the good C. ritae sac Chad!


Thanks Michael! Yes the second shot was during an insertion. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on the ritae sac, Chad! Best of luck the rest of the way!


Thanks Jason! Fingers crossed! 



Storm76 said:


> Tell that to my P. cam and the C. fimbriatus I'm raising, lol  They are NEVER afraid - always stand their ground!
> 
> 
> Aww, pity! I'd buy that guy off ya if I'd be anywhere near you. The person I wanted to get that MM from had it die on him sadly (kinda glad I didn't purchase him - would've probably gotten eaten anyways...). My girl would probably like him
> 
> 
> That! Congrats, Chad!


Thanks Jan, although even if you were near me, I don't think the males owner would appreciate me selling him off! 



dactylus said:


> Beautiful pics as always.  Congrats on the ritae sac!!
> 
> David


Thanks David! 



grayzone said:


> Congrats on the ritae. I saw your pic in the Cyriocosmus thread, but didnt want to type this there.
> Hope they all make it the rest of the way


Thanks Steven! 


Happy Birthday April! Here's your new gorgeous lady! 

_Holothele incei_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BrettG

Sweet pics! And LOL @ us both working with minatrix at the same time...You thinking what I am thinking? LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AprilH

Thank you!!! You are toooooo good to me! 
Flowers? ehhhh. Tarantulas? Yay!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

Beautiful images Chad, such a stunning spider!  

Have a Happy Birthday April!!  


p.s.  Love the water drop shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

The incei has been on my wishlist for a while but just rocketed to the top.

Also, they have a very interesting and unique eyehill.  I wonder if it affords them better eyesight than others?  Do you notice what I'm noticing or am I just hallucinating?  

And, I don't know who April is, but happy birthday to her!   Nice photos as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Happy Birthday April!

Chad, great shots of April's H. incei! She is very pretty!
Congratulations on the C. ritae sac! I'm crossing my fingers cuz you know I need a dwarf!
Also, good luck with the T. subcaeruleus, I wouldn't mind having a few of these either! I love their Avic/Psalm sling look.

Wishing you success,
Chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Oh my! Really, really like the gold with the black background in contrast - great idea, Chad!


----------



## advan

BrettG said:


> Sweet pics! And LOL @ us both working with minatrix at the same time...You thinking what I am thinking? LOL.


Thanks Brett! I don't know....I've previously failed three times with them and one of my girls just had a bad molt, so I'll only be working with one girl.  Good luck with yours! 



opiate said:


> Thank you!!! You are toooooo good to me!
> Flowers? ehhhh. Tarantulas? Yay!!!


You're welcome!  Enjoy her! I almost wanted to keep her! LOL 



papilio said:


> Beautiful images Chad, such a stunning spider!
> 
> Have a Happy Birthday April!!
> 
> 
> p.s.  Love the water drop shot!


Thanks Michael! I love that shot too! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> The incei has been on my wishlist for a while but just rocketed to the top.
> 
> Also, they have a very interesting and unique eyehill.  I wonder if it affords them better eyesight than others?  Do you notice what I'm noticing or am I just hallucinating?
> 
> And, I don't know who April is, but happy birthday to her!   Nice photos as usual.


Yes they do with the gold carapace, it just makes them stand out from other spiders! 



CEC said:


> Happy Birthday April!
> 
> Chad, great shots of April's H. incei! She is very pretty!
> Congratulations on the C. ritae sac! I'm crossing my fingers cuz you know I need a dwarf!
> Also, good luck with the T. subcaeruleus, I wouldn't mind having a few of these either! I love their Avic/Psalm sling look.
> 
> Wishing you success,
> Chase


Thanks Chase! Fingers crossed! 



			
				Storm76 said:
			
		

> Oh my! Really, really like the gold with the black background in contrast - great idea, Chad!


I like they way it turned out too! 


_Thrigmopoeus truculentus_












_Cyriocosmus ritae_ have started molting. 






_Pamphobeteus_ sp. 'platyomma'

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## grayzone

Very nice Chad. Glad the ritae are molting. I will be following the progress via pics. I discoverd my female dead in mid molt so i may be bugging you to sell me some soon enough

I gotta add i really like the pics of ewls/1i. Id imagine those are a lot smaller than people would suspect


----------



## Storm76

And yet another sac! Nice, Chad and good luck with that one! 
Interesting looking T that T. truculentus...reminds me of fimbriatus minus the carapace and fishbone muster...


----------



## dactylus

opiate said:


> Thank you!!! You are toooooo good to me!
> Flowers? ehhhh. Tarantulas? Yay!!!


Happy Birthday April!!  

Beautiful spider and photo!

:biggrin:


----------



## AprilH

Thanks David! I had a great birthday, and am super excited for my present. Now I just need to find a male at some point so I can share!


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> Very nice Chad. Glad the ritae are molting. I will be following the progress via pics. I discoverd my female dead in mid molt so i may be bugging you to sell me some soon enough
> 
> I gotta add i really like the pics of ewls/1i. Id imagine those are a lot smaller than people would suspect


Thanks Steven! Sorry for your loss.  So far so good, most have molted and 20 some have left the sac.  They are tiny! Size reference below. 



Storm76 said:


> And yet another sac! Nice, Chad and good luck with that one!
> Interesting looking T that T. truculentus...reminds me of fimbriatus minus the carapace and fishbone muster...


Thanks Jan! You need to check out the arboreal style leg I & II's. They don't look anything like _C. fimbriatus_ to me.  



dactylus said:


> Beautiful spider and photo!
> 
> :biggrin:


Thanks David! 

_Cyriocosmus ritae_












_Ephebopus uatuman_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## grayzone

yeah, thats about what i imagined. About the size of a BB haha. Cool pic.


----------



## Kungfujoe

Those C. Ritae are tiny.. are you going to be feeding them wingless fruit flies?


----------



## Moonfall

Okay that minatrix is precious. He looks so unkempt it's adorable. That and the incei just made it on the wishlist here too. Pretty.

Your photography is excellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## macbaffo

*R: Advan's pic thread*

Gratz for the ritae!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Haven't been around for a bit, you've certainly been busy! Nice photos!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Good luck with the E. uatuman Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> _Poecilotheria subfusca_


I was just looking at these great shots again, full-res on flickr.  Def my favorite T!    I think it's true that black is the new blue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

grayzone said:


> yeah, thats about what i imagined. About the size of a BB haha. Cool pic.


Yep, they're little! 



Kungfujoe said:


> Those C. Ritae are tiny.. are you going to be feeding them wingless fruit flies?


Just pinheads. _Cyriocosmus_ are really enthusiastic eaters. 



Moonfall said:


> Okay that minatrix is precious. He looks so unkempt it's adorable. That and the incei just made it on the wishlist here too. Pretty.
> 
> Your photography is excellent.


Thank you! 



macbaffo said:


> Gratz for the ritae!!!


Thanks! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Haven't been around for a bit, you've certainly been busy! Nice photos!!!


Thanks Chris! Yeah I've been quite busy over here and not just with this hobby! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good luck with the E. uatuman Chad!


Thanks Jason! 



papilio said:


> I was just looking at these great shots again, full-res on flickr.  Def my favorite T!    I think it's true that black is the new blue.


Thanks Michael! She is gorgeous! 

It seems it's been awhile! Been shooting water instead of spiders!  Here's a little update. 

_Nhandu tripepii_
























Juvenile female _Brachypelma emilia_
























_Avicularia versicolor_






Mature male _Poecilotheria miranda_






_Poecilotheria ornata_






_Psalmopoeus pulcher_






_Avicularia versicolor_






Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Those emboli are great!  
Is that your B. emilia?  Sure is growing up fast!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Those emboli are great!
> Is that your B. emilia?  Sure is growing up fast!


Thanks Michael! She is getting big! 

Here's the last _P. ornata_ pic "papiliofied".

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

hehe  Nice!

I've actually finally figured out a way to brighten portions of the image without clipping the colors!  Much better now.


----------



## AprilH

advan said:


> Thanks Michael! She is getting big!
> 
> Here's the last _P. ornata_ pic "papiliofied".


  :biggrin:

Too bad she's not big enough for my (formerly your) male...  Because 2 (or even 3) sacs would be better than 1! he he

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Good luck with the versi sac, Chad! Great pictures once again !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Congrats on the versicolor sac!!  Nice photos as always!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Just saw the pics of the ritae slings. Nice work! I just picked up my first Cyriocosmus and I love it. It's incredibly rewarding to successfully rear something _so_ tiny (although I have a long way to go).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> hehe  Nice!
> 
> I've actually finally figured out a way to brighten portions of the image without clipping the colors!  Much better now.


Details? 



opiate said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Too bad she's not big enough for my (formerly your) male...  Because 2 (or even 3) sacs would be better than 1! he he


It would be nice! Considering she was responding to the male _P. miranda_ tapping in the cage next to her I think she is ready but I'd rather wait a molt or two! Good luck with the sac! 



Storm76 said:


> Good luck with the versi sac, Chad! Great pictures once again !





dactylus said:


> Congrats on the versicolor sac!!  Nice photos as always!!


Thanks Jan and David! What, no love for the _P. pulcher_ sac? Have Brett and I burnt you guys out on them? 



Shrike said:


> Just saw the pics of the ritae slings. Nice work! I just picked up my first Cyriocosmus and I love it. It's incredibly rewarding to successfully rear something _so_ tiny (although I have a long way to go).


Thanks Matt! It's an awesome genus! 

The _Cyriocosmus ritae_ have started to molt to 2i! I'll need a Raynox to get any decent pics of them! LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Sheesh, about time you make life easy on yourself with a Raynox!  hehe  
Beth took my reversing ring back home with her, I hope she's more comfortable with frustration than I am!  



advan said:


> Details?


Using the layers in PSP, duplicate the layer you want to brighten and blend the second one down using 'screen' mode, adjust the top layer's opacity to suit (I usually put it at about 40%).  This brightens strongly without blowing out the highlights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Sheesh, about time you make life easy on yourself with a Raynox!  hehe
> Beth took my reversing ring back home with her, I hope she's more comfortable with frustration than I am!


Yeah, I couldn't wait for it to try and get some specimen shots of the _C. ritae_ slings! I had to bust out the reverse ring for the first time in a while! 

_Cyriocosmus ritae_ w/ 100mm @1:1












w/reverse ring


















They didn't grow much from the last molt!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Those are beautiful Chad!   
I honestly don't know how you get that thing to work the way you do!  :?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Those _Cyriocosmus ritae_ are win man, I don't know anyone who doesn't love that species, really hope my female moults soon as the males looking on his way out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Those are beautiful Chad!
> I honestly don't know how you get that thing to work the way you do!  :?


Thanks Michael! It wasn't easy, it took me awhile to get used to it again. LOL



mcluskyisms said:


> Those _Cyriocosmus ritae_ are win man, I don't know anyone who doesn't love that species, really hope my female moults soon as the males looking on his way out!


It'd be hard not to love them! I hope your male lasts for you! Good luck! 


As promised...Shell. 

_Lampropelma nigerrimum_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Damzlfly

WOW! That L nigerrimum is absolutely STUNNING!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

advan said:


> As promised...Shell.
> 
> _Lampropelma nigerrimum_


Aw, thanks, Chad. 

She is one seriously sexy spider (ooh and look at that, an alliteration too  ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Damzlfly said:


> WOW! That L nigerrimum is absolutely STUNNING!


I agree! 



Shell said:


> Aw, thanks, Chad.
> 
> She is one seriously sexy spider (ooh and look at that, an alliteration too  ).


Anytime Shell! 

*generic comment coming......................say that 5 times fast. 


_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo Black' in need of a molt. Any one have a male?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Holy poop your L. nigerrimum has grown!!  She's SOOOO beautiful!    I've been wondering when we'd see her again.


----------



## advan

Yeah she's grown a little.  Maybe next meet that's at my place? 

_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Those are some gorgeous Lampropelma gals you got there man! Awesome shots of the L. nigerrimum, they're such a beautiful species!


----------



## Storm76

Great new pics!


----------



## Alltheworld601

I am tempted to just ship you a bunch of my spiders so you can photograph them.  >.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

The C. ritae are sooo cute!  I love tiny spiders.

The Lampropelma are beautiful as well, I look forward to when mine are that size... everything grows so slow around here though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Those are some gorgeous Lampropelma gals you got there man! Awesome shots of the L. nigerrimum, they're such a beautiful species!


Thanks Jason!  



Storm76 said:


> Great new pics!


Thanks Jan! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> I am tempted to just ship you a bunch of my spiders so you can photograph them.  >.<


LOL You could but I don't know if I'd ship them back! 



Trogdora said:


> The C. ritae are sooo cute!  I love tiny spiders.
> 
> The Lampropelma are beautiful as well, I look forward to when mine are that size... everything grows so slow around here though.


Thanks Jen! I have just started pairing your girl. I'll keep you posted! 

_Ephebopus uatuman_
























:3:

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## papilio

Some of your best ultra-macros yet!  
How common is it to see 1i spiders already when you open the sac?


p.s.  Nice new rig ya got there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

That fang-shot is unbelieveable Chad! Awesome job, man!


----------



## Alltheworld601

Those are the cutest little nymphs I've ever seen.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Yeah, excellent shots of the uatuman babies!


----------



## AprilH

Those shots are amazing! I hope there are a couple of those with my name on them...


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful shots Chad!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Really good photos of the _E. uatuman_ mate, again - well done!!!


----------



## Trogdora

advan said:


> Thanks Jen! I have just started pairing your girl. I'll keep you posted!


Thanks! I'm so excited! 

Those sling pics are amazing, their little fangs are so cute.


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Some of your best ultra-macros yet!
> How common is it to see 1i spiders already when you open the sac?
> 
> 
> p.s.  Nice new rig ya got there!


Thanks Michael!  It all depends on species, temps and time pulled. 



Storm76 said:


> That fang-shot is unbelieveable Chad! Awesome job, man!


Danke Jan!



Alltheworld601 said:


> Those are the cutest little nymphs I've ever seen.


Ever? Really? Thanks! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Yeah, excellent shots of the uatuman babies!


Thanks Jason! 



opiate said:


> Those shots are amazing! I hope there are a couple of those with my name on them...


ThankS! If everything goes to plan! 



dactylus said:


> Beautiful shots Chad!


Thanks David! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Really good photos of the _E. uatuman_ mate, again - well done!!!


Cheers Chris!



Trogdora said:


> Thanks! I'm so excited!
> 
> Those sling pics are amazing, their little fangs are so cute.


Thanks Jen! Fingers crossed the boy got in there before your lady made him lunch! 


A few more of the first instars. 












"I told you, if you put that thing near me again, I will bite it!"


















Just for fun, I had to attempt a foot shot!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## CEC

I hope they stay strong, I would like to see a big 2i pile!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Those sling pictures are just amazing! 1i slings always make me think of balloon animals. So cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

Puppies and kittens have nothing on these babies for my daily dose of cute.


----------



## Storm76

Chad, you're seriously topping yourself with those sling pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trogdora

Heh, sorry again about my girl's terrible manners. Hopefully the little guy had a chance to do his job.

These pics are so fantastic, I love the first one of the two slings and the foot shot.  That's one tiny foot!


----------



## advan

CEC said:


> I hope they stay strong, I would like to see a big 2i pile!  :biggrin:


So far so good! 



FoxtheLviola said:


> Those sling pictures are just amazing! 1i slings always make me think of balloon animals. So cute.


Lol They do kinda of! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> Puppies and kittens have nothing on these babies for my daily dose of cute.


That's a big statement! 



Storm76 said:


> Chad, you're seriously topping yourself with those sling pics!


Thanks Jan! 



Trogdora said:


> Heh, sorry again about my girl's terrible manners. Hopefully the little guy had a chance to do his job.
> 
> These pics are so fantastic, I love the first one of the two slings and the foot shot.  That's one tiny foot!


No worries Jen! Hopefully he got the job done before he became lunch! See you soon! 

A few updates:

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_






I've been waiting for this girl to molt so I could get her a boy but she had other plans. :sarcasm:
_Tapinauchenius gigas_






_Cyriocosmus ritae_ First meal! 







Here's some of April's spiders. 

_Poecilotheria regalis_











































0.1 _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_













Happy St. Patty's Day!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## papilio

Gorgeous foot shot there Chad!  Love the shots of the prowling regalis too.  
And aren't C. schioedteis wonderful?  


p.s. Really nice lighting on the C. schioedtei.


----------



## Crysta

wow the yellows on the regalis les are just so beautiful. 
Did the gigas lay a phantom sac?


----------



## Storm76

Great looking Poeci!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Gorgeous foot shot there Chad!  Love the shots of the prowling regalis too.
> And aren't C. schioedteis wonderful?
> 
> 
> p.s. Really nice lighting on the C. schioedtei.


Thanks Michael! It was fun having the flash off the bracket and getting different lighting! 



Crysta said:


> wow the yellows on the regalis les are just so beautiful.
> Did the gigas lay a phantom sac?


Thanks Crysta! Yep, it's a phantom sac. 



Storm76 said:


> Great looking Poeci!


Yes she is! 

Minnverts meet:

Chase's _Avicularia_ sp. 'amazonica'

























Jen's _Crassicrus lamanai_






























David's _Megaphobema robustum_






























David's _Pamphobeteus nigricolor_































and one of mine. 

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Formerphobe

Honing your enabling skills, I see, Chad.  LOL  I've been trying to avoid putting I. mira on my wish list.  FAIL!
Great pics, as always!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

T:coffee: Good to see your I. mira again. T:coffee:


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful shots as always!  Do you know the sex on your I. mira?  

David


----------



## brotony101

I. mira have the cutest little spidey butt ever!


----------



## advan

Formerphobe said:


> Honing your enabling skills, I see, Chad.  LOL  I've been trying to avoid putting I. mira on my wish list.  FAIL!
> Great pics, as always!


LOL Yep! Did it work? 



CEC said:


> T:coffee: Good to see your I. mira again. T:coffee:


I agree! 



dactylus said:


> Beautiful shots as always!  Do you know the sex on your I. mira?
> 
> David


Thanks David! I do! 



brotony101 said:


> I. mira have the cutest little spidey butt ever!


Yep, I like all the baboon's bum patterns! 

Is everyone sick of this species yet? 
_Psalmopoeus pulcher_







_Ephebopus uatuman_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## papilio

I can't believe the green on the abs of the Ephebopus uatuman!    Available at the next meet??  
Fantastic last photo!!  :worship:


----------



## Storm76

Lovely I. mira! Gotta love their blue feet - it's almost like an OW terrestrial Avic - if that even makes sense haha


----------



## Trogdora

Okay the E. uatuman are definitely on my wishlist now.  Beautiful pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> I can't believe the green on the abs of the Ephebopus uatuman!    Available at the next meet??
> Fantastic last photo!!  :worship:


Yep, I should have some next meet! 



Storm76 said:


> Lovely I. mira! Gotta love their blue feet - it's almost like an OW terrestrial Avic - if that even makes sense haha


Thanks Jan! That's an interesting take......



Trogdora said:


> Okay the E. uatuman are definitely on my wishlist now.  Beautiful pictures!


Thanks Jen! Good to hear they made 'the list'! 

_Phlogius_ sp. 'PQ113'






























Backlit







_Holothele incei_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

That's an amaaazzing carapace on the Phlogius sp. 'PQ113'!  Great shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K

Chad,

What lens are you using?  I really dig your DOF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> That's an amaaazzing carapace on the Phlogius sp. 'PQ113'!  Great shot!


Thanks Michael! I love the full carapace shots! 



Travis K said:


> Chad,
> 
> What lens are you using?  I really dig your DOF.


Thanks Travis! I'm using the Tokina 100mm AT-X PRO F2.8 D Macro. I shoot at 100 ISO and the f-stop varies. Lately at 1:1 I've been liking f/18.  

Crop

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> _Holothele incei_


I love this shot...just awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K

advan said:


> Thanks Travis! I'm using the Tokina 100mm AT-X PRO F2.8 D Macro. I shoot at 100 ISO and the f-stop varies. Lately at 1:1 I've been liking f/18.


What body?


----------



## advan

Travis K said:


> What body?


Just Nikon's entry level D3100. 

Mature male _Hapolopus_ sp. 'Colombia' Large









































































Chase's new lady 
_Avicularia juruensis_































_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_






























































































































Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## papilio

Really really nice C. schieodtei shots, I love this T!  :biggrin:  So how many more do you have that I know nothing about ... ?  hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150

Love the schioedtei shots, very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Tremendous pics!  I love the fang shots!  Have you fed, I mean bred the Hapalopus Kolumbia to your female yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Stunning shots again, Chad! Oh and Chase: I'm SO jealous about the juruensis! Lovely girl!

@Chad: I'm always amazed about your fang and tarsal claws shots...just amazing to see the detail you capture!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

Chad how big is that schioedtei? She is a looker for sure! I like how you were able to catch some of the blue hues they have on their legs. 
@chase congrats again on that juru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Every time I post here I sound like a broken record...but amazing pics (as usual), Chad 

LOVE the C. schioedtei. I want one so bad, but every time I go to buy one I can't find one. One day...

A fellow AB'er is coming over tonight to see my collection, she wants to help with spider stuff so we may rehouse the nigerrimum (if we don't drink too  much wine lol), if we do I'll be sure to get some pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobynTRR

Wow, more incredible pics! Love the mass pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction

Another +1 man great shots  is that the male I sent you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AprilH

I hadn't even seen these shots. Very very nice!!! The foot/claw shot is so sharp, and I love the fang shots. I am doing my best to keep the Hapalopus boy from being eaten this time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Really really nice C. schieodtei shots, I love this T!  :biggrin:  So how many more do you have that I know nothing about ... ?  hehe


Thanks Michael! This girl is new. 



jbm150 said:


> Love the schioedtei shots, very nice!


Thanks Jeff! 



Formerphobe said:


> Tremendous pics!  I love the fang shots!  Have you fed, I mean bred the Hapalopus Kolumbia to your female yet?


Thanks Joyce! The female belongs to April(opiate). As far as I know they have been introduced and she has been nice so far! hehe



Storm76 said:


> Stunning shots again, Chad! Oh and Chase: I'm SO jealous about the juruensis! Lovely girl!
> 
> @Chad: I'm always amazed about your fang and tarsal claws shots...just amazing to see the detail you capture!


Thanks Jan! 



grayzone said:


> Chad how big is that schioedtei? She is a looker for sure! I like how you were able to catch some of the blue hues they have on their legs.
> @chase congrats again on that juru


She might be 5"? I was too busy taking pics to get out the tape measure. 



Shell said:


> Every time I post here I sound like a broken record...but amazing pics (as usual), Chad
> 
> LOVE the C. schioedtei. I want one so bad, but every time I go to buy one I can't find one. One day...
> 
> A fellow AB'er is coming over tonight to see my collection, she wants to help with spider stuff so we may rehouse the nigerrimum (if we don't drink too  much wine lol), if we do I'll be sure to get some pics.


Thanks Shell! You should get one! You want me to start watching the Canadian market for you? 



RobynTRR said:


> Wow, more incredible pics! Love the mass pics!


Thanks Robyn! and thanks for sharing my pics! 



web eviction said:


> Another +1 man great shots  is that the male I sent you?


Thanks Chris! Yep that's your boy! 



opiate said:


> I hadn't even seen these shots. Very very nice!!! The foot/claw shot is so sharp, and I love the fang shots. I am doing my best to keep the Hapalopus boy from being eaten this time...


Thanks April! Fingers crossed! 


I got a new lens over the weekend. I didn't get it for shooting spiders but I had to give it a try. I wanted to try and capture colors without flash and try and null the saying "you only see the colors under a flashlight or flash". These next few shots were shot without flash, just my normal bedroom lighting was used. The shutter speed was slowed to enable enough light to enter the lens. 

_Avicularia_ sp. 'Peru Purple'  w/ 35mm 1.8G












Same settings without flash but I switched to the 18-55mm kit lens. 55mm was the focal length used. 












.........and back to the regular programming. 


This little one is with web eviction now. 
_Stromatopelma calceatum_












a few breeding updates.....

_Ephebopus uatuman_






This sac only had 15 eggs in it and only three made it. Better than none!
_ Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_






These are darkening up! 
_Psalmopoeus pulcher_






Odd man out..........

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## papilio

_INCREDIBLE_ Chad!!!!  And thanks for sharing a new approach to spider photography!    Your long-exposure photography does amazing things with the colors!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Man, I love the shots of the schioedtei pads! Fantastic shots Chad! How do I get to your level?


----------



## Storm76

papilio said:


> _INCREDIBLE_ Chad!!!!  And thanks for sharing a new approach to spider photography!    Your long-exposure photography does amazing things with the colors!


That - 100%!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> _INCREDIBLE_ Chad!!!!  And thanks for sharing a new approach to spider photography!    Your long-exposure photography does amazing things with the colors!


Thanks Michael! It's definitely a different take on shooting spiders! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Man, I love the shots of the schioedtei pads! Fantastic shots Chad! How do I get to your level?


Thanks Jason!  I'm not sure! Just keep on shooting! Remember high F-stops equals better DOF and more things in focus. 



Storm76 said:


> That - 100%!


Thanks Jan!

A few pics.....

_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_






_Poecilotheria miranda_






_Lampropelma nigerrimum_






_Cyriocosmus ritae_






Ornithoctoninae sp. "prison de abeilles“ (Laos)






_Selenocosmia arndsti_


















_Ephebopus uatuman_
























0.1 _Heterothele gabonensis_


















0.1 _Encyocratella olivacea_
























_Poecilotheria metallica_






























_Psalmopoeus pulcher_


















_Heterothele villosella_ sac! 






Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silberrücken

Very nice shots, advan.


----------



## papilio

Your P. tigrinawesseli is looking nice!  And great foot shot on that last Eo!!


----------



## Alltheworld601

I am soooo jealous of that gaboensis.  

Also, awesome pictures.  As usual.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Breathtaking photos mate.


----------



## Storm76

Awesome pictures, Chad! Tons of slings, too


----------



## advan

Silberrücken said:


> Very nice shots, advan.


Thanks Silb! 



papilio said:


> Your P. tigrinawesseli is looking nice!  And great foot shot on that last Eo!!


Thanks Michael! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> I am soooo jealous of that gaboensis.
> 
> Also, awesome pictures.  As usual.


Thanks Jacqueline! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Breathtaking photos mate.


Thanks Chris!  



Storm76 said:


> Awesome pictures, Chad! Tons of slings, too


Thanks Jan! Yeah, there's a couple! 

These guys made it to 2i! 

_Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Shrike

Wow, amazing shots!  Keep them coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delo

Hey advan beautifull shots!!!  Sorry if this was asked or answered as there's so many posts but what lens you using??


----------



## Storm76

It might sound wrong, but you're a damn breeding machine, Chad


----------



## advan

Shrike said:


> Wow, amazing shots!  Keep them coming


Thanks Matt! 



delo said:


> Hey advan beautifull shots!!!  Sorry if this was asked or answered as there's so many posts but what lens you using??


Thanks! I'm using a Tokina 100mm F2.8 macro AT-X Pro D



Storm76 said:


> It might sound wrong, but you're a damn breeding machine, Chad


Thanks Jan! I wish! I've had my fair share of failures this year!


Female _Encyocratella olivacea_























































Mature male _Encyocratella olivacea_












_Pamphobeteus_ sp. 'platyomma'

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Formerphobe

Gorgeous E. olivacea! 
I really need to avoid your photo thread, oh Master Enabler.  My wish list keeps getting longer....  I was, however, able to remove I. mira from wish list today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eldric

Great pictures~! I am in LOVE with the _Encyocratella olivacea_.


----------



## papilio

I'm so happy I got those E.o. slings, such a spectacular T.  :biggrin:

Beautiful work on the exuvium and 'looking out' shots Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

My gosh - those Encyocratella olivacea are soo stunning!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Cracking photos mate, Im liking these ocular tubercle shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Hey Chad, I just noticed a few posts back that you finally learned how to spell 'definitely'.  hehe  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## madad666

minatrix right?


----------



## advan

Formerphobe said:


> Gorgeous E. olivacea!
> I really need to avoid your photo thread, oh Master Enabler.  My wish list keeps getting longer....  I was, however, able to remove I. mira from wish list today.


Thanks Joyce! Congrats on the _I. mira_! Now to just mark _E. olivacea_ off that list!  



bethr said:


> Great pictures~! I am in LOVE with the _Encyocratella olivacea_.


Thanks Beth! 



papilio said:


> I'm so happy I got those E.o. slings, such a spectacular T.  :biggrin:
> 
> Beautiful work on the exuvium and 'looking out' shots Chad!


Thanks Michael! 



Storm76 said:


> My gosh - those Encyocratella olivacea are soo stunning!


Thanks Jan she is! She has molted since, you should see her now! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Cracking photos mate, Im liking these ocular tubercle shots.


Thanks Chris! Not to bad when you don't have to wrangle a live subject! hehe



papilio said:


> Hey Chad, I just noticed a few posts back that you finally learned how to spell 'definitely'.  hehe  :biggrin:


Misspell it once and I'll never let it down. 



madad666 said:


> minatrix right?


I'm not sure what you mean here? I do have some _A. minatrix_ but none on this page. Thanks for looking! 


Been a little bit, I'll start off with one of April's spiders and all of her recent eggsacs. She's been on a roll! 

_Megaphobema mesomelas_










































Notice the spikes/spines on the tarsal claw. I know other spiders like trapdoors have them but I don't recall seeing them on any of the theraphosids claws I have shot. 







_Tapinauchenius plumipes_


















a week later......


















_Poecilotheria ornata_












_Hapolopus_ sp. 'Colombia' Large/Gross






Congrats April on your excellent start to the year! 


I pulled this one last weekend. 

_Heterothele villosella_






























and a size reference. 







Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## papilio

Sheesh, guess who _else_ is on a roll!    What a great post Chad!!  You've hit perfection with the two _P. ornata_ hatchlings.    Really like the shots of April's _M. mesomelas_ too, the lighting is gorgeous!  Must've been using your anatomical flash stand again.


Seriously impressive seeing the dime reference with the _H. villosella_ sling, how many Raynoxes did you stack to get the close-up of _that_ one?  hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Excellent photos Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Sheesh, guess who _else_ is on a roll!    What a great post Chad!!  You've hit perfection with the two _P. ornata_ hatchlings.    Really like the shots of April's _M. mesomelas_ too, the lighting is gorgeous!  Must've been using your anatomical flash stand again.
> 
> 
> Seriously impressive seeing the dime reference with the _H. villosella_ sling, how many Raynoxes did you stack to get the close-up of _that_ one?  hehe


Thanks Michael! No special lighting. The flash was mounted on the camera this time around.  For the _H. villosella_, it's just one 250 Raynox and a little cropping. 




mcluskyisms said:


> Excellent photos Chad!


Thank you Chris! 

_Poecilotheria formosa_






_Ephebopus uatuman_ Double clutch!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome work Chad and April! I love the shots of the villosella. Congrats on the formosa and uatuman sacs! Tearing it up this year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome work Chad and April! I love the shots of the villosella. Congrats on the formosa and uatuman sacs! Tearing it up this year!


Thanks Jason! 

Just found this one tonight! 

_Cyriocosmus elegans_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Uhm ... I'm a bit slow sometimes ... that's the formosa from me with the new sac, yes?  :biggrin:  WTG Chad!!

Congrats on the C. elegans sac too!  

 ... just curious, how many more potential sacs are you still waiting on?  You're completely out of control!!


----------



## Storm76

No matter how often you deny it - you -ARE- a breeding machine, Chad! Good luck with those sacs


----------



## web eviction

Lots of good stuff man! How did the hapalopus pairing go?


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Uhm ... I'm a bit slow sometimes ... that's the formosa from me with the new sac, yes?  :biggrin:  WTG Chad!!
> 
> Congrats on the C. elegans sac too!
> 
> ... just curious, how many more potential sacs are you still waiting on?  You're completely out of control!!


Yep that's her!  Thanks Michael! hehe You going to make me count? 



Storm76 said:


> No matter how often you deny it - you -ARE- a breeding machine, Chad! Good luck with those sacs


LOL Jan! I'm just a hobbyist with some luck this year! 



web eviction said:


> Lots of good stuff man! How did the hapalopus pairing go?


Very well! Your boy was a stud! These are all 1i's now! 



advan said:


> _Hapolopus_ sp. 'Colombia' Large/Gross

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## web eviction

Wow! Can't believe I missed that pic lol! Glad he got the job done  looks like a decent number to


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful photos Chad!  I particularly love the mesomelas photos!!  Such a gorgeous "hair kicker"!

Congrats on all of the new sacs!!  I can see formosa, elegans and villosella in my future.  I just need to master keeping those microscopic slings well hydrated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good work sir, you're having a cracking year with both sacs and photos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

web eviction said:


> Wow! Can't believe I missed that pic lol! Glad he got the job done  looks like a decent number to


There is a lot! April did a hell of a job with them! 



dactylus said:


> Beautiful photos Chad!  I particularly love the mesomelas photos!!  Such a gorgeous "hair kicker"!
> 
> Congrats on all of the new sacs!!  I can see formosa, elegans and villosella in my future.  I just need to master keeping those microscopic slings well hydrated!!


Thanks David! Let's hope! Fingers crossed! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Good work sir, you're having a cracking year with both sacs and photos!


Thanks Chris!  April is the one with all the sacs! hehe 


0.1 _Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo black'





























































0.1 _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_

















































0.1 _Heterothele villosella_

























1.0 _Monocentropus balfouri_



















0.1 _Heterscodra maculata_




































Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silberrücken

Love your newest set, Chad... but that H. mac....    Pure gorgeousness!


----------



## papilio

^ Same here Chad, gorgeous set!!  :biggrin:


----------



## dactylus

papilio said:


> ^ Same here Chad, gorgeous set!!  :biggrin:


Ditto - gorgeous shots!!

David


----------



## AprilH

advan said:


> Thanks Chris!  April is the one with all the sacs! hehe


Oh stop! You have me beat this year by far!   :biggrin: 
In both sacs AND your pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Silberrücken said:


> Love your newest set, Chad... but that H. mac....    Pure gorgeousness!





papilio said:


> ^ Same here Chad, gorgeous set!!  :biggrin:





dactylus said:


> Ditto - gorgeous shots!!
> 
> David


Thanks guys! 



opiate said:


> Oh stop! You have me beat this year by far!   :biggrin:
> In both sacs AND your pictures!


I don't think so! 

2i _Heterothele villosella_






_Cyriocosmus elegans_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AprilH

Amazing pics, again! Those look tiny! You can pretty much see through their little legs.


----------



## Storm76

Just wow the last two sets, Chad! I'm out of words...beautiful T's and extremely nice pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Beautiful H. mac man! Wonderful shots!


----------



## dactylus

Nice photos and slings Chad!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Shrike

Love those Cyriocosmus sling pics.  Great stuff.


----------



## advan

opiate said:


> Amazing pics, again! Those look tiny! You can pretty much see through their little legs.


Thanks April! 



Storm76 said:


> Just wow the last two sets, Chad! I'm out of words...beautiful T's and extremely nice pics!


Thanks Jan! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Beautiful H. mac man! Wonderful shots!


Thanks Jason! I think they are a very underrated species! 



dactylus said:


> Nice photos and slings Chad!!
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks David! 



Shrike said:


> Love those Cyriocosmus sling pics.  Great stuff.


Thanks Matt!  How are your little ones?


Jason's MM _Heterothele gabonensis_































Mad male _Encyocratella olivacea_






Happy male _Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## dactylus

Gorgeous H. gabonensis!!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## web eviction

Awesome pics as alway man! 
How long did it take you elegans to drop after pairing? Haha your male is a stud! Lol they were locked up for two hours last night! I'll give him a couple days and glet them have another go


----------



## papilio

You sure that _Heterothele gabonensis_ is really a tarantula?  hehe  Weirdest looking thing ever!  Love the enormous eyes.  

Wow Chad, would be awesome to get some E.o. babies!!


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on the Encyocratella olivacea producing a sac for you, buddy! 

Gorgeous Heterothele spp. specimen !


----------



## Formerphobe

That H. gabonensis is so Not my kind of spider!  LOL  Pretty animal, though.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you on the E. olivacea.  I'll be watching for slings.


----------



## advan

dactylus said:


> Gorgeous H. gabonensis!!  Fingers crossed!!


He is a looker! Hopefully Jason or I(or both!) can produce some of these! 



web eviction said:


> Awesome pics as alway man!
> How long did it take you elegans to drop after pairing? Haha your male is a stud! Lol they were locked up for two hours last night! I'll give him a couple days and glet them have another go


I forgot to warning you about _Cyriocosmus_ mating rituals! LOL



papilio said:


> You sure that _Heterothele gabonensis_ is really a tarantula?  hehe  Weirdest looking thing ever!  Love the enormous eyes.
> 
> Wow Chad, would be awesome to get some E.o. babies!!


They are an interesting spider! I'd love to produce slings of both of those! Fingers crossed! 



Storm76 said:


> Good luck on the Encyocratella olivacea producing a sac for you, buddy!
> 
> Gorgeous Heterothele spp. specimen !


Thanks Jan! 



Formerphobe said:


> That H. gabonensis is so Not my kind of spider!  LOL  Pretty animal, though.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you on the E. olivacea.  I'll be watching for slings.


Oh come on Joyce, we'll convert you soon enough! 

Thanks! I'll keep you posted! 



Been a little bit but here it goes...................


0.1 _Encyocratella olivacea_










































David's _Pamphobeteus_ sp. 'platyomma'












_Ephebopus uatuman_






_Avicularia diversipes_












_Psalmopoeus irminia_


















Some recent pairings......

_Avicularia minatrix_






_Idiothele mira_












_Cyriocosmus elegans_ are still looking good. 






Found yet another _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ sac. 






_Poecilotheria formosa_ :3:






Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Good luck with the I. mira and A. minatrix man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Big YAY on the _P. formosa!!_  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PerfectCircle

Can't believe I just noticed all these beautiful spiders are in my state! No way ! I can't find my tarantula people out here !
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good work Mr. Campbell.

:3:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Just...wow! Good luck on getting sacs there and that last set of pics of the Encyocratella olivacea does it! I need one of those! *gasp* They're stunningly beautiful and have such a nice contrast and subtle, yet outstanding little eye-catchers in their coloration...

Good luck, Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Wow, gorgeous pics.  Love that Eo and the mira mating shots.  Good luck with the pairing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Happy Birthday,

Congrats on the sacs and good luck.

Pictures are outstanding, as usual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Happy Birthday Chad!!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken

*:biggrin: Happy Birthday, Chad!!!! :biggrin:*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good luck with the I. mira and A. minatrix man!


Thanks Jason! I will need it with the _A. minatrix_! I can't hatch them if my life depended on it! LOL



papilio said:


> Big YAY on the _P. formosa!!_  :biggrin:


Agreed! 



PerfectCircle said:


> Can't believe I just noticed all these beautiful spiders are in my state! No way ! I can't find my tarantula people out here !
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express


Yep! there are lot's of nice spiders in this state! Join the Minnverts group on Yahoo. 



mcluskyisms said:


> Good work Mr. Campbell.
> 
> :3:


Thanks Chris! 



Storm76 said:


> Just...wow! Good luck on getting sacs there and that last set of pics of the Encyocratella olivacea does it! I need one of those! *gasp* They're stunningly beautiful and have such a nice contrast and subtle, yet outstanding little eye-catchers in their coloration...
> 
> Good luck, Chad!


Thanks Jan! 



jbm150 said:


> Wow, gorgeous pics.  Love that Eo and the mira mating shots.  Good luck with the pairing!


Thanks Jeff!  Fingers crossed! 



CEC said:


> Happy Birthday,
> 
> Congrats on the sacs and good luck.
> 
> Pictures are outstanding, as usual.





papilio said:


> Happy Birthday Chad!!  :biggrin:





Silberrücken said:


> *:biggrin: Happy Birthday, Chad!!!! :biggrin:*​


Thanks guys!  

Some updates: 

_Cyriocosmus elegans_ made it to 2i.






_Poecilotheria formosa_ made it to 1i.






_Ephebopus uatuman_ double clutch was pulled and now has made it to 2i.













Jason's male got some action. Fingers crossed for a bundle of these! 

_Heterothele gabonensis_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

Kudos goes out to Chad _The Sling Factory_!  :worship:  hehe  
Continued congrats, what an amazing Spring for you!   

Funny we should both post within minutes of each other ... it had been so long since either of us added to our threads, I was seriously starting to wonder whether we had both given up shooting spiders!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Awesome work, Chad  

I wanted to ask, do you usually sell most of them yourself or give them to sellers like Jamies?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Good luck man! Sick shots of all the babies, especially they E. uatuman.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Excellent work & awesome photos Chad!


----------



## Eldric

Great pictures Chad. Those elegans are TINY!


----------



## advan

Thanks guys! 

It's been awhile! I only have a few photos to share for now. Hopefully more soon! 

_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo Black'






























_Phormingochilus everetti_












_Ceratogyrus darlingi_












_Poecilotheria striata_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## papilio

Chad's back!  :biggrin:

Love that third photo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Chad's back!  :biggrin:
> 
> Love that third photo!


LOL Thanks Michael! 


_Poecilotheria metallica_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## papilio

Looks like a Covergirl to me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

wow, long time no pics indeed. And gorgeous Poecs again. 

How's your subfusca, btw? those magnificent pics of it actually made me seriously consider getting a pokie for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> LOL Thanks Michael!
> 
> 
> _Poecilotheria metallica_



I saw these on Reptile Report a few minutes ago. Man, pics like that further confirm why a blue T is the ultimate T, and why someday I must own a female P metallica. But if my Singapore Blue is a female, that's a decent 2nd!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## batterybound

That "Borneo Black" sling's face is unreal! Great shots, Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Hydrazine said:


> wow, long time no pics indeed. And gorgeous Poecs again.
> 
> How's your subfusca, btw? those magnificent pics of it actually made me seriously consider getting a pokie for the first time.


LOL yeah, I've been busy trying other photography, it's getting cold now so expect more updates.  That pretty girl is doing just fine.  



viper69 said:


> I saw these on Reptile Report a few minutes ago. Man, pics like that further confirm why a blue T is the ultimate T, and why someday I must own a female P metallica. But if my Singapore Blue is a female, that's a decent 2nd!


They are nice! Still my fourth favorite _Poecilotheria_! 



batterybound said:


> That "Borneo Black" sling's face is unreal! Great shots, Chad!


Thanks Lisa! 


3i _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_





























































_Ephebopus murinus_




































_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo Black'

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Beary Strange

I'm guessing that e.murinus wasn't thrilled with being photographed? XD Very cute little ones. I especially like the lampropelma baby shots, almost looks like it's smiling in that second one.


----------



## papilio

Beautiful images Chad, really is good to see you back!  
Those macros of the B.B. molting are fantastic!!


----------



## advan

Belle Fury said:


> I'm guessing that e.murinus wasn't thrilled with being photographed? XD Very cute little ones. I especially like the lampropelma baby shots, almost looks like it's smiling in that second one.


_E. murinus_ have always been fun subjects.  



papilio said:


> Beautiful images Chad, really is good to see you back!
> Those macros of the B.B. molting are fantastic!!


Thanks Michael! 


_Iridopelma_ sp. "recife"
















































One of the _Cyriocosmus elegans_ in a "multiple spider enclosure"






_Ornithoctonus_ sp. "Koh Samui"






_Poecilotheria ornata_
























_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_






Double fangs






_Poecilotheria ornata_/_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ first instar size comparison

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Alltheworld601

Congrats especially on getting an Iridopelma to sit still.  I was never very good at that trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Great Iridoplema, esp the toe tips.. Love the comparison at hatching..very, very cool. How long did THAT meeting last?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Alltheworld601 said:


> Congrats especially on getting an Iridopelma to sit still.  I was never very good at that trick.


April did all that work, by the time I got over to photograph her she was calm. 



viper69 said:


> Great Iridoplema, esp the toe tips.. Love the comparison at hatching..very, very cool. How long did THAT meeting last?


Thanks! Not long, just a few minutes to pop off a few shots. 

_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'Blue' (Panay Island, Philippines)
Mature male






Female






Pairings












Fingers crossed!







Ornithoctoninae sp. "prison de abeilles“ (Laos)






Looks like he got it done. 







New flash set-up 












Test shots with .75" _Psalmopoeus pulcher_

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## papilio

Yeah man, you got it working!!  :clap:

I missed the previous post of yours somehow ... Wow, that _I. _sp. "recife" is astonishing!!    Of all of your spiders which I've photographed that was my favorite.  :biggrin:


----------



## viper69

Those lights look just like Papilio's, are they same model etc?

I love pics of gear and tarantula tanks out back..You have a lot, and I'm sure that's only a small portion of the collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

viper69 said:


> I love pics of gear and tarantula tanks out back..You have a lot!


You need to see his T sanctuary in person ... I'm so jealous!!


----------



## viper69

papilio said:


> You need to see his T sanctuary in person ... I'm so jealous!!


Yeah I know! I saw a brief look inside Netbugs via a youtube video, and felt the same.

I'm telling ya, Macro Lens or More Ts....Macros or More Metallatica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Yeah man, you got it working!!  :clap:
> 
> I missed the previous post of yours somehow ... Wow, that _I. _sp. "recife" is astonishing!!    Of all of your spiders which I've photographed that was my favorite.  :biggrin:


Yeah, after the right batteries.  Well, ask April to get her out at the next meet up. 



viper69 said:


> Those lights look just like Papilio's, are they same model etc?
> 
> I love pics of gear and tarantula tanks out back..You have a lot, and I'm sure that's only a small portion of the collection!


Michael had those light for a short stint but I think he used them with the ring mount and ditched them pretty quickly. 

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Excellent photos of a beautiful spider, Chad!    Love the second and last shots.

And those flashes are def paying off, really nice light!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

I love that last shot..Wait till I post my Polaroid photos, you guys are going to wish you went lo-tech!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Excellent photos of a beautiful spider, Chad!    Love the second and last shots.
> 
> And those flashes are def paying off, really nice light!


Thanks Michael! I'm liking the flashes a lot! 



viper69 said:


> I love that last shot..Wait till I post my Polaroid photos, you guys are going to wish you went lo-tech!


Are you going to have to take a picture of your Polaroid picture to upload it? 


_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'Blue' (Panay Island, Philippines)






_Psalmopoeus canbridgei_






_Poecilotheria ornata_










































_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Storm76

Stunning, and good luck on the pairing Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Whoa NICE pics of I mira, crispy!  Any more pics of those "hanging" around?   I haven't seen many of them to begin with, are the typically a copper color like yours? It's very pretty, but the blue, well that seals the deal for me. Someday soon I'll get one.


----------



## Philth

This is crazy stuff, really nice!

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate

Nice!!I think the best photos of Idiothele mira I have seen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

syndicate said:


> Nice!!I think the best photos of Idiothele mira I have seen!


_AGREED!!_  They're gorgeous Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Unbelievable pics of the mira chad, nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Stunning, and good luck on the pairing Chad!


Thank Jan! 



viper69 said:


> Whoa NICE pics of I mira, crispy!  Any more pics of those "hanging" around?   I haven't seen many of them to begin with, are the typically a copper color like yours? It's very pretty, but the blue, well that seals the deal for me. Someday soon I'll get one.


Yep they are that copper color. Awesome species.



Philth said:


> This is crazy stuff, really nice!
> 
> Later, Tom


Thanks Tom! 



syndicate said:


> Nice!!I think the best photos of Idiothele mira I have seen!


Thanks Chris, I don't know about that! 



papilio said:


> _AGREED!!_  They're gorgeous Chad!


Thanks Michael! 



jbm150 said:


> Unbelievable pics of the mira chad, nicely done!


Thanks Jeff! Nice to see you around!  

_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'Blue' (Panay Island, Philippines)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## dactylus

Great job as always Chad!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Love the new pics.  That I. mira is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the successfull pairing 

Btw Chad - can you make a pic of your T-room by chance? Just curious


----------



## advan

dactylus said:


> Great job as always Chad!
> 
> David


Thanks David!



Shrike said:


> Love the new pics.  That I. mira is beautiful.


Thanks Matt! She is a looker! 



Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the successfull pairing
> 
> Btw Chad - can you make a pic of your T-room by chance? Just curious


Thanks Jan! I'll get around to room pics someday. You didn't get enough from the camera setup pictures? 


These made it to 2i.

_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'blue' (Panay Island, Philippines)












Female #2 dropped! 






_Avicularia juruensis_












0.1 _Ornithoctonus_ sp. 'silver/grey'






0.1 _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_






























Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## viper69

Advan- do you have a full body shot of your A jurensis from above, ie not a profile


----------



## CEC

That sp. silver/grey is just beautiful. Very nice pics, as always. 

I really hope that is a good sac!


----------



## Mike41793

Never seen or heard of the P. langenbucheri. Neat looking T. I love the psalmos and how different they all look. That one almost looks like a combo of irminia and reduncus

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> Advan- do you have a full body shot of your A jurensis from above, ie not a profile


There are a few shots in this thread somewhere. I am slowly backing away from full 'specimen' shots because it seems they always end up on overseas dealer's website. 



CEC said:


> That sp. silver/grey is just beautiful. Very nice pics, as always.
> 
> I really hope that is a good sac!


Thanks! Me too!



Mike41793 said:


> Never seen or heard of the P. langenbucheri. Neat looking T. I love the psalmos and how different they all look. That one almost looks like a combo of irminia and reduncus


They've been around for awhile, just not too popular. 


Happy Birthday Chase! Here is your new spider. 

0.1 _Avicularia azuraklaasi_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CEC

Thanks again, Chad! 

You picked up lots of great color in these shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

I apologize if this has been asked before, but what is your camera/lens/lighting setup? Very sharp, colorful images.

Edit: found it, but sent you a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Happy Birthday Chase!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

I heard Advan's camera setup is an advanced, prototype Polaroid made by DARPA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful pictures of a skilled photograph! Love the juruensis and azuraklaasi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Phlogius_ sp. 'pq113' with sac






_Holothele incei_






_Cyriocosmus ritae_






_Iridopelma_ sp. 'recife'












_Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra'












_Avicularia_ sp. 'Peru'

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## paassatt

Beautiful shot of the _Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra' fangs/mouth area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Wow.  Beautiful shots of some gorgeous creatures!!  Nicely done Chad!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Agreed, fantastic shots Chad!  That _C. ritae_ photo is amazing!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Haha, I love that shot of the "Sumatra" on the top of its pillbottle! Priceless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

dactylus said:


> Wow.  Beautiful shots of some gorgeous creatures!!  Nicely done Chad!
> 
> David


Thanks David! 



papilio said:


> Agreed, fantastic shots Chad!  That _C. ritae_ photo is amazing!  :biggrin:


Thanks Michael! I like that one too, most parings are done in the female's borrow, so I got lucky with that one! 



Storm76 said:


> Haha, I love that shot of the "Sumatra" on the top of its pillbottle! Priceless





paassatt said:


> Beautiful shot of the _Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra' fangs/mouth area.


Thanks guys! I got a little grief for waiting too long to upgrade the living quarters. 

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ double clutch






_Cyriocosmus ritae_






_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'blue' (Panay Island, Philippines) sac #2

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Sheesh, I missed this one the first time around, luckily found it on Google Images for_ Orphnaecus_ sp. 'blue' .   Very cool shot ... reminds me of the human clone room in _The Island_ 

MUST get a couple this time around!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philth

Congrats on the sacs, and great pics as always.  I'm curious about the Avicularia sp. 'Peru', I don't think I've seen that before.  I assume its not "Peru Purple/urticans. It doesn't look like it at least, but I'm not up on my Avic's.

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the sacs again, Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Sheesh, I missed this one the first time around, luckily found it on Google Images for_ Orphnaecus_ sp. 'blue' .   Very cool shot ... reminds me of the human clone room in _The Island_
> 
> MUST get a couple this time around!


Thanks Michael! I'll be bringing a bunch to Jeni's next month so you'll have a chance to bring some home. 



Philth said:


> Congrats on the sacs, and great pics as always.  I'm curious about the Avicularia sp. 'Peru', I don't think I've seen that before.  I assume its not "Peru Purple/urticans. It doesn't look like it at least, but I'm not up on my Avic's.
> 
> later, Tom


Thanks Tom! A bunch of these were imported as WC's 2011-12 and bred. They are possibly _A. ancylochira_ but I'm hesitant to label them as such. What is different about these are the sexually dimorphic adult males, see this thread >>> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?221975-What-Avicularia-is-this&highlight=Avicularia



Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the sacs again, Chad!


Thanks Jan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

advan said:


> Thanks Tom! A bunch of these were imported as WC's 2011-12 and bred. They are possibly _A. ancylochira_ but I'm hesitant to label them as such. What is different about these are the sexually dimorphic adult males, see this thread >>> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?221975-What-Avicularia-is-this&highlight=Avicularia


Wonder if we'll ever get that Avicularia revision by Fukushima. Oh well, that won't stop people from labeling the imports whatever the BLEEP they want, selling them as such and introducing more confusion to an already chaotic genus, where there are only few certain and recognizable species. (and one of those might be even taken out of the genus, if the revision ever comes through - I'm curious what genus will my versicolor end up in)


----------



## viper69

Hydrazine said:


> Wonder if we'll ever get that Avicularia revision by Fukushima. Oh well, that won't stop people from labeling the imports whatever the BLEEP they want, selling them as such and introducing more confusion to an already chaotic genus, where there are only few certain and recognizable species. (and one of those might be even taken out of the genus, if the revision ever comes through - I'm curious what genus will my versicolor end up in)


Her doctoral thesis is available for free. However her entire thesis is in Spanish. She and her mentor propose 4 new genera in that thesis. I could not determine the changes. I haven't been able to track down any published papers from her work yet.

---------- Post added 04-22-2014 at 01:03 PM ----------




advan said:


> What is different about these are the sexually dimorphic adult males, see this thread >>> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?221975-What-Avicularia-is-this&highlight=Avicularia


I've read that post before. Where in the post does it mention sexual dimorphism? I must be missing something??


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> Her doctoral thesis is available for free. However her entire thesis is in Spanish. She and her mentor propose 4 new genera in that thesis. I could not determine the changes. I haven't been able to track down any published papers from her work yet.


It was purposed to be released in June 2013 but missed the deadline. It's a lot of work to tackle, so it's not surprising it has been pushed back. 

Teaser english translation here>>> http://www.mediafire.com/download/snh664wxrfgxdx1/Caroline_Fukushima_english.pdf
Summary here>>> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/720258-forthcoming-avicularia-revision.html



			
				viper69 said:
			
		

> I've read that post before. Where in the post does it mention sexual dimorphism? I must be missing something??


It is discussed in the thread, if you are having trouble using your eyeballs to see it in the pictures of the male and female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> It was purposed to be released in June 2013 but missed the deadline. It's a lot of work to tackle, so it's not surprising it has been pushed back.
> 
> Teaser english translation here>>> http://www.mediafire.com/download/snh664wxrfgxdx1/Caroline_Fukushima_english.pdf
> Summary here>>> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/720258-forthcoming-avicularia-revision.html
> 
> It is discussed in the thread, if you are having trouble using your eyeballs to see it in the pictures of the male and female.


I've seen the teaser English too..just that a big fat tease.

I HAVE NOT seen the RFUK posting. THANKS. Hmm..so based on what I read there, what will happen metallica, geroldi, and all hte others mentioned?? Will they just be locality differences of Avic avic?? Or given new names..I wonder.

I saw the pictures and discounted them as one was a fresh molt, and the other gender was in need of a molt.

I'm all too familiar with thesis work, and primary peer-reviewed literature timelines.


----------



## mcluskyisms

First time Ive been logged on in ages, good going on the sacs mate!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC

advan said:


> It is discussed in the thread, if you are having trouble using your eyeballs to see it in the pictures of the male and female.


I must need my eyes checked, I don't see it either? I only see pictures of a Female and a Mature Male? I see where Jaimie states the "Mature male looked like above spider before hooking out" referring to the female pictured above. So I'm also a bit confused?


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> First time Ive been logged on in ages, good going on the sacs mate!!!


Thanks Chris! Stop by the forum more often! 



CEC said:


> I must need my eyes checked, I don't see it either? I only see pictures of a Female and a Mature Male? I see where Jaimie states the "Mature male looked like above spider before hooking out" referring to the female pictured above. So I'm also a bit confused?


You can lead a horse to water but.......


2i _Encyocratella olivacea_

























_Idiothele mira_

























_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'blue' (Panay Island, Philippines) Second sac starting to darken.































Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Formerphobe

Fantastic I. mira shots!  Keeping fingers crossed for many more CB blue footed babies in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec

Love how you can see all the little details on the small instars that are are lost once they get larger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

An incredible set here Chad!    I'm jealous of the last three, so beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Insanely detailed shots again, Chad. Keeping fingers crossed for a viable I. mira sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Advan, on your I mira there, is the blue that bright naturally, or was that due to a flash? I've seen such variation on the blue intensity, and unsure how much is due to people's camera/computer and the actually T itself.


----------



## advan

Formerphobe said:


> Fantastic I. mira shots!  Keeping fingers crossed for many more CB blue footed babies in the hobby.


Thanks Joyce! 



awiec said:


> Love how you can see all the little details on the small instars that are are lost once they get larger.


Agreed! 



papilio said:


> An incredible set here Chad!    I'm jealous of the last three, so beautiful.


Thanks Michael!  



Storm76 said:


> Insanely detailed shots again, Chad. Keeping fingers crossed for a viable I. mira sac!


Thanks Jan! 



viper69 said:


> Advan, on your I mira there, is the blue that bright naturally, or was that due to a flash? I've seen such variation on the blue intensity, and unsure how much is due to people's camera/computer and the actually T itself.


Depends on what you mean by 'naturally'. Do you consider under normal room lighting conditions 'natural'? Flash helps reflect the color as a flashlight or direct sun would. 

_Phlogius_ sp. 'pq113'






_Cyriocosmus ritae_






_Orphnaecus_ sp. 'blue' (Panay Island, Philippines)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## netr

Loving those beady eyes.


----------



## TLover007

I want to say how nice these pictures are but no words how to mind on just how to describe the beauty...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Storm76

That translucency....*gasp*


----------



## advan

netr said:


> Loving those beady eyes.


Me too. 



TLover007 said:


> I want to say how nice these pictures are but no words how to mind on just how to describe the beauty...
> 
> Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


Thank you. 



Storm76 said:


> That translucency....*gasp*


LOL Thanks Jan! 

_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_












_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ double clutch


















_Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Tivia

You have some beautiful tarantulas. The details your pictures capture are amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chevysbrew

So many pix and all are wonderfull. Best detail I have seen! What camera setup do you use?
Thanks for sharing the pix!!!


----------



## advan

Tivia said:


> You have some beautiful tarantulas. The details your pictures capture are amazing.


Thank you! 



Chevysbrew said:


> So many pix and all are wonderfull. Best detail I have seen! What camera setup do you use?
> Thanks for sharing the pix!!!


Thanks! I use a use a Nikon D7100 with a Tokina 100mm f2.8 lens. Lighting is two Nikon SB-R200 speedlights.

Adult male _Psalmopoeus reduncus_


















_Avicularia diversipes_






_Cyriocosmus elegans_






0.1 _Phormingochilus everetti_






_Pachistopelma bromelicola_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chicken Farmer

That p. bromelicola is breath taking!


----------



## Storm76

Fully agree! Almost looks like A. diversipes minus the reflections.


----------



## Eldric

VERY cool, love that Pachistopelma bromelicola


----------



## advan

Chicken Farmer said:


> That p. bromelicola is breath taking!





Storm76 said:


> Fully agree! Almost looks like A. diversipes minus the reflections.





bethr said:


> VERY cool, love that Pachistopelma bromelicola


Thanks guys! It is a nice looking spider! 


_Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice shots Chad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldric

LOL 
Is that last sling in the running to be a Who....?


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice shots Chad!


Thanks Chris! 



bethr said:


> LOL
> Is that last sling in the running to be a Who....?


LOL Seems like it! 

_Cyriocosmus elegans_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## advan

_Cyriocosmus elegans_ 1i's


















_Poecilotheria formosa_ from last years sac






_Poecilotheria ornata_






_Pterinochilus murinus_






Adult male _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Beautiful foot shots Chad!  

Oooh, need some formosas!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Beautiful foot shots Chad!
> 
> Oooh, need some formosas!!


Thanks Michael! 


_Poecilotheria regalis_






_Cyriocosmus elegans_












_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on yet another successfull sac, Chad. I recon you left the I. mira one with mommy? Looks like it was the right choice in that case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Sweet pics Advan! I like the really early development pics you take of these guys. Love seeing the *BLUE* on the female's legs!!! I have to get a couple of these at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on yet another successfull sac, Chad. I recon you left the I. mira one with mommy? Looks like it was the right choice in that case


Thanks Jan, I did not intend for them to hatch with mom. These have very fast development stages! I pulled them out right after the mom shots. 



viper69 said:


> Sweet pics Advan! I like the really early development pics you take of these guys. Love seeing the *BLUE* on the female's legs!!! I have to get a couple of these at some point.


Thanks! You should, these are an awesome species!


_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> Thanks Jan, I did not intend for them to hatch with mom. These have very fast development stages! I pulled them out right after the mom shots.
> 
> Thanks! You should, these are an awesome species!
> 
> 
> _Idiothele mira_



Man these are pretty as slings!! I'm definitely getting them. I originally wanted them for 2 reasons-- Blue feet, and they have a curiously funny trapdoor behavior I've watched and talked to people about.

I'm sold!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> Man these are pretty as slings!! I'm definitely getting them. I originally wanted them for 2 reasons-- Blue feet, and they have a curiously funny trapdoor behavior I've watched and talked to people about.
> 
> I'm sold!


Have you gotten any yet? 


_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_












_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'
























_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Very cool shot 2nd from the end!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> Have you gotten any yet?


You bet! My first one from Catfish! It's more secretive than my marshalli. But I've seen it's blue toes already. I hope the toes get brighter on mine. Either way the trapdoor aspect is very amusing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Haha! That little guy behaves like my MM! Awesome shots as usual and great work, Chad! Glad to see these being bred over there and made more available!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Very cool shot 2nd from the end!


Thanks Michael! 



viper69 said:


> You bet! My first one from Catfish! It's more secretive than my marshalli. But I've seen it's blue toes already. I hope the toes get brighter on mine. Either way the trapdoor aspect is very amusing.


Nice! 



Storm76 said:


> Haha! That little guy behaves like my MM! Awesome shots as usual and great work, Chad! Glad to see these being bred over there and made more available!


Thanks Jan! 

_Hapalopus_ sp. 'Colombia' Large/Gross  1"






Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Laos'






_Psalmopoeus irminia_






Metatarsus






Juvenile female _Ephebopus uatuman_ from last year's eggsac






Adult female _Cyriocosmus ritae_ from last year's eggsac

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Wah! That metatarsus shot of the irminia....:love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Wah! That metatarsus shot of the irminia....:love:


Thanks Jan? hehe

_Lyrognathus crotalus_


















_Pachistopelma bromelicola_




























































100mm @ 1:1 uncropped






100mm @ 1:1 with Raynox 250 uncropped






100mm @ 1:1 cropped to ^ size. See the depth of field difference?

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## advan

_Haplopelma_ sp. 'Bach Ma'




































_Haplocosmia himalayana_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jbm150

Love the Bach ma, we really need more of the species here in the US!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

advan said:


> _Pachistopelma bromelicola_


Amazing bromelicola. Do you have an adult?


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> Love the Bach ma, we really need more of the species here in the US!


Agreed! 



Austin S. said:


> Amazing bromelicola. Do you have an adult?


Thanks Austin, I do not. 

Female _Chaetopelma olivaceum_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome pictures as always man! That "Bach Ma" looks familiar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome pictures as always man! That "Bach Ma" looks familiar.


Thanks Jason! Fingers crossed! 

_Haplopelma_ sp. 'Bach Ma'







_Cyriocosmus leetzi_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RegallRegius

Gorgeous shots, amazing spiders.


----------



## Mike41793

That sp. Bach ma is so awesome. Can't wait until they're readily available!!


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on the breeding (knowing your success, I'm just gonna wait patiently for the pics of the sac and nymphs, hehe).


----------



## advan

RegallRegius said:


> Gorgeous shots, amazing spiders.


Thank you! 



Mike41793 said:


> That sp. Bach ma is so awesome. Can't wait until they're readily available!!


Agreed! 



Storm76 said:


> Good luck on the breeding (knowing your success, I'm just gonna wait patiently for the pics of the sac and nymphs, hehe).


Thanks Jan! I hope I have some luck with the species! 

_Avicularia versicolor_






Adult male _Haplopelma_ sp. 'Bach Ma'






_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'






_Holothele incei_


















Female _Iridopelma_ sp. 'Recife'

























_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo' showing sexual dimorphism at 2"

Male






Leg I tarsus and metatarsus






Female






Leg I tarsus and metatarsus






Adult female _Cyriopagopus schoiedtei_
























Juvenile female _Poecilotheria ornata_
























_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_










































_Poecilotheria formosa_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69

These are impressive, esp the closeup of the 1i leg


----------



## papilio

Thanks for the _L_. sp. "Borneo" examples Chad, looks like I have one of each!


----------



## Hydrazine

sigh...Once again, you're convincing me that picking one Poecilotheria species is not enough.

And that's after I've finally made the big step and got myself two lovely P.ornata spiderlings..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quazgar

Great pictures. I imagine you probably have already said somewhere in the thread, but I don't have time to comb through almost 100 pages right now : what kind of setup are you using for your photographs? Extension tubes on a macro? Reverse mounting? Also, what about your lighting?

Your collection is making me jealous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Great shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> These are impressive, esp the closeup of the 1i leg


Thanks Chris! 



papilio said:


> Thanks for the _L_. sp. "Borneo" examples Chad, looks like I have one of each!


No problem! 



Hydrazine said:


> sigh...Once again, you're convincing me that picking one Poecilotheria species is not enough.
> 
> And that's after I've finally made the big step and got myself two lovely P.ornata spiderlings..


Haha, they are an awesome genus!



Quazgar said:


> Great pictures. I imagine you probably have already said somewhere in the thread, but I don't have time to comb through almost 100 pages right now : what kind of setup are you using for your photographs? Extension tubes on a macro? Reverse mounting? Also, what about your lighting?
> 
> Your collection is making me jealous.


Thank you! I've gone through a few different set-ups but here is the current;

Nikon D7100
Tokina 100mm f2.8
2 Nikon SB-R200 speedlights
Raynox DCR250(not pictured)








Shrike said:


> Great shots!


Thanks Matt! I hope all is well with your new two-legged critter! 


Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Laos'


















_Holothele incei_ started to molt to 2i

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Beautiful Chad, love the glow!  

Maybe try a time-lapse of a first instar molt sometime ... ?  I don't think I've ever seen that, you'd be the one to do it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shawq0x01

Great photos!  I really like the macro shots...the detail is just amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Those last 4 are particularly impressive! Those blue setae really stand out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

.....the first....blue....tarantula! :O


----------



## Sana

When I grow up I want to...

Own every T ever heard of
Own camera equipment that I could take such beautiful pictures with
Have the skill to take said pictures

Thanks for the inspiration!

P.S.  When does grown up happen?  I'm 30 and haven't found it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Beautiful Chad, love the glow!
> 
> Maybe try a time-lapse of a first instar molt sometime ... ?  I don't think I've ever seen that, you'd be the one to do it!!


Thanks Michael! I don't have the patience for a tripod with macro. 



Shawq0x01 said:


> Great photos!  I really like the macro shots...the detail is just amazing!





viper69 said:


> Those last 4 are particularly impressive! Those blue setae really stand out.


Thanks guys! 



Biollantefan54 said:


> .....the first....blue....tarantula! :O


_Holothele incei_ 'blue form' 



Sana said:


> When I grow up I want to...
> 
> Own every T ever heard of
> Own camera equipment that I could take such beautiful pictures with
> Have the skill to take said pictures
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> P.S.  When does grown up happen?  I'm 30 and haven't found it yet.


I am the same age and haven't grown up, so no worries. 

_Holothele incei_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Biollantefan54

If only it looked like that as an adult!


----------



## advan

Biollantefan54 said:


> If only it looked like that as an adult!


They do! Those are the new 'blue form'!


Juvenile Female _Phormingochilus everetti_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> They do! Those are the new 'blue form'!


There's a blue form of H incei?? Was this produced in captivity like the gold form? Or was it acquired via field collecting?


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> There's a blue form of H incei?? Was this produced in captivity like the gold form? Or was it acquired via field collecting?


You are too gullible.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> You are too gullible.


Well I expect people to tell the truth, I didn't know we had a bunch of fibbers running rampant    . Plus I love blue. SO it caught my interest.


----------



## cold blood

*.*

Chad, your pics are ridiculous!  Thanks for showing them off.


----------



## awiec

advan said:


> They do! Those are the new 'blue form'!
> 
> 
> Juvenile Female _Phormingochilus everetti_


Very excited for these to become more available, they have everything I like about Asian OW rolled into one, lovely abdomen markings, color variation and a pleasing body build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

awiec said:


> Very excited for these to become more available, they have everything I like about Asian OW rolled into one, lovely abdomen markings, color variation and a pleasing body build.


I misread your comment and thought you said "they have everything I like about Asian OW rolled into one, lovely abdomen markings, color variation and a pleasing body *fluid* lol" 

I was very confused for a second lol.


----------



## awiec

Biollantefan54 said:


> I misread your comment and thought you said "they have everything I like about Asian OW rolled into one, lovely abdomen markings, color variation and a pleasing body *fluid* lol"
> 
> I was very confused for a second lol.


I have dyslexia so I can sympathize, I should have thrown in a colon to help it be an easier read. Still really want one of those spiders but they make my wallet cry.


----------



## Biollantefan54

No, you typed everything fine, I just have an occasional slow moment lol.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Beautiful, crisp shots of the everetti, Chad!


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> Well I expect people to tell the truth, I didn't know we had a bunch of fibbers running rampant    . Plus I love blue. SO it caught my interest.


Awe, I can't have a little fun at your expense? ;D



cold blood said:


> Chad, your pics are ridiculous!  Thanks for showing them off.


Thank you! 



awiec said:


> Very excited for these to become more available, they have everything I like about Asian OW rolled into one, lovely abdomen markings, color variation and a pleasing body build.


One of my favorites! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Beautiful, crisp shots of the everetti, Chad!


Thanks Jason! Where are all the Peru pics? 

_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## samatwwe

Wow, amazing shots. What is your camera set up for those close ups? I have a Canon eos rebel t4i and I can't decide which lenses to get to use for my T's.


----------



## papilio

So beautiful, great work Chad!


----------



## viper69

Great ones there again, do you have shots of them just spreading their legs and getting ready to crawl out?


----------



## advan

samatwwe said:


> Wow, amazing shots. What is your camera set up for those close ups? I have a Canon eos rebel t4i and I can't decide which lenses to get to use for my T's.


Thank you! Go back one page to post #1398. 



papilio said:


> So beautiful, great work Chad!


Thanks Michael! 



viper69 said:


> Great ones there again, do you have shots of them just spreading their legs and getting ready to crawl out?


These are just ewls that really only wiggle their legs, that's about it. Once they're 1i they'll leave the sac.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## viper69

Got it thanks..wasnt sure how far along they were..Those shots are great!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Amazing how much details those macro shots reveal. I find it even more interesting on the adult T's. For example: Hapalopus spp. have these long, black hairs on their legs occasionally which I'd suspect being for something specifically in terms of senses maybe? Who knows! Awesome shots as usual and have a great start into 2015.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov

There's no other picture thread like Advan's  Great shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> Got it thanks..wasnt sure how far along they were..Those shots are great!!


Thanks Chris, now they are starting to crawl out. 



Storm76 said:


> Amazing how much details those macro shots reveal. I find it even more interesting on the adult T's. For example: Hapalopus spp. have these long, black hairs on their legs occasionally which I'd suspect being for something specifically in terms of senses maybe? Who knows! Awesome shots as usual and have a great start into 2015.


Thanks Jan, you too.  



Angel Minkov said:


> There's no other picture thread like Advan's  Great shots!


Thanks! 

_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Okay Chad ... now you've really outdone yourself with that first shot!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Okay Chad ... now you've really outdone yourself with that first shot!  :biggrin:


Haha! Thanks Michael! 

Female _Poecilotheria regalis_












Sub adult male _Poecilotheria ornata_












Sub adult Female _Poecilotheria ornata_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Biollantefan54

I am starting to like Poecilotheria more and more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles

Beautiful Brother! What Camera You Using? ;3


----------



## advan

Chainsaw Reptil said:


> Beautiful Brother! What Camera You Using? ;3


$5 macro Iphone attachment off Ebay. 


_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'












_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> $5 macro Iphone attachment off Ebay.


Those recent  pics are off an iPhone ??


----------



## Storm76

papilio said:


> Okay Chad ... now you've really outdone yourself with that first shot!  :biggrin:


My thoughts exactly...*gasp*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Good Work and as usual, stunning pictures!



viper69 said:


> Those recent  pics are off an iPhone ??


I bought the attachment he's talking about but I haven't figured out how it works yet. :? I think I got scammed out of 5 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

CEC said:


> Good Work and as usual, stunning pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the attachment he's talking about but I haven't figured out how it works yet. :? I think I got scammed out of 5 bucks.


I sense an internet scam on the order of organized crime


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> Those recent  pics are off an iPhone ??





CEC said:


> I bought the attachment he's talking about but I haven't figured out how it works yet. :? I think I got scammed out of 5 bucks.





viper69 said:


> I sense an internet scam on the order of organized crime


It's not the camera, it's the one behind the lens. ;P

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_












_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

I concur with the opinions on your images of post 1429!  :worship:


And what's this, _MORE_ pulchers??!  :biggrin:


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> It's not the camera, it's the one behind the lens. ;P


You wait till I scan in, then compress and upload my HD Polaroids!   I sense the Pulitzer Price coming my way.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

viper69 said:


> You wait till I scan in, then compress and upload my HD Polaroids!


Hey quit bragging Chris!  You're giving the rest of us a complex.   ::

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

papilio said:


> Hey quit bragging Chris!  You're giving the rest of us a complex.   ::



Oh yea me! HAH, man those last mantid pics you posted, nothing short of National Geographic. I've seen photos equal to yours, but not better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swifty

Damn Chad, I wish I had a poster of most of these recent shots. You need to make posters! Those little face huggers are so juicy looking, I could just eat them : )

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Yaay! P. pulcher slings - so cute these.


----------



## lalberts9310

That H. sp. Bach-Ma!!! and that P. Everetti!!


----------



## Tfisher

Those are prob. The BEST pics I've ever seen.. Very nice! Very very nice. ENCORE!!! BRAVO!!!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> I concur with the opinions on your images of post 1429!  :worship:
> 
> 
> And what's this, _MORE_ pulchers??!  :biggrin:


Thanks Michael! You can never have too many.



viper69 said:


> You wait till I scan in, then compress and upload my HD Polaroids!   I sense the Pulitzer Price coming my way.....


Still waiting...... for the photos..... 



Swifty said:


> Damn Chad, I wish I had a poster of most of these recent shots. You need to make posters! Those little face huggers are so juicy looking, I could just eat them : )


Haha Thanks Kelly! Let me know if you want a print or two. 



Storm76 said:


> Yaay! P. pulcher slings - so cute these.


That they are. 



lalberts9310 said:


> That H. sp. Bach-Ma!!! and that P. everetti!!


They are some of my favorites! 



Tfisher said:


> Those are prob. The BEST pics I've ever seen.. Very nice! Very very nice. ENCORE!!! BRAVO!!!


LOL thanks, there are many other great photographers on the boards. 

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Thanks Michael! You can never have too many.


I quite agree ... just surprised!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eminart

Fantastic photos! I also have and love the Tokina 100mm. One of these days ill get around to investing in a proper macro flash setup. Ive been reluctant to get into artificial lighting. Thats a whole new world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

eminart said:


> Fantastic photos! I also have and love the Tokina 100mm. One of these days ill get around to investing in a proper macro flash setup. Ive been reluctant to get into artificial lighting. Thats a whole new world.


It is an awesome lens. Without a tripod and shooting at high apertures(f16+), flash is the only way to go.  

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_












_Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## miss moxie

Whoooa, look at that second picture of the P. langenbucheri! Looks like a tarantula ghost.


----------



## papilio

I love #2!!  :biggrin:


----------



## advan

miss moxie said:


> Whoooa, look at that second picture of the P. langenbucheri! Looks like a tarantula ghost.





papilio said:


> I love #2!!  :biggrin:


Thanks guys! I like that one too. 

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Prison des abeilles' (Laos)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Looks like a super cool T, best luck Chad!


----------



## dactylus

Nice job on the "Prison des abeilles"!!  Is that photo of your original female?


----------



## eminart

advan said:


> It is an awesome lens. Without a tripod and shooting at high apertures(f16+), flash is the only way to go.


Yeah, definitely. Even with a tripod and outdoor lighting, small apertures are just about impossible on anything that isn't as motionless as a rock. I really do need to invest in a macro flash setup. I have kind of an extended diffuser that I made and rigged up to work off of the onboard flash. It does ok, for what it is, but there's certainly room for improvement. 

Anyway, you do excellent work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Awesome with the P. langenbucheri, Chad! Great work!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Looks like a super cool T, best luck Chad!


Thanks Michael! Probably me favorite species! 



dactylus said:


> Nice job on the "Prison des abeilles"!!  Is that photo of your original female?


Yes, paired with Chris's male back in Jan '14, nothing happened and April had a male mature last fall so paired them up. 



eminart said:


> Yeah, definitely. Even with a tripod and outdoor lighting, small apertures are just about impossible on anything that isn't as motionless as a rock. I really do need to invest in a macro flash setup. I have kind of an extended diffuser that I made and rigged up to work off of the onboard flash. It does ok, for what it is, but there's certainly room for improvement.
> 
> Anyway, you do excellent work.


For laziness a speedlight in the hotshoe and a small soft box works just fine. Thank you. 



Storm76 said:


> Awesome with the P. langenbucheri, Chad! Great work!


Thanks! They are molting to 2i right now.  

_Lyrognathus crotalus_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

What an incredible T!!  Pretty soon I'll have to start growing my collection again.  

I love #2, the pose, lighting and DOF are just perfect!!!


----------



## dactylus

Chad I'm delighted to hear that your original "Prison des abeilles" female is the one that produced the sac.  I am most assuredly interested in a few of those slings when the time comes.  Best of luck!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> What an incredible T!!  Pretty soon I'll have to start growing my collection again.
> 
> I love #2, the pose, lighting and DOF are just perfect!!!


Thanks Michael! I like that one too! 



dactylus said:


> Chad I'm delighted to hear that your original "Prison des abeilles" female is the one that produced the sac.  I am most assuredly interested in a few of those slings when the time comes.  Best of luck!


Fingers crossed it's good! 

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

dactylus said:


> Chad I'm delighted to hear that your original "Prison des abeilles" female is the one that produced the sac.  I am most assuredly interested in a few of those slings when the time comes.  Best of luck!


The sac was bad.  I have a few more juveniles so hopefully one is a boy and the timing lines up. 

_Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76

Awesome?!


----------



## papilio

I think these have just become my favorite Psalmo slings!!  

Exciting find Chad, and great images!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Wow those ecclesiasticus look so different than other psalmo slings.  That abdominal pattern is reminiscent of a pampho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer

GORGEOUS photos. You have likely answered this somewhere else, but I can't read through 98 pages, I'm sorry -- would you mind sharing what photo equipment you use? I want a good closeup lens like that for my Nikon...


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Awesome?!


Agreed, cool new species along with bad sac news?!



papilio said:


> I think these have just become my favorite Psalmo slings!!
> 
> Exciting find Chad, and great images!


They are probably my favorite _Psalmopoeus_ slings so far!! 



jbm150 said:


> Wow those ecclesiasticus look so different than other psalmo slings.  That abdominal pattern is reminiscent of a pampho


For sure, cool looking slings!  



Blueandbluer said:


> GORGEOUS photos. You have likely answered this somewhere else, but I can't read through 98 pages, I'm sorry -- would you mind sharing what photo equipment you use? I want a good closeup lens like that for my Nikon...


Thank you! It has been asked plenty, I use a macro attachment off Ebay for my Iphone 5s.  Clicky

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Thank you! It has been asked plenty, I use a macro attachment off Ebay for my Iphone 5s.


I still need to come by sometime and compare your Iphone attachment with my Kodak Brownie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec

Chad, you have made me want to get a psalmo finally. I was never interested in them but you are twisting my arm very very hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer

> Thank you! It has been asked plenty, I use a macro attachment off Ebay for my Iphone 5s.  Clicky


Wow, sweet setup. I looked into picking up one of those lenses but unfortunately I have a Nikon D60 which has the wonky AF. *sigh* I really need a decent macro lens, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> I still need to come by sometime and compare your Iphone attachment with my Kodak Brownie.


Ha! 



awiec said:


> Chad, you have made me want to get a psalmo finally. I was never interested in them but you are twisting my arm very very hard.


About time! 



Blueandbluer said:


> Wow, sweet setup. I looked into picking up one of those lenses but unfortunately I have a Nikon D60 which has the wonky AF. *sigh* I really need a decent macro lens, though.


AF doesn't matter when you are shooting macro. You want to use MF anyway. You can always reverse the kits lens or buy a cheap prime and reverse it. If you take the time to go through this thread you'll learn some tips and tricks. I'll get you started.  Clicky

_Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

WTG Chad, you finally did it!!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer

advan said:
			
		

> AF doesn't matter when you are shooting macro. You want to use MF anyway. You can always reverse the kits lens or buy a cheap prime and reverse it. If you take the time to go through this thread you'll learn some tips and tricks. I'll get you started.  Clicky


I've never shot macro before, obviously, so it's good to know the lack of AF wouldn't be thing. I may just go ahead and buy it then, since I got a work bonus and I haven't even gotten my tax return yet, so I have a few extra bucks lying around. And I'm intimidated by that lens reversal thing, though I have to say the shots you got with it are amazing. 

Thanks for the tips! I will have to dedicate some time to crawling this thread to pick up more...


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> WTG Chad, you finally did it!!  :biggrin:


Thanks Michael! I know, about time. I hate the species. 



Blueandbluer said:


> I've never shot macro before, obviously, so it's good to know the lack of AF wouldn't be thing. I may just go ahead and buy it then, since I got a work bonus and I haven't even gotten my tax return yet, so I have a few extra bucks lying around. And I'm intimidated by that lens reversal thing, though I have to say the shots you got with it are amazing.
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I will have to dedicate some time to crawling this thread to pick up more...


Lighting and diffusion is just as important. Just practice and experiment. Good luck! 

1" _Orphnaecus_ sp. 'blue' (Panay Island, Philippines) from last years sac.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

_Chilobrachys dyscolus_ 'blue' (South Vietnam)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## viper69

I know for a FACT, my pinhole camera will leave Chad And Michael's Brownie in the dust! 

That Psalmo reminds me of my B Emilia very cool.


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> I know for a FACT, my pinhole camera will leave Chad And Michael's Brownie in the dust!


Put up or shut up. ;P

_Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra'

Adult male






Adult female

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Austin S.

advan said:


> Put up or shut up. ;P
> 
> _Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra'
> 
> Adult male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult female


Good god that female is amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jbm150

Austin S. said:


> Good god that female is amazing!!!


Pretty much summed it up nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

I've never thought the Sumatran Black was that special, but that pic makes me think otherwise now. The poor male is so spindly compared to the female.


----------



## Blueandbluer

viper69 said:


> I've never thought the Sumatran Black was that special, but that pic makes me think otherwise now. The poor male is so spindly compared to the female.


I kind of dig the spindly males myself. I love the crazy-long legs.


----------



## Storm76

Are you kidding me?! Is that C. dyscolus nymph actually threatening at that age?! What the...:laugh: Goes to show just how much temperament and attitude is in that species! Aaaand I'll have to steal Hera's sac upcoming weeking...that'll be fun!


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> I've never thought the Sumatran Black was that special, but that pic makes me think otherwise now. The poor male is so spindly compared to the female.


I've never seen that name before. It seems you have combined _Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatran Tiger' and _Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sulwesi Black'  Both are awesome species but I think I lean towards 'Sumatra' more.  Check out this site>>>> https://sites.google.com/site/asianarboreals/home



Blueandbluer said:


> I kind of dig the spindly males myself. I love the crazy-long legs.


Check out some of the bigger _Chilobrachys_ sp. 



Storm76 said:


> Are you kidding me?! Is that C. dyscolus nymph actually threatening at that age?! What the...:laugh: Goes to show just how much temperament and attitude is in that species! Aaaand I'll have to steal Hera's sac upcoming weeking...that'll be fun!


It is not a threat display. These are freshly molted and it's the first time they have all these movable parts(At ewl they can only wiggle their legs) so they are trying their new parts out, stretching them, etc. 


_Chilobrachys dyscolus_ 'blue' (South Vietnam)




































^Crop

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## awiec

While it may be the fact that my monitor is dimmed, your O.sp Blue has a darker abdomen than mine does, my female has more of a milk chocolate color to her, some days I can even see her heart.


----------



## advan

awiec said:


> While it may be the fact that my monitor is dimmed, your O.sp Blue has a darker abdomen than mine does, my female has more of a milk chocolate color to her, some days I can even see her heart.


Maybe because you're comparing your sub-adult female to a 1" sling? 

Adult male _Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec

advan said:


> Maybe because you're comparing your sub-adult female to a 1" sling?
> 
> Adult male _Encyocratella olivacea_


You have a point, it's been a while since mine was that small so I don't really remember what it looked like, though the rest of the colors pretty much are the same.


----------



## advan

_Chilobrachys dyscolus_ 'blue' (South Vietnam)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice shots as always Chad! Well done on the breedings too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## horanjp

Best macro photography around.....so jealous of these shots. Just when I thought I had everything I needed....*shops for cameras*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice shots as always Chad! Well done on the breedings too.


Thanks Chris! 



horanjp said:


> Best macro photography around.....so jealous of these shots. Just when I thought I had everything I needed....*shops for cameras*


Thank you but you need to check out some other threads on here, many great photographers.  Photography and equipment is addictive! 

_Pachistopelma bromelicola_

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## papilio

Was wondering when you'd get to posting these!   

Nice work, and what an incredible spider!!!!


----------



## Austin S.

advan said:


> _Pachistopelma bromelicola_


WOW. How have I overlooked this species... drooling...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Gorgeous shots as always Chad!


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Was wondering when you'd get to posting these!
> 
> Nice work, and what an incredible spider!!!!


Ha! I need to try another session without all the adult beverages. 



Austin S. said:


> WOW. How have I overlooked this species... drooling...


These are just juvie colors. They go through a nice color transformation as they grow.  



dactylus said:


> Gorgeous shots as always Chad!


Thanks David! 

Freshly matured adult male _Haplocosmia himalayana_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Good lord.:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Gosh! That bromelicola...*gasps* what a beautiful little T! I think I'm in love..


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful Haplocosmia himalayana!!


----------



## awiec

Question about the bromelicola, do you keep them with bromeliads or do they do just fine in a tank without them?


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Gosh! That bromelicola...*gasps* what a beautiful little T! I think I'm in love..


Thanks Jan, too bad they don't stay this color. 



dactylus said:


> Beautiful Haplocosmia himalayana!!


Thanks David! Hopefully he got his job done! 



awiec said:


> Question about the bromelicola, do you keep them with bromeliads or do they do just fine in a tank without them?


I do not. This one is still small and in a 32oz deli. I have the brown thumb when it comes to plants. I might look into fake bromelialds when it gets larger and if it is a girl.  

Adult male _Poecilotheria ornata_













Penultimate male _Haplopelma_ sp. 'Bach Ma'

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Storm76

Shark-tanked the P. ornata? Or did she kill him outright ?


----------



## awiec

The fang picture is fantastic, especially as you can see the little opening for venom to come out (or maybe I'm just seeing things)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

I'm delighted to see the photo of the penultimate male Haplopelma sp. 'Bach Ma'.  Nice pic!!  Best of luck with him.

I'd really like to maintain that species in my collection and I hope that your breeding efforts with this species are successful.


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Shark-tanked the P. ornata? Or did she kill him outright ?


I have never shark-tanked. If the cage is large enough with _Poecilotheria_, I put the male in and leave him for days, weeks, up to a month or two. It really depends. This male lasted two days with the female.



awiec said:


> The fang picture is fantastic, especially as you can see the little opening for venom to come out (or maybe I'm just seeing things)


Thank you. You are correct, you can see the venom orifice. 



dactylus said:


> I'm delighted to see the photo of the penultimate male Haplopelma sp. 'Bach Ma'.  Nice pic!!  Best of luck with him.
> 
> I'd really like to maintain that species in my collection and I hope that your breeding efforts with this species are successful.


Thanks David! The girls are ready, I just need him to mature! 

Sub adult female _Phormingochilus everetti_ through dirty glass






_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'












_Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra'

























Can you tell I like arboreal Ornithoctoninae? :3:

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hmbrower

Love your pictures! You ever sell of these beauties?!?!


----------



## Ellenantula

Incredible -- as impressed with the photography as I am with the Ts!  Excellent in every way -- glad you shared these.


----------



## papilio

Spectacular last couple of shots Chad!  :O


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful shots, Chad! That P. everetti looks stunning!


----------



## advan

advan said:
			
		

> Thanks David! The girls are ready, I just need him to mature!


This boy matured. 



hmbrower said:


> Love your pictures! You ever sell of these beauties?!?!


Thank you! I do but mainly wholesale. Search the classifieds for my latest ad. 



Ellenantula said:


> Incredible -- as impressed with the photography as I am with the Ts!  Excellent in every way -- glad you shared these.


Thanks! 



papilio said:


> Spectacular last couple of shots Chad!  :O


Thanks Michael! Almost, _almost_ thought about stacking. 



Storm76 said:


> Beautiful shots, Chad! That P. everetti looks stunning!


Thanks Jan! They are an awesome species! 

Adult male _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_






Adult female _Chilobrachys dyscolus_ "blue" (South Vietnam)


















Crop






_Poecilotheria rufilata_(bred by Jacobi, dropped off my half early in person)












To read about Michael Jacobi's visit to the Twin Cities, see blog #54 here>>> Clicky

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

Holy Henna! That C. dyscolus "blue" looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Holy Henna! That C. dyscolus "blue" looks awesome!


Agreed! 

Adult female _Haplocosmia himalayana_ and her slings.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dactylus

Congratulations on the Haplocosmia himalayana production!  Beautiful animals...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

That C. dyscolus "Blue" is BEAUTIFUL! *must_have!*


----------



## grayzone

advan said:


> Thanks Jan, too bad they don't stay this color.
> 
> Thanks David! Hopefully he got his job done!
> 
> I do not. This one is still small and in a 32oz deli. I have the brown thumb when it comes to plants. I might look into fake bromelialds when it gets larger and if it is a girl.
> 
> Adult male _Poecilotheria ornata_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penultimate male _Haplopelma_ sp. 'Bach Ma'


   aah i remember a few of my attempts ended that way.
Hopefully all went successful 
Ive been on this site a few days in a row now, and am afraid i need to get back into the hobby for good.
Just got all caught up on yours and jasons pic threads and am amazed at how you both keep outdoing yourselves with your collections, as well as your knack for photography.
Good stuff man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

dactylus said:


> Congratulations on the Haplocosmia himalayana production!  Beautiful animals...


Thanks David! 



lalberts9310 said:


> That C. dyscolus "Blue" is BEAUTIFUL! *must_have!*


Agreed! 



grayzone said:


> aah i remember a few of my attempts ended that way.
> Hopefully all went successful
> Ive been on this site a few days in a row now, and am afraid i need to get back into the hobby for good.
> Just got all caught up on yours and jasons pic threads and am amazed at how you both keep outdoing yourselves with your collections, as well as your knack for photography.
> Good stuff man


Thanks man, long time no see. Hopefully you are ready to get back into things full swing. 

_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'






_Haplocosmia himalayana_ Top view






Side view






_Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

I agree Chad, that MM _P. tigrinawesseli_ is really beautiful!

Btw that last photo of the same post is one of my favorites of yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> I agree Chad, that MM _P. tigrinawesseli_ is really beautiful!
> 
> Btw that last photo of the same post is one of my favorites of yours.


Thanks Michael! 

_Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'Sumatra'

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Love that last shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

I like turtles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Love that last shot.


Thanks Jason, maybe you'll like this one. 

_Lampropelma_ sp. 'Borneo'

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Chad, too good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

papilio said:


> Chad, too good!


Thanks Michael! 

_Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'hati hati'

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Have you ever attempted to calculate the magnification on your macro shots?  I can't help to notice the magnification range looks about the same as what I typically use with my stereomicrscope which is 10X-25X.


----------



## lalberts9310

advan said:


> Thanks Michael!
> 
> _Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'hati hati'


Oh WOW! That is one magnificent looking spider! How big is it? I can't wait for mine to look like that. Just stunning!


----------



## dactylus

Gorgeous!!


----------



## advan

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Have you ever attempted to calculate the magnification on your macro shots?  I can't help to notice the magnification range looks about the same as what I typically use with my stereomicrscope which is 10X-25X.


I have not. Michael(papilio) would have a better idea. Michael? Idea with 100mm at 1:1 with Raynox 250? That would be if the shot was a full frame shot and not cropped. 


lalberts9310 said:


> Oh WOW! That is one magnificent looking spider! How big is it? I can't wait for mine to look like that. Just stunning!


She is close to 6 inches?



dactylus said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks David, fingerscrossed.  

_Pterinochilus murinus_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

Ha!  That last shot reminds me of a couple guys wearing those inflatable Sumo wrestler suits!


@*AphonopelmaTX*, 
The magnification of a 250 Raynox on a 100mm lens is something like 2 to 2.5X (depending on lens design). 

But magnification in macro photography carries a different meaning than it does in microscopy.  As you may know, 1X (or 1:1, true macro magnification) means that the linear size of the image on the camera's sensor is the same as the actual size of the subject.  1:1 macro lenses were initially created in order to make photographic duplicates of slide transparencies.

I may not have this following bit exactly right (and Chris, feel free to stomp all over this if I'm wrong) but the definition of magnification in microscopy is determined as the inverse ratio of the FL of the eyepiece to that of the objective.

Remember too that these macro images, if seen at 100% resolution (a 1:1 correspondence of the sensor pixels with the PC monitor's pixels), would with Chad's camera be 6000 pixels wide rather than the AB default maximum width of 800px.  The amount of detail you'd see in Chad's images at that size would really blow you away!  

I've done deep image stacking with a 10X Mitutoyo objective in place of a conventional camera lens, and this is capable of rendering sharp images of a fly's head on the camera's sensor which span several times the width of a standard HD monitor when seen at full-res.  But the DOF of a single image of any non-planar subject is nil at this magnification as in the full-frame image below.   This is where focus stacking really comes into its own, requiring more than 200 images at this objective's f/16 aperture to span the focal depth of the fly's head.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

papilio said:


> @*AphonopelmaTX*,
> The magnification of a 250 Raynox on a 100mm lens is something like 2 to 2.5X (depending on lens design).
> 
> But magnification in macro photography carries a different meaning than it does in microscopy.


Thank you for your explanation!  I think I understand the difference, but I will be reading more on the subject.


----------



## advan

These made it to 2i. Marks the 25th successful species of Theraphosidae I have hatched. :3:

_Pterinochilus murinus_ 












_Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the 25th then, Chad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderbesideher

I love all your pics but the P. murinus babies have me cracking up, I don't know why. They just look so hilariously adorable compared to the big bad adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the 25th then, Chad


Thanks Jan! 



spiderbesideher said:


> I love all your pics but the P. murinus babies have me cracking up, I don't know why. They just look so hilariously adorable compared to the big bad adults.


Thanks! EWL do look like funny gummy spiders. 


Due to the new controversial paper, I'm taking the easy way out.  

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'hatihati' (Sulawesi, Indonesia)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cold blood

Chad, this thread is pure gold:clap::worship::clap:  Thanks:smile:


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> Thanks Michael!
> 
> _Cyriopagopus_ sp. 'hati hati'


Impressive, these pics alone are making me reconsider obtaining one this locality at some point. The pics are quite striking, certainly rivaling the Socotra Blue photo taken at a British event not long ago that hit the news for a few weeks.

But still not as good as my Kodak Brownie!!! :razz:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

cold blood said:


> Chad, this thread is pure gold:clap::worship::clap:  Thanks:smile:


Thanks! 



viper69 said:


> Impressive, these pics alone are making me reconsider obtaining one this locality at some point. The pics are quite striking, certainly rivaling the Socotra Blue photo taken at a British event not long ago that hit the news for a few weeks.
> 
> But still not as good as my Kodak Brownie!!! :razz:


They are a nice species. Now get a few and put that Kodak to work. 

_Omothymus violaceopes_ (_Lampropelma violaceopes_)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Radium

advan said:


> These made it to 2i. Marks the 25th successful species of Theraphosidae I have hatched. :3:
> 
> _Pterinochilus murinus_


Is that...is that a threat display?


----------



## dactylus

Congrats on the violaceopes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Radium said:


> Is that...is that a threat display?


No, just a first instar flipped over about to molt. 



dactylus said:


> Congrats on the violaceopes!!


Thanks David! You might like these next pictures made possible by your male. 

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'hatihati' (Sulawesi, Indonesia)

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## advan

_Omothymus violaceopes_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Wow man, sick shots!

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## awiec

They look so harmless and cuddly at that age


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow man, sick shots!


Thanks Jason!  



awiec said:


> They look so harmless and cuddly at that age


That they do. 

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'hatihati' (Sulawesi, Indonesia) started molting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Radium

Just send them all to my house. I'll deal with the logistics of having several hundred adult OBTs and Lampropelmae in a one-bedroom apartment when I come to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## advan

Radium said:


> Just send them all to my house. I'll deal with the logistics of having several hundred adult OBTs and Lampropelmae in a one-bedroom apartment when I come to it.


Ha. _P. murinus_ sac was small and male was on loan. Come help separate some incubators and I'll send you home with some.  

_Omothymus violaceopes (Lampropelma violaceopes)_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## micheldied

That just looks like it would feel so great to roll around in.


----------



## advan

micheldied said:


> That just looks like it would feel so great to roll around in.


At least it wouldn't be itchy!

Adult male _Cyriopagopus_ (ex. _Haplopelma_) sp. 'Midnight Blue' (Cambodia)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana

I have such a crush on your photography. You're inspiring me to better my click-and-point ways by learning what all those buttons on my cameras do, so thank you for that 

And thank you so much for sharing with us! It's a treat to see these beautiful tarantulas so close, and in such crisp detail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Beer 1


----------



## advan

Coconana said:


> I have such a crush on your photography. You're inspiring me to better my click-and-point ways by learning what all those buttons on my cameras do, so thank you for that
> 
> And thank you so much for sharing with us! It's a treat to see these beautiful tarantulas so close, and in such crisp detail.


Thank you! 

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'hatihati' (Sulawesi, Indonesia) darkening up

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## lalberts9310

Chad, how big do O. sp. 'hati hati' get? And at what size do males mature?

Awesome pictures as always, I wish I had such photography skills


----------



## advan

lalberts9310 said:


> Chad, how big do O. sp. 'hati hati' get? And at what size do males mature?
> 
> Awesome pictures as always, I wish I had such photography skills


Females can get 6"-6.5" legspan. Not sure on the size range of adult males but the one I had here was 3.5" or so. 

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'hatihati' (Sulawesi, Indonesia) started molting

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## advan

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'hati hati' (Sulawesi, Indonesia) 
























Female _Tapinauchenius plumipes_






Female _Avicularia diversipes_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## advan

Arboreal Ornithoctoninae

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## advan

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_
























Sub-adult female _Selenocosmia arndsti_

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 3


----------



## micheldied

That is a gorgeous T, though I think half of that is the photograph!

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Norman

love those clean and crisp photographs  great collections!


----------



## lalberts9310

advan said:


> Sub-adult female _Selenocosmia arndsti_


Oh wow this is absolutely one STUNNING looking T!


----------



## advan

Female _Melopoeus lividus_










































I have noticed a large decrease in traffic in the picture section of the forum in the last year. To award all the people still stopping by, I am going to have a drawing. PM me with the title "Pic Thread" within 24 hours of this post. I will have a drawing for a print of your choice.  

As always, thanks for looking!  -Chad

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Toff202

Stunning pictures!

Reactions: Cookie 1


----------



## jbm150

Mmm love those arndsti, beautiful pics!

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## micheldied

advan said:


> Female _Melopoeus lividus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed a large decrease in traffic in the picture section of the forum in the last year. To award all the people still stopping by, I am going to have a drawing. PM me with the title "Pic Thread" within 24 hours of this post. I will have a drawing for a print of your choice.
> 
> As always, thanks for looking!  -Chad


Beautiful. Are the ex-Haplopelma all Melopoeus now?


----------



## advan

Toff202 said:


> Stunning pictures!


Thank you! 



jbm150 said:


> Mmm love those arndsti, beautiful pics!


Thanks Jeff! Nice to see you lurking! 



micheldied said:


> Beautiful. Are the ex-Haplopelma all Melopoeus now?


Nope. 

PTX is the winner of the mini contest. Thanks to all who joined in and PM'd me. 

_Avicularia versicolor_

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## advan

Ornithoctoninae sp. 'hatihati' (Sulawesi, Indonesia)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## advan

Been awhile! And I still owe @PTX his prize! :/

Been shooting a lot of other things than tarantulas! Check other forums for some I'll be uploading. 

The eggsack from the last post made it. (sp. hati hati)












2" _Harpactira pulchripes_
























1.5" _Psalmopoeus_ cf. 'ecclesiasticus'

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> Been shooting a lot of other things than tarantulas!


Blasphemy, pure and simple. Nice pics!!


----------



## Storm76

Awesome, Chad!


----------



## advan

viper69 said:


> Blasphemy, pure and simple. Nice pics!!





Storm76 said:


> Awesome, Chad!


Thanks guys!  

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Storm76

I wasn't aware you managed to keep more than the one alive from your communal experiment - nice work!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Paiige

Your photos are absolutely stunning

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## KezyGLA

advan said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_


Seeing this makes me very happy

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## viper69

advan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> _Pachistopelma bromelicola_



Did you ever successfully produce EWLs of _Pachistopelma bromelicola_? If so how large was the sac and what type of disposition did this species have in your care?


----------



## advan

Paiige said:


> Your photos are absolutely stunning


Thank you! 



KezyGLA said:


> Seeing this makes me very happy


It made me happy as well. 



viper69 said:


> Did you ever successfully produce EWLs of _Pachistopelma bromelicola_? If so how large was the sac and what type of disposition did this species have in your care?


Never had an adult. 

Adult male _Phormingochilus everetti_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

